# 2017 Boney Bunch



## boobird

I have bought less and less each year...last year nothing. Will still check out the offerings this year! Hoping for more monster pieces to go with Frank and his bride.


----------



## RCIAG

I was checking out some sale stuff on Yankee Candle's site & saw there were still some closeout/sale Boneys left. Is that normal?


----------



## ceo418

I was thinking about this the other day. I'm hoping for a piece with a cat (as I've focused my Boney collection on that). I do hope that some of them are smaller than they've been in the past few years. The Cat Nap one is huge and probably could have been almost half the size and still very nice.


----------



## weenbaby

RCIAG said:


> I was checking out some sale stuff on Yankee Candle's site & saw there were still some closeout/sale Boneys left. Is that normal?


Not really. I think people are buying less and less and IMO it's Yankees fault. 
Last year I bought 2 pieces. The boozy jar holder and the candy dish. 
I've also thought about selling my pieces I wasn't crazy about. They're just taking up space and they don't make me happy like they used to. 
I'm still excited to see new pieces though! I'm just not going to go overboard like I used to. 

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I'm excited to see what they have to offer this year but I'm really hoping they will stray away from the "party" theme. You can only have so many drinking boneys before it's gets a little boring.


----------



## thisdougsforu

Boney's aren't really my thing but I'm excited to see what other Halloween items they offer this year. The last few years they've had some really good stuff.


----------



## Shadowbat

this is their 10 year anniversary so hopefully we'll see some cool things.


----------



## Barbie K

I didn't buy any new ones this past year and I had already pretty much stopped buying them except for anything with Bonesy the dog. My last purchase what the dog house. I did buy a few things last year from their other fall/halloween items like the ghosts.

I am even entertaining the idea of selling some of the pieces I don't "love" and only like. Still too early to bring out the boxes.

Hope we can also use this thread to discuss other YC items and sales/coupons


----------



## amuck amuck

Boobird I also wish they would do more monsters. My favorite pieces are Bonecula and Frank and bride. I have a vision of some kind of weird boney creature from the black lagoon holding a boney bride in a bathing suit.


----------



## catsmeow1988

I was genuinely disappointed when the bride and groom from 2016 was the same as 2015. I was gifted the 2014 set and purchased the 2015 set as an early wedding present for our house. I'm hoping 2017 will bring a new bride and groom.


----------



## Barbie K

Anyone taking advantage of their sale this weekend?
Buy any 3 Regular Price Items, Get 3 more Free! No Coupon Required


----------



## boobird

a boney creature would be great!! i think a mummy would look amazing, can't believe they haven't done one yet!


----------



## weenbaby

I'm hoping for some new pieces thus year too. I'm REALLY hoping for pieces that don't have WRITING. I think it makes them look tacky. 


Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Countess Dracula

ceo418 said:


> I was thinking about this the other day. I'm hoping for a piece with a cat (as I've focused my Boney collection on that). I do hope that some of them are smaller than they've been in the past few years. The Cat Nap one is huge and probably could have been almost half the size and still very nice.


I completely agree. I loved the look of Cat Nap until I actually received it; way too big. It is adorable but I regretted buying it. I was too lazy to return it.  I love/collect all of the cat and dog Boneys but I doubt I will display this one again ( I did put it out last year because it was new ). Why oh why does it seem YC is heading in this direction. I wish they would scale them back in size. It is possible, if this trends continues, I may never buy another boney  I already only buy a few each year but I could see not buying any this year and that does make me


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i think they are making them so large because it doesn't cost much more to make the HUGE pieces and then they can justify the much higher prices that we've seen over the last few years i, too, feel myself losing interest..i don't want huge pieces, i don't love the 'drunkards' and i want more Victorian style pieces. If they were SMART, they'd re-release Aunt HIlda and some of the original pieces.


----------



## tomanderson

I definitely want to see what new stuff they're coming out with. I am often pleasantly surprised.


----------



## weenbaby

I just got a bunch of stuff from Yankee yesterday for a great deal. I love their new black sands candle so I bought 2 (BOGOHO). I also bought a small jar candle of Sun and Sand (my #1 fave but my husband doesn't like it). that made me eligible for the mothers day tote for $25. I had a 50% off a $75 purchase so I got all this stuff for $40.


----------



## weenbaby

Here's a pic of the tote. I love when Yankee has awesome deals.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedwillingwench

it must be getting to be that time....well, the time we start obsessing over the BB. 

I've been doing a lot of thinking about them since I'm pondering how to display mine in the new house we're buying. I was terribly disappointed last year...I hope they stop writing on them, make them smaller and go back to their Victorian roots.


----------



## thisdougsforu

wickedwillingwench said:


> it must be getting to be that time....well, the time we start obsessing over the BB.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of thinking about them since I'm pondering how to display mine in the new house we're buying. I was terribly disappointed last year...I hope they stop writing on them, make them smaller and go back to their Victorian roots.


Yes, tis beginning to get to the season and I'm excited!


----------



## Barbie K

75% off sale started today and Buries Hilton is available for $5 in case anyone is interested

http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-buries-hilton/_/R-1521667

Punch Rockers $7.50

http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-punch-rockers/_/R-1521661

Scary Poppins $15.00

http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch-scary-poppins/_/R-1521662


----------



## Mourning Glory

It's kind of sad to see these pieces on clearance at this time of year. I remember when these first came out, my friend didn't have a coupon and bought Scary Poppins at full price because she was scared it would sell out. I am with everyone else about not liking how big the pieces have gotten and the cheap/cheesy writing. Here's hoping for some good new pieces or re-releases. Oh, how I'd how to get my hands on the 08 tart warmer!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mourning Glory said:


> It's kind of sad to see these pieces on clearance at this time of year. I remember when these first came out, my friend didn't have a coupon and bought Scary Poppins at full price because she was scared it would sell out. I am with everyone else about not liking how big the pieces have gotten and the cheap/cheesy writing. Here's hoping for some good new pieces or re-releases. Oh, how I'd how to get my hands on the 08 tart warmer!


i am so serious in that if they don't get smaller/better quality, i will take my money elsewhere....I could STILL get KC's the Lord if i didn't spend a ton on BB>OR i could afford SHELVES for all the BB that I already have.


----------



## weenbaby

wickedwillingwench said:


> i am so serious in that if they don't get smaller/better quality, i will take my money elsewhere....I could STILL get KC's the Lord if i didn't spend a ton on BB>OR i could afford SHELVES for all the BB that I already have.


I'm thinking about majorly downsizing (my husband wants to have a yard sale this year) and just keeping the items I really like. I too was majorly disappointed last year. My mom and I ended up buying a bunch of wax instead of actual Halloween pieces. 
I think I get more excited over the fall scented candles and the actual "party" even though it's not even a party anymore. I feel that I can wait for a wax coupon and just go then and pick up whatever Boneys are left over. 

On a side note, has anyone smelled the Black Sand Beach candle? I LOVE it. It has a patchouly base, but it's not as heavy as the Witches Brew. I'm sad that it's on major sale for their SAS and I don't get paid until friday! I plan on buying 4-5 to last through the year.


----------



## thisdougsforu

Black Sand Beach does smell pretty nice, like a modified Witches Brew that's easier to smell. Dunno if you seen the Halloween fragrances that have already been shown off, but the 3 were Forbidden Apple, Witches Brew and a new scent called Haunted Hallow (or something to that, it was hard to make out the label on pics). 

I wish Kringle candle would do Halloween candles again. I recently scored one of their previous releases- Witches Cauldron, and it's crazy how it smells like a just burnt out fire with hints of citrus and incense. It's really cool.


----------



## weenbaby

I REALLY liked the toxic tonic but it had hardly any throw. I couldn't smell it unless I was standing right next to it. I bought it for a halloween party I was having and I ended up blowing it out and lighting something else. 

I'm determined to buy the "special" candles they come out with. One year I didn't buy the Ghostly Treats or whatever it was and they never brought it back. Last year I got the one day only candle, and I actually like it and I regret not buying 2.


----------



## thisdougsforu

Which was the day one only candle? I was at the Halloween event on opening day but don't recall one being exclusive to that day only. Are you talking about Black Magic?


----------



## Spookywolf

thisdougsforu said:


> Black Sand Beach does smell pretty nice, like a modified Witches Brew that's easier to smell. Dunno if you seen the Halloween fragrances that have already been shown off, but the 3 were Forbidden Apple, Witches Brew and a new scent called Haunted Hallow (or something to that, it was hard to make out the label on pics).
> 
> I wish Kringle candle would do Halloween candles again. I recently scored one of their previous releases- Witches Cauldron, and it's crazy how it smells like a just burnt out fire with hints of citrus and incense. It's really cool.


I didn't see the pics you're talking about so I'm intrigued by the "Haunted Hallow" fragrance you mentioned. As far as their Halloween fragrances, I delayed buying Black Magic last year and when I went back to get it they had already sold out of it. And like Weenbaby said, there's no guarantee it will come back this year. Guess it pays to buy it as soon as it hits the shelves. I loved the Batty Bats jar candle necklace they came out with last year. I think that was my favorite YC Halloween purchase for 2016, and I got the pedestal wine glasses to match. I think I may have posted this on last year's thread, but here's a pic of my coffee table set up that I did last year. It also has the Foggy Nights silhouette tealight holder that was from 2015 - another all-time favorite of mine. Can't wait to see what kind of accessories they offer this year.


----------



## Barbie K

I too will be downsizing my Boneys this year. In the next month or so I will bring them out of hiding and just part with the ones I don't love.
My collection is not very big but I could probably get rid of a dozen and cut down on my storage space.

I spent most of my money last year on other decor and candles.


----------



## Kardec251985

I was never a fan of the Boney items but did collect their glass, traditional pumpkin pieces over the years. The past 2 years I haven't found anything to buy during autumn. I had my eye on the big, black metal haunted house but it was just too big to justify buying. This past year I had better luck buying high quality autumn candles and candle holders at White Barn. I hope YC goes back to its roots and does some simple, classic styles again like non-goofy JOLs and scary style cat candle holders instead of silly.


----------



## weenbaby

weenbaby said:


> I REALLY liked the toxic tonic but it had hardly any throw. I couldn't smell it unless I was standing right next to it. I bought it for a halloween party I was having and I ended up blowing it out and lighting something else.
> 
> I'm determined to buy the "special" candles they come out with. One year I didn't buy the Ghostly Treats or whatever it was and they never brought it back. Last year I got the one day only candle, and I actually like it and I regret not buying 2.


It was advertised as only being available the day of the party. 

I'm sure if there was leftover stock, it was sold after that, or it hit the outlet. 

I have so much YC wax now. I keep hitting them up when they have awesome deals. A few weeks ago, they had that 50% off $70 plus the mother's day tote for $25 or something. I ended up getting SO MUCH stuff for like $40 and the tote is pretty nice too. 

I have leftover Christmas wax I bought for gifts that I never gave as gifts. I think I'm saving them for next year as long as they don't melt over the summer.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

nuthin yet??? *sigh*


----------



## ceo418

I was hoping to see some Boney or any other Halloween items at my local YC today, but the closest thing were candy corn and witches brew car scents. It'd be great to have some news!

I enjoy the Trick or Treat jar, and I've always been curious about trying the tri-color jar.


----------



## Spookywolf

I love the swirl candles and the mixed fragrances from Yankee, especially the Fall/Halloween scents. One of my favorites was this one. I hope they offer some more Halloween scents this year.


----------



## pirategirl185

Really hope YC starts dropping some hints. Do you remeber the video teaser last year? They said something about this being the 10yr anniversary and it being extra special, and they were already planning for it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ceo418 said:


> I was hoping to see some Boney or any other Halloween items at my local YC today, but the closest thing were candy corn and witches brew car scents. It'd be great to have some news!
> 
> I enjoy the Trick or Treat jar, and I've always been curious about trying the tri-color jar.


you won't see any halloween or boney bunch in the stores until the 'launch party'--probly in early August. 

If there's a video teaser, it probly won't be until the first part of July...you know how they love the 'surprise' us.


----------



## ceo418

I was hoping they might have some votives or wax melts in their Halloween scents as part of the Semi-Annual Sale. I know in the past I've seen parts of the Halloween line in stores for a sale like this, but maybe that's just at the December one? Anyway, I do remember last year's video and hoping that they'd show a few more pieces to get me a little more excited about the whole line!


----------



## thisdougsforu

Yeah, this semi-annual sale doesn't have much in the way of Halloween stuff as all of last year's inventory is pretty well cleared out, minus car scents and the like. The January semi-annual sale is the time to stock up on Halloween stuff for dirt cheap. I wound up getting a ton of stuff from last year (candle shades and cool holders) at 75%-80% off. 

Bath and Bodyworks is the same. Their semi-sale going on right now is all just closeout spring and summer stuff. Was hoping to stock up on some cheap Marshmallow Firesides but oh well. They will be out soon enough!

I am REALLY hoping that Kringle Candle decides to do their Halloween line this year. They haven't done it for a few years, but they had amazing stuff. Witches Cauldron is my favorite Halloween candle.


----------



## Shadowbat

Wife and I stopped in to see what was on clearance, and also to check out the 5 Fall scents. Couldn't believe, but they had a few Boneys left! We did pick up some candles and also the witches hand candle holder. They had about 5 of those.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i found this over on BBL on FB.

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/pcb.1326515080760234/1326515017426907/?type=3&theater


----------



## wickedwillingwench

seriously? no boney action YET??? Haddonfield???


----------



## amuck amuck

I have been thinking the same thing. We were seriously chatting by April last year. Only 2 months to go! Hope someone in the know is still watching this thread so we get info before the premier.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

amuck amuck said:


> I have been thinking the same thing. We were seriously chatting by April last year. Only 2 months to go! Hope someone in the know is still watching this thread so we get info before the premier.


i thought so, too! it's oddly quiet this year. Maybe we're all sorta 'over' the Boneys?


----------



## amuck amuck

I think part has to do with the path YC has taken with the style and quality. We need the old gothic look, not Vikings in cars and Booze Hounds. I have seen large collections up on EBay. Maybe do to lack of interest. My problem is the large collection is getting to be a lot of work to display. I may either start to only put out my favorites or let my family laugh at me and leave them up in china cabinets all year. Either way I am only buying this year if I love an item.


----------



## Boneys80

I did notice that on yc village events page, the list shows Oct 28th for Halloween Bash, but nothing listed for August. If we don't have a BB flier by the first week of July, something is definitely up. Or again, they are keeping things under major lock and key. This is the 10th anniversary after all. The anticipation is killin me though lol. This is the time of year that I both love and hate. I hate the wait but I loove that first glimpse of the bb goodness.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

if they don't release the Boney Bunch LONNNNNG before Oct 28, I'm done.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

soooo...i don't pay a lot of attention sometimes....have we seen these items before? scroll down...i don't recall the jar bat wings or the witch head candle holder.

http://candle.art-spring.net/witch-boot-candle-holder/

oh, i guess those were from 2014...weird, i sure don't remember them.


----------



## ceo418

I got distracted by the Oreos in the witch boots...they should have put the Halloween ones with the orange filling in there!

Yeah, I've noticed that even Boney Bunch Love over on Facebook has been pretty quiet. I wish Yankee Candle would realize that anticipation really is part of this and maybe at least let us know what day their Halloween line will be released with maybe sneak peeks of parts of the new line. A face there, a body there...just something that will get us ready to buy!


----------



## amuck amuck

Just not getting excited about the boneys this year. Think I am still feeling let down by last years lackluster "party" and waiting till the last minute to see the line and then having to order most online. Besides having to worry about what you would get in the mail. Loved going to the crowded party and coming home with my treasures.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Boney Bunch Love's first preview photo last year was on 7/2... so hopefully we'll get a peek at something over the weekend...


----------



## DarkSecret

Glad to see there is some excitement here. Sort of had given up hope that this site would be up and running this year. I think many of us think alike in what we would like to see when it comes to the boneys. Cut back on the party pieces with captions and go back to monsters, gothic, pirates, heck I even like the farmers with their spooky pumpkins. I contacted Yankee Candle and asked when the Halloween preview would launch this year and I was told the last weekend of August. By that time I will have already spent my a good portion of my Halloween dollars at other places! But I truly wouldn't miss the Boney Bunch premiere, I'm sure there will be pieces that I must have. I'm hoping we will get some teasers soon.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i am sure I will buy some but i don't like the turn they've taken--as discussed ad nauseum--and the pieces are just getting way...too..big!!

nonetheless, i'm eagerly waiting for some info of ANY sort.


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi everyone. Thought I'd pop back over and check in. I wish I could be more excited for Boneys, but I think my days of BB collecting are mostly behind me. I started collecting in earnest in 2010 and just don't have the room anymore, especially with the pieces getting bigger every year. I only bought one piece last year, and even that had flaws in it. I know I won't be staying up for the midnight vigil this year after getting burned by Yankee last year with my online purchase. I'm not taking any chances with their crappy order fulfillment that early in the morning. ceo418 hit the nail on the head about how building this event up would be half the fun for collectors and fans, and Yankee hasn't treated any of us very well over the last several years. So really they've only got themselves to blame for lackluster enthusiasm and dwindling interest. I still love their other Halloween accessories though, and I look forward to seeing what they do for their big Boney Bunch 10 year anniversary. I hope they do something special.


----------



## Shadowbat

My girls just asked me yesterday when the Boney party will be. lol Even though our store did absolutely nothing last year they are still looking forward to it with hopes they go back to having "something" this year.


----------



## thisdougsforu

I don't have any Boney's as the whole socialite/drinker thing isn't really my deal, but if they have a cool 10th anniversary tart burner I'll probably pick one up. Love the rest of the Halloween stuff though!


----------



## Kitty

YC has Coming Soon Autumn Candle Holder, Now have Twilight Silhouettes, Home Collection Owl & Sophia Fishtini.

http://www.yankeecandle.com/browse/accessories/candle-holders/_/N-8c1?No=0&Nrpp=100


----------



## Haddonfield1963

wickedwillingwench said:


> seriously? no boney action YET??? Haddonfield???


Nothing yet, but I can assure you I'm on the hunt! Lol


----------



## Haddonfield1963

I too am considering downsizing my BB some. I have every BB piece made and a few Mr. Bones pieces. It's tough to sell even one when you have the entire collection.


----------



## gloomycatt

I don't want to go the ebay route... might actually donate my unwanted bonies to a 2nd hand store


----------



## wickedwillingwench

gloomycatt said:


> I don't want to go the ebay route... might actually donate my unwanted bonies to a 2nd hand store


Oh, the HUMANITY!!!! 

You might first post here and see if any Boney lovers are near you and would want to come take them off your hands.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Just show us the goods YC ?


----------



## Lucy08

Hi all! It seems that most of us here are suffering from Boney burn out. I can't even remember what I bought last year. I'm also considering scaling back, getting rid of a few pieces I don't love. Hoping they do something special for the 10 year anniversary, however I not holding my breath.


----------



## Mm87

Last year was a bit of washout for me because I moved the week before the release and was 4 days overdue with my son on the release day. I never even opened my orders because I never had time to get everything in order and don't remember when I even ordered. Guess I'm going to be in for a surprise this year when I finally get to open them!
I really want to go to the release at Deerfield this year and couldn't find it posted on their site (I feel like by now it usually is?) 
We were always first or second in line behind BBL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HallowKitty

Hi everyone! 
I'm speechless as thinking the same thoughts of all you...kinda got rid of a lot of my "bigger & heavier" Boneys last year to make room for a few new special~10th Anniversary ones to hopefully come out this year..,praying for much smaller in size Boneys~with perhaps a candle charm, jar clinger, & or shelf sitter pieces...YC should dismiss the big, heavy pieces as obvious they didn't sell well if still available on the clearance line to date....Take a hint YC!!!! If anyone gets a whiff of the 10th Anniversary collection, please post as I will do....YC coupons right now are only good till end of July.


----------



## HallowKitty

forgot to ask all you Black Cat lovers out there to throw me a Meow when you see any Black Cat Halloween decorations for sale anywhere as dying always to continue my Black feline collection...much meows!!!


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Hi Boney Bunch nerds. Back for another whirl with the Boneys. Hope YC do us proud this year. I'm going to check out the usual haunts in Denver for all other things Halloween next week.


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook

I am so ashamed to say this, but about 8 years ago, the workers at my local Yankee Candle let me take the card board Boney Bunch displays they had at the party after Halloween. A couple years after that though, I moved out of my parents home and into a small townhouse where I just did not have room for them, I ended up getting rid of them. OHHH regrets!


----------



## Kitty

Yankee Candle Halloween 2017 Collection Preview.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtwJE9rekd0


----------



## halloweenology

Hey all, longtime lurker first time poster. I went into my local YC tonight and they had sign up sheet for Boney Bunch day. It said August 26th! I know some were worried because it wasn't posted on the events site for the flagship stores but at least we have a date now! Come on yankee candle, you are really blowing out the candle in all of our pumpkin heads with all this hush hush.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

halloweenology said:


> Hey all, longtime lurker first time poster. I went into my local YC tonight and they had sign up sheet for Boney Bunch day. It said August 26th! I know some were worried because it wasn't posted on the events site for the flagship stores but at least we have a date now! Come on yankee candle, you are really blowing out the candle in all of our pumpkin heads with all this hush hush.


Welcome out of the shadows!! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## DarkSecret

Always great to see new Halloween people join the discussion here, as usual most of us are starting our Halloween shopping elsewhere, a lot of places already have Halloween merchandise out or on their websites. Thanks to Kitty for pointing out that the black kitty fishing in the martini glass is now available, I hope those who didn't get it last year can pick one up. I also see Yankee is starting to put out their fall candles.


----------



## DarkSecret

HallowKitty said:


> forgot to ask all you Black Cat lovers out there to throw me a Meow when you see any Black Cat Halloween decorations for sale anywhere as dying always to continue my Black feline collection...much meows!!!


Hey there HallowKitty, Check out Cracker Barrel's website/store they have a black cat with glowing eyes!


----------



## HallowKitty

*Black Kitty Madness!*



DarkSecret said:


> Hey there HallowKitty, Check out Cracker Barrel's website/store they have a black cat with glowing eyes!


Thank you Dark Secret! Already have the "stretching black cat" pen & will definitely check out the glowing-eyed cat as our local Cracker Barrel is only 5 min away....meow!


----------



## DarkSecret

HallowKitty said:


> Thank you Dark Secret! Already have the "stretching black cat" pen & will definitely check out the glowing-eyed cat as our local Cracker Barrel is only 5 min away....meow!


You are welcome! That's why I love these sites, we all get info on all the Halloween goodies out there. My pocket-book suffers though! But what fun! Can't wait to see what Yankee Candle has in store for us this year!


----------



## grandma lise

Hey everyone, Hallmark Ornament Premiere is tomorrow so back in collecting mode. Here's the topic on HF... http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/171506-hallmark-ornaments-2017-a.html

Just read through the thread. Agree with everyone's comments. It's one of my favorites, but Scary Poppin's took up an _entire_ storage box - (normally I can put half the collection in one box). Am also tired of the booze theme, and every piece having writing on it. Hoping for a return to older themes or a new and interesting theme. So looking forward to seeing Mark Cook's new collection.

Dealing with a bit of a problem at the moment. Last year we experienced a wasp infestation when they ate through the sheet rock of our bedroom closet ceiling. A few days ago, I noted the duct taped hole is now open. And last night I heard noise in another bedroom packed with a third of my décor collection. Is there a critter? Did it come from the attic or through the back door while cooling the house in the evening? Will it eventually leave on it's own? Not sure I'm brave enough to deal with this...


----------



## grandma lise

Making the rounds today to all my favorite Halloween sites. I think I need this Carousel Cupcake Holder for a carnival themed Boney Bunch display...

http://www.pier1.com/carousel-cupcake-holder/3204436.html?st=cupcake holder

Hoping, hoping I can get it on sale after Halloween.


----------



## DarkSecret

grandma lise said:


> Hey everyone, Hallmark Ornament Premiere is tomorrow so back in collecting mode. Here's the topic on HF... http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/171506-hallmark-ornaments-2017-a.html
> 
> Just read through the thread. Agree with everyone's comments. It's one of my favorites, but Scary Poppin's took up an _entire_ storage box - (normally I can put half the collection in one box). Am also tired of the booze theme, and every piece having writing on it. Hoping for a return to older themes or a new and interesting theme. So looking forward to seeing Mark Cook's new collection.
> 
> Dealing with a bit of a problem at the moment. Last year we experienced a wasp infestation when they ate through the sheet rock of our bedroom closet ceiling. A few days ago, I noted the duct taped hole is now open. And last night I heard noise in another bedroom packed with a third of my décor collection. Is there a critter? Did it come from the attic or through the back door while cooling the house in the evening? Will it eventually leave on it's own? Not sure I'm brave enough to deal with this...


Hi there Grandma Lise, Yep Collecting time is upon us. I plan on hitting the Hallmark Ornament Premiere tomorrow myself. They have a couple of nice Halloween items, and they go fast. Hope you don't have any critters in your house again this year! Now the wait for Yankee Candle Halloween stuff is on. We only have a month and a half to go.


----------



## grandma lise

My husband finds this is amusing... 

Wish YC would show us the collection. I'm already shopping Hallmark, Pier 1, and Grandin Road. Waiting for TJMaxx and Marshalls. We never got our Home Goods store.

I'm hoping for a fun day tomorrow. Thinking I'm going to focus on purchasing the Halloween themed items, then go home and decide which items to put on layaway for my "other" favorite holiday. Excited to see it all. And it begins...


----------



## gloomycatt

can't believe we haven't seen anything yet....


----------



## halloweenology

I'll be stopping by Hallmark as well to check out their halloween ornaments as i do every year. That Nightmare Before Christmas one is so cool. It's about time they made a Lock, Shock and Barrel ornament. See what's happening yankee? My money is going somewhere else.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

halloweenology said:


> I'll be stopping by Hallmark as well to check out their halloween ornaments as i do every year. That Nightmare Before Christmas one is so cool. It's about time they made a Lock, Shock and Barrel ornament. See what's happening yankee? My money is going somewhere else.


so is mine...snooze ya lose....


----------



## Mm87

Did anyone do the flagship store last year? I had gone there the previous 5 years and each year kept getting more crazy. I'm a little nervous because I'm going to go with my mother and I'm going to have to bring my 12 month old. We are usually right in the front of the line but I'm tempted to hang back a little this time. Plus it's also the fan appreciation day. 

Still can't believe they haven't leaked anything either!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisdougsforu

When did the official mailer get shown off last year with the "Be a little daring" motif that had the Black Magic coupon? I think it also had the "Boney Bunch Returns!" thing as well. I believe it was early August if I remember correctly.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i think early august is about right.


----------



## DarkSecret

halloweenology said:


> I'll be stopping by Hallmark as well to check out their halloween ornaments as i do every year. That Nightmare Before Christmas one is so cool. It's about time they made a Lock, Shock and Barrel ornament. See what's happening yankee? My money is going somewhere else.


Yep been there and bought!


----------



## DarkSecret

Mm87 said:


> Did anyone do the flagship store last year? I had gone there the previous 5 years and each year kept getting more crazy. I'm a little nervous because I'm going to go with my mother and I'm going to have to bring my 12 month old. We are usually right in the front of the line but I'm tempted to hang back a little this time. Plus it's also the fan appreciation day.
> 
> Still can't believe they haven't leaked anything either!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went to the flag ship store in Williamsburg last year. It is about a three hour drive from my home. It was fairly crowded, but it is a roomy store. They had plenty of stock as well. I hope to go again this year.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I went last year to the flagship store in VA. It was good but I picked up only a few pieces only to return 2 of them. I agree with everyone that the pieces are too big. I'm not a fan of the writing and the booze theme either. Hoping for some pieces this year that are more like the originals I missed out on. So if you all are selling let me know! Although, I do have a couple pieces I may part with to make room. 

I am spending my money on other items because we do not have any information. It's amazing to me that a company can just disregard what its customers are asking for and if they continue to do so they will lose them.


----------



## Barbie K

Cracker Barrel just got $100 of my halloween budget dollars and I know that Home Goods might be next. At this rate, YC may not get a $1.
Like most of you, I don't get what the theory is behind not getting collectors excited.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

My husband and I were talking and we both came to the conclusion that someone higher up in corporate must not like Halloween. It does seem like selling Boney Bunch and putting the Halloween Showcase together is a pain in the *** for them. It trickles down to a lot of the stores with the lack of planning and rudeness towards our excitement at giving them our money. It's hilarious when you think about it. ? I just spent money this weekend elsewhere. I really do hope they get their **** together or pass this line onto some other company that will breathe that traditional Halloween feel we all desperately are seeking. Does anyone remember who did the designs last year? Where are they originally from?


----------



## Boneybunch15

I don't know why I am so excited to see what Boneys are coming out this year. I have literally no room left to display them in my home. I clean off shelves, tables and book cases to accommodate all of my collection and I just have no idea where I am going to put any more.


----------



## HallowKitty

:rolleyes up to Mrs.Voorhees: Originally YC Boney Bunch collection was designed by artist, Mark Cook, but last year's line doesn't appear( at least on the 2 pieces I have in my collection: Scary Poppins & Look What the Cat Dragged In...) to have an personal artist markings/signature stamp on the bottom as only Yankee Candle 2016 & Made in China stickers... anyone out there with any additional info help?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

HallowKitty said:


> :rolleyes up to Mrs.Voorhees: Originally YC Boney Bunch collection was designed by artist, Mark Cook, but last year's line doesn't appear( at least on the 2 pieces I have in my collection: Scary Poppins & Look What the Cat Dragged In...) to have an personal artist markings/signature stamp on the bottom as only Yankee Candle 2016 & Made in China stickers... anyone out there with any additional info help?


Not quite sure how to take that, but I knew the original designer and that now they are China etc. What I meant was I thought there was a video last year with one of the head designers for Yankee. I could be wrong I just was curious where they were from. Could speak to the design element that is taking shape with the product.


----------



## Boneys80

The line was originally designed by Mark Cook, some boneys were designed with the help of another artist, Ronnie Walter. Yankee took over the line in 08 and any mark cook designs were actually stamped as such. I do miss when they stamped the years on the bottom, but they don't even do that anymore. The 10th anniversary boneys really should have them, especially if they have any unique qualities this year. I believe there is a design team that took over a while ago because Ken Rooney said he was helping with the designs in last year's sneak peek video from YC. I just really hope we don't keep seeing boozy boneys lol (tired of the drinking themes).. though they were cute, I'd like to see some boneys in some other setting.


----------



## Boneys80

Honestly, it's hard to really know what may or may not be a mark cook design, just because of the inconsistencies with the stamping throughout the collection. Not great for the boney collector, but if you're like me and collect them all, at least you know you have em lol. I've also been waiting forever for them to do a boney bunch coffee mug. How cool would that be?!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I'll have to look and see if any of the pieces in my collection have that stamp. I guess I just never noticed. Can you tell me of any particular pieces that you know were designed by Mark Cook?


----------



## grandma lise

As far as I know, all Boney Bunch pieces are by Mark Cook including the one's stamped with Ronnie's name. 

I know this because Mark signs pieces yearly at a Yankee Candle store near his home. When Mark was asked about this, he explained that he'd hired Ronnie to work on a _different_ line, not the Boney Bunch, and when she was communicating with the manufacturer in China, there was a misunderstanding that led to the Boney Bunch collection being attributed to her instead of the line she actually designed. Hope that makes sense.

I learned this through a series of emails with an Ebay seller many, many years ago.

As for the comment about the Yankee Candle employee's contributions to the design of some pieces, I don't remember his title, I assume he meant that he was suggesting ideas that Mark could use in his designs, but I could be wrong. I'm open to other's opinions on this from those who watched the video last year. 

I think Yankee Candle is getting away from identifying the artist on their products now, which is unfortunate because Mark Cook and a few other artists who do design work for Yankee Candle are some of my favorite artists!


----------



## grandma lise

[Thumb Twiddling]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR6aj2HECi4


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I will quit YC forever if they try to do the whole "the party never dies" crap again.

The party is deader than a doornail, Yankee.

Stahhhppp it


----------



## witchyone

Add me to the list of potential Boney downsizers. I'm running low on room and I'm only looking to keep the pieces that I really love. I bought one or two pieces last year but even those I'm not crazy about. Here's hoping they surprise us this year with something spectacular.


----------



## Boneybunch15

It must be hard to come up with ideas for the Boneys. In the past they have come up with some pretty clever names. I am not really crazy about the whole college theme from last year and the drinking theme can go too. Lets just hope there is some really special Boneys waiting to be announced....but not too many as my funds are really limited, not to mention my space.


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, the anticipation to see the collection isn't what it used to be. Not really excited. Mostly hoping to not be disappointed. 

I miss the victorian/edwardian theme so much. Scary Poppins and the couple dancing were a pleasant surprise last year. Hope we get to see more new pieces like those, not reproductions. Wish there had been more children...less dogs and cats... 

Not sure what I'll do with my collection after it ends. It would be nice to focus on building themed displays again as opposed to feeling frustrated for two months every year. I could go on...


----------



## Boneybunch15

I wonder if YC is trying to draw a younger crowd with all the party theme Boneys?


----------



## amuck amuck

Besides the baby in the coach, king kong baby in high chair and little girl candle topper (which is one of my favorites) did YC do any other children? I would have liked a little boy in an Victorian sailor suit and hat.


----------



## grandma lise

amuck amuck said:


> Besides the baby in the coach, king kong baby in high chair and little girl candle topper (which is one of my favorites) did YC do any other children? I would have liked a little boy in an Victorian sailor suit and hat.


One eye and the bat boy and bat boy clingers? I like your idea.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I feel silly asking this. I have been collecting the Boneys for 2 years now and I still don't know which are the Mr. Bones pieces. Can someone please tell me which pieces are considered Mr. Bones. Thanks


----------



## grandma lise

Most though not all of the pieces are made of a different material. BoneyBunchLove on Facebook shows the Yankee Candle collection here...

2008 - 2016... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...309492114136/1094565120621899/?type=3&theater

If it's not marked Yankee Candle, it's likely a Coynes and Co. piece. I chose to not collect them. I'm trying to remember where you can see them. I don't see many on Ebay. Need to think about this...


----------



## Boneybunch15

I've never seen the 2009 Boney with the guitar case. That must be a really rare piece.


----------



## grandma lise

Here's a few Coyne's and co pieces...

https://goo.gl/images/rpTHvw
https://goo.gl/images/thTnx1
https://goo.gl/images/hiYHPU
https://goo.gl/images/N6rmsE


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> I've never seen the 2009 Boney with the guitar case. That must be a really rare piece.


Are you referring to the 2009 collection? The one in the top or bottom row? https://scontent-sea1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=2b19379019c0480c6209ff2ac2efb2e8&oe=5A01C6D2

The one on the bottom row is a jar clinger (that looks like he's holding a guitar case; it' actually his left arm). The one on top is sitting in a coffin. Ebay is a great place to see pictures of each year's collection. I used to do "Boney Bunch 2008" or "2009" etc searches on Ebay. It's fun seeing them.

So many collectors are selling. If you're on Facebook, watch for opportunities on the Boney Bunch Love site.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Yeah, it was the one on the bottom. Thanks for the info.
Yes, I have been scanning ebay for "bargains." I was able to find a 2008 married couple for about $27. The paint isn't the best, which is probably why she didn't want as much for it as some of the other sellers with the same Boney. I only got it because I really want a Boney to use with the dreadful drips candles. I just love those. This will be my first Boney that is a taper candle holder.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh, the 2008 Bride and Groom. Great piece. The most valuable in the entire collection. For $27, cleaning it up after you burn the drip candles in it will be less painful. I paid $150 for mine in 2009. It's been a while, but I think to clean it, I used a blow dryer to warm the wax use small squares of paper towels to absorb the melting wax from the flocking. It takes a bit of patience, but is entirely doable. 

It's nice having a newer collector on the forum. Back collecting is a lot of fun.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

BoneyBUnchLove just posted pics from the flyer for the Halloween bash on her FB page.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ok...going with what we've just seen. I HATE the Boney Suspects. It's pretty stupid, imo. I'm on the fence about 'Boney Holmes'...he's kinda cute.
And i'm very intrigued with what looks to be a maid/cook serving cake.

and i still hate them 'tagging' every piece with the name printed on it.

I guess my Boney Budget doesn't need to be very big this year.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I am not really crazy about the boney suspects either. I agree, it just looks like a long, dumb piece. 
What is that beside Boney Holmes....a door? 
The last tango looks interesting, can't wait to see a better shot of it.
I will have to go back and look for the maid...didn't spot that. Just saw it on the candle jar. Can't read the wording, but it looks interesting. I do hope they have more pieces. I wouldn't mind some gangster pieces. That would be cool. Kind of like a Godfather theme.


----------



## Kitty

2008 BB&G was issued in 2013 & there are several differences. 2008 nose is black & eyes have big black circles. One statue is shorter, I forgot which.
Ebay sellers like to say it is a 2008 piece but is actually a 2013

2008 YC BB Bride & Groom stickers read
Made exclusively for Yankee Candle Designed by Ronnie Walter
Yankee Candle Co. 1148178 
bar code
BRIDE/GROOM P4
$14.99

2008 pic on left, 2013 right.


----------



## Boneybunch15

On looking at the one I bought, it does appear to be a 2013, but I don't care. The seller didn't claim it to be a 2008, I just assumed. I am a frugal person, and I really can't see that big of a difference in the two figures, at least not so much that I would be willing to spend over $100 for it. I don't plan on reselling it, so it really doesn't matter to me. I was just looking for a nice piece so I can finally use the dreadful drips. All my other boneys are votive or jar candle holders. This one will be a nice change.


----------



## halloweenology

At least there is still hope for the boneys. The sherlock boney would be great next to telebone. (Victorian/england.) The suspects piece is going to be huge! Remember Kong baby? Wish they reissued better ones. The last tango lady skeleton dress is kinda dia de los muertos vibes to me. And the maid!!! That is the piece!! Perfect next to wake the dead or bone appetite.


----------



## Kitty

It would be great with New YC Mystery whodunit video!
Years ago there was talk of a board game but nothing came of it.


----------



## dragonfly102102

I agree. The maid and Boney Holmes are the only pieces I like so far. Regretting not buying Bone Appetite when it was on sale ?????


----------



## Boneybunch15

What is that beside Boney Holmes? Is it a door, a huge tombstone?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> What is that beside Boney Holmes? Is it a door, a huge tombstone?


looks like the lid to a toe pincher coffin. It's kind of weird from what i see now.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

dragonfly102102 said:


> I agree. The maid and Boney Holmes are the only pieces I like so far. Regretting not buying Bone Appetite when it was on sale ?????


i agree. 

Oh, how I wish they'd stop printing the names on the pieces. It's really turning me off. *I* would have called the big piece 'the UnUsual Suspects'. I don't like them doing my thinking for me.


----------



## Lucy08

Looks like I'll have more money for HomeGoods this year. Don't like anything I saw. That boney suspects piece is just awful. Bet it's expensive!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i bet the Suspects is the $50=60 piece this year. YUCK


----------



## weenbaby

Guys! I am so excited for this. I am a huge true crime fan so this is right up my alley! I hope the pieces look good in person. 
I think some of you missed it but the lineup is a limited edition of 900 and you have to win it.


----------



## Mourning Glory

So far I'm pretty indifferent with this year's lineup. I am glad though that Suspects is the giveaway piece and not something that I really wanted. (Side note: DDG is 8 feet tall??) I'm on the fence about Sherlock Holmes. That is a really awkward picture angle.

So far the only piece I'm really excited for is the maid with the cake. I live next to a historic mansion and they had my house built as a wedding gift when one of the butlers married one of the ladies in the kitchen. I have an antique buffet in my dining room with an old picture of the kitchen staff. I can just see the maid and Bone Appetite standing next to it!


----------



## amuck amuck

Usual suspects was already a giant no, so do not care about winning it. The figures don't even go together. No to the cop. Have to see Last Tango better. Probably will get the maid, but wish there was no table. Originally thought it was the back of a full skirt. Wish they would stop making the pieces so large, bet they do it to get them out of the mold easier. Need her for my butler which I thought was nice because it is one of the slender pieces that they have made recently. Did not notice if anything talked about online only items, hope not.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I don't care about the Usual suspects either. It would feel like buying some pieces twice, as I already have some of the ones featured. I am not convinced about Boney Holmes, that thing by him just looks strange. I might feel differently once I get a clear picture.
The maid looks nice, but I wish they would have put something other than a cake in her hand. There are just a lot of cakes in the Boney collection. 

Sorry, honestly not trying to be a debbie downer. I am looking forward to seeing what else they are releasing.


----------



## ceo418

The maid looks interesting, but I'd have to see the whole piece in a picture (and the price) before I made up my mind. I wouldn't mind winning the Boney Suspects piece, but I wouldn't pay for it! I'm curious to see how far they carry the mystery theme! I also really want to get the candy dish!


----------



## Countess Dracula

I am definitely disappointed in the few Boneys that they have hi-lighted on the flyer. Even though the 'usual suspects' is a limited edition of 900 in total it is quite underwhelming and almost awkward looking; it doesn't quite jell. There are apprx. 560 YC stores so I am sure they will have the rest for sale. As they are a limited edition they will then pop up all over eBay at ridiculously high prices. AND I'm sure that piece must be huge. Please Yankee Candle No. More. Huge. Pieces. I am still excited to see their Halloween collection. I've been collecting it for almost two decades and I am hoping for some more traditional stuff as well ( scarecrows, witches, pumpkins etc. ). I like the Boneys but mostly buy the cats & dogs. I generally love those as long as it is not as big as 'cat nap' from last year. I regret buying it. Super cute, way too big and heavy


----------



## Barbie K

Can someone post a link to the photos here, please. I don't have Facebook and what I did find does not have the one you are all talking about (cake lady).


----------



## Nstope

Hey everyone! 
I was excited to finally get that flyer today! I don't really understand the whole Boney suspects piece. I wonder if they are removable? I don't know, but it's probably enourmous and $100. Haha


----------



## Boneybunch15

Barbie K said:


> Can someone post a link to the photos here, please. I don't have Facebook and what I did find does not have the one you are all talking about (cake lady).


I didn't see the maid at first either. She is in the candle that the woman is holding.

Does anyone know what the orange strip is on the Last Tango couple's shoulders?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> I didn't see the maid at first either. She is in the candle that the woman is holding.
> 
> Does anyone know what the orange strip is on the Last Tango couple's shoulders?


i think the orange is perhaps a boa?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

They picked the worst line up of boneys for the suspect piece *facepalm*

Like...I wouldn't even want it if I won it because it's huge and gaudy


----------



## gloomycatt

I didn't see the candy dish in the pictures... I also like the maid and Sherlock. hoping for a new (small!) cat or dog piece also.


----------



## gloomycatt

oh wait I see it. might get the candy dish


----------



## gloomycatt

the maid


----------



## gloomycatt

sherlock bones


----------



## gloomycatt

suspects


----------



## gloomycatt

so every time I posted a screen shot I got kicked out and had to login to the forum again. weird


----------



## grandma lise

If those pieces separate from The Boney Suspects display, it would be nice to have a normal sized baby in a high chair. Curious as to what the rest of the collection looks like. Sherlock Holmes and the maid look interesting.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Hello, Boney Peeps! Wow, this year, has gone by fast! My lo, just turned one, on July 16th, so YC and Boneys, have not really been on my mind. All I can think about, is how little I can display, without worrying about my goodies getting broken, by tiny hands, LOL. I am not impressed, with what I have seen so far, and last year, I enjoyed the accessories, far more, than the Boney Bunch pieces. I wound up with only two (Scary Poppins and Bone Appetite). This year, I need to get the large ghost, I missed out on, last year. So I am hoping, YC will bring it back.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Do you all like that the skull on the candy dish is in black? Or would you have preferred it be in white to stick out more?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

grandma lise said:


> If those pieces separate from The Boney Suspects display, it would be nice to have a normal sized baby in a high chair. Curious as to what the rest of the collection looks like. Sherlock Holmes and the maid look interesting.


The only good thing I noticed. They got the baby ratio right. Ha!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunch15 said:


> Do you all like that the skull on the candy dish is in black? Or would you have preferred it be in white to stick out more?


It needs something. It's pretty plain. I was hoping, that the dish, would be Boney Bunch/Mr. Bones themed, like the pumpkin one, from a couple of years ago. I guess not.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> It needs something. It's pretty plain. I was hoping, that the dish, would be Boney Bunch/Mr. Bones themed, like the pumpkin one, from a couple of years ago. I guess not.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing. Black on black wasn't the best choice. It does look good in the ad with the black candy in it.


----------



## weenbaby

I need the candy dish. They are actually becoming something I collect. I like that it looks a little smaller in size. 
I loved the one from last year because it actually sealed. Since my kitchen is 365 boney, I use it for teabags.


----------



## grandma lise

I was so distracted last night, I forgot to thank you gloomycatt for posting the pics under such difficult conditions here. Odd that the forum threw you out each time you posted! 

Love the cauldron candy dish. The skull and bones are textured, the dish surface smooth, so there should be enough contrast between the two surfaces. I really like the design. 

I can see more detail looking at the pictures on the Boney Bunch Love page on Facebook... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch....1500738559./1421814407896967/?type=3&theater 

Boneybunch15, I never know what pieces I'll like the most until I begin seeing collector's build displays, particularly Boney Bunch Love, she's really good at finding new and interesting ways of combining pieces to build mini displays, also is quite talented at photographing them. 

Looks like we have at least two victorian/edwardian pieces this year. Hoping there's more. There were a few pieces in the collection last year that I really liked. Hoping for same this year.

Someone posted on BBL's site that there's something white behind the maid, perhaps a serving table. Looking forward to seeing a catalog picture of that piece.

Okay, here we go...

   I'd really like to have The Boney Suspects display piece, but closest store is 90 miles away. If anyone finds a way to get one, I'd appreciate help acquiring it (if it can't be purchased online in the days before the party).


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Halloween Countdown 100 days and 11 hrs. Anyone else need help getting their halloween mojo on? This year I hope to drag out all my decorations and see what I actually have, instead of throwing stuff up close to halloween. 100 days should do it.


----------



## grandma lise

BellaLaGhosty, now that I'm settled into my new job - (though I'm currently transitioning the staging for our former fundraiser and community event, Festival of Trees, to a new non-profit; ours closed last year due to a significant loss of funding) - I'm really going to try to build a Boney Bunch display this year too!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi everyone. Thanks for sharing pics of the new Boneys. Glad to see that info is finally starting to come out. I was really surprised to see another Last Tango, since they've already used both that name and dancing pair in previous years. So far, I'm not overly fond of any of the new Boney pieces, but that's a good thing for me since I'm trying to pair down. But I do like the new candy dish - love that its a cauldron. I really like the black on black skull design. I think it gives it a little edge. If it turns out that it's on the smaller size, then I'll be buying that one.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I love looking on youtube on how people display their collection. Does anyone know if BoneyBunchLove has a video on youtube?


----------



## grandma lise

Spookywolf, I'm waiting for the catalog pictures. What do you think about the maid?


----------



## grandma lise

[deleted post]


----------



## gloomycatt

I wonder what happened to meyerman... he used to post a lot here. and I think boney bunch love credited haddonfield for the pictures but he's been MIA as well


----------



## grandma lise

gloomycatt, I had a look around. meyerman is still posting videos of his collection on YouTube here... https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYA4oEEBGHr9bpHeHWConvg


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Grandma lise, Just checked out Meyerman's 2016 video. That's the first time i've seen his videos. The blue light towards the end gives an unexpected and very cool look. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, it's fun seeing these collections!


----------



## Spookywolf

grandma lise said:


> Spookywolf, I'm waiting for the catalog pictures. What do you think about the maid?


Grandma Lise, I'll have to wait for better pics or seeing them in person at the store to know for sure. It's really too hard to tell from the captured images we've seen so far. And thanks for finding and sharing Myerman's videos. I miss my friend so it was nice to see his videos. And if Yankee would help out the fans and show us some more things, I'm sure I'd be more excited.  I'm looking forward to seeing their full Halloween line up this year.


----------



## Boneys80

Grandma lise thank you for the kind words and compliments! 

As for the confusion about who designs the boneys still.. I had a chance to talk to the product developer at yankee recently and he said that Mark Cook hasn't designed them in about 5 years! I was surprised it's been that long. So there is definitely a new design team making them now. And they're working on the 2018 line!

From what we have seen so far, I'm loving the cake server! If this year's line sticks to a murder/mystery type theme, that would be a great change for the boneys. Looking forward to seeing them all! Soon!


----------



## DarkSecret

I am excited to finally get something from Yankee Candle concerning this year's premiere! Many thanks to all of you who posted photos and pointed out things I didn't see. Um, thus far not really thrilled with anything I saw, I kinda like Sherlock Bones but can't figure out if that's a door or two-way mirror or what it is. The maid looks cute but can't really figure out any details. When it comes down to it, I usually just buy what I like. And even that puts a hurting on my pocket book. But it does look as though Yankee is trying to make the 10th anniversary something special. This is the first time I can remember a drawing for something that must be quite expensive. So I'm looking forward to what comes next, I hope they show us a bit more of this year's Halloween collection before premiere weekend.


----------



## Boneybunch15

"I kinda like Sherlock Bones but can't figure out if that's a door or two-way mirror or what it is"

YEAH me too. I can't figure it out either. Someone else said it looked like a toe pinching coffin, and a part of it kind of does, but not all of it. What is the black strip on the outside of it? What is on the top, it appears to be something that is holding what looks like two pieces together. There is also what looks like a couple of round indentations on the outside near the top, what is that? Hopefully when we get a better look, it will become clear what that thing is. How embarrassing for YC if it does not become clear. LOL


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15, I just happened upon the site that has photographs of some of the Coynes & Co Boney Bunch style pieces... https://sites.google.com/site/boneybunchyankeecandle/ You'll need to scroll through to the end of the 2012 collection.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneys80 said:


> Grandma lise thank you for the kind words and compliments!
> 
> As for the confusion about who designs the boneys still.. I had a chance to talk to the product developer at yankee recently and he said that Mark Cook hasn't designed them in about 5 years! I was surprised it's been that long. So there is definitely a new design team making them now. And they're working on the 2018 line!
> 
> From what we have seen so far, I'm loving the cake server! If this year's line sticks to a murder/mystery type theme, that would be a great change for the boneys. Looking forward to seeing them all! Soon!


That's GOOD to know. I'm thinking 2013 was the last year of his designs - (the first year we saw gray glaze in a few of the pieces). What do you all think? Does anyone know when we stopped seeing Mark Cook's name on the pieces?

Doesn't really matter to me, though I'm glad to know. During the early years, I eventually back collected all of the pieces, but in more recent years, I haven't, but didn't know why. Now I know. 

All that said, I find some of the pieces each year every bit as good as Mark Cook's designs, so it's okay. Who ever is creating those pieces is very talented.


----------



## weenbaby

I'm setting the mood by love getting my toxic tonic candle. I really hope there is an illumilid. I've been kind of obsessed with those lately.


----------



## Boneys80

Boneybunch15 said:


> "I kinda like Sherlock Bones but can't figure out if that's a door or two-way mirror or what it is"
> 
> YEAH me too. I can't figure it out either. Someone else said it looked like a toe pinching coffin, and a part of it kind of does, but not all of it. What is the black strip on the outside of it? What is on the top, it appears to be something that is holding what looks like two pieces together. There is also what looks like a couple of round indentations on the outside near the top, what is that? Hopefully when we get a better look, it will become clear what that thing is. How embarrassing for YC if it does not become clear. LOL


I just thought it was 2 tombstones but we definitely need a better look. Also, if you look closely, there appears to be a hand holding the bottom of one of the doors/tombstone near bonesy. There may be more detail to this piece than we realize.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I think the Sherlock Bones piece, is a tombstone, with a coffin lid, behind it. Also, I think Boneys80, is right. There seems to be a hand, by Bonesy. Maybe, supposed, to be, coming out of, the grave? I wonder, if there is any writing, on the side, facing Sherlock? Also, he is holding a magnifying glass (isn't he?), and it looks like, he is looking down, in front of him. I wonder, if there is a "clue," down there?


----------



## Haddonfield1963

gloomycatt said:


> I wonder what happened to meyerman... he used to post a lot here. and I think boney bunch love credited haddonfield for the pictures but he's been MIA as well


Haddonfield is always here!


----------



## Kitty

10-2016, BBL posted pics of for Mr. Bones 2009 & 2010 catalogs.
BBL Mr. Bones stamp but not complete.


----------



## grandma lise

Hadn't noticed the hand at the bottom of the Sherlock Holmes piece. We'll hopefully know more in a few weeks. 

Am I the only one who's having problems posting on Halloween Forum. My screen keeps freezing as I'm typing today. The ads with sound are annoying too, a problem I solved by turning my sound off. Also it seems like the website is constantly loading something in the lower left corner. When I move my curser over it, it jumps to the bottom right corner. Has Halloween Forum been hacked?


----------



## Boneybunch15

Thanks for the Mr. Bones pics and info. That answers my questions.


----------



## RavenLily

Boneybunch15 said:


> Do you all like that the skull on the candy dish is in black? Or would you have preferred it be in white to stick out more?


I think some orange on there would have enhanced it, but that's just my two cents


----------



## RavenLily

grandma lise said:


> Hadn't noticed the hand at the bottom of the Sherlock Holmes piece. We'll hopefully know more in a few weeks.
> 
> Am I the only one who's having problems posting on Halloween Forum. My screen keeps freezing as I'm typing today. The ads with sound are annoying too, a problem I solved by turning my sound off. Also it seems like the website is constantly loading something in the lower left corner. When I move my curser over it, it jumps to the bottom right corner. Has Halloween Forum been hacked?


I've not only had a hard time posting, I was unable to login to my account. I don't know why my password wouldn't work any longer, but thankfully the administrator helped correct the issue. I don't know what Halloween would be like without my favorite YC Boos and Ghouls here!! I really love sharing the excitement (and disappointments) with the new Boneys!! Speaking of which, I am pretty underwhelmed with so far, blah!


----------



## Kitty

Several years ago the YC sample pieces showed up on Ebay but removed. YC has not placed in production. So


----------



## RavenLily

Now that I've had a chance to go back and look at some of the photos here more carefully, it almost looks like the maid is the same face/clothing as Scary Poppins? Or maybe it's just early and I need more coffee, ha! I really don't LOVE anything I've seen so far, but probably will get the maid and Sherlock Bones. I wish for the 10th anniversary they had used only the hard to find Victorian pieces for the tealight figures. I don't have any of those, and they're too expensive on eBay. Oh well, what's a ghoul to do?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

the maid makes me think of the movie 'Creepshow' and 'Bedeeelia, where's my CAKE!?'


----------



## Kitty

YC Twlight Sillhouettes 
http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?...DefaultSort|0||sku.displayName|0&No=0&Nrpp=10

Sophia & Chrome Cats
http://www.yankeecandle.com/search?Ntt=cat&Ns=DefaultSort|0||sku.displayName|0&No=0&Nrpp=10


----------



## halloweenology

Kitty,
I haven't forgotten those mystery Boney Bunch pieces either. Why doesn't yankee just make those!!!! Especially the tricycle boy. Everyone would want at least two of those. I noticed these peices do look normal size so maybe yankee couldn't charge the large $$ for these and they would have to be normal like 9.99 or 17.99. None of this 19.99 or 24.99/ 29.99 without a coupon mess. I'm still hoping we may see these one day.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I definitely would have bought the tricycle piece!!!!! I think that is so cute.

Concerning the 2017 piece...It looks to me like the Last Tango dude is the same as the one in Punch Rocker. That white, hollowed cheek looks the same, and the hat as well.


----------



## gloomycatt

wickedwillingwench said:


> the maid makes me think of the movie 'Creepshow' and 'Bedeeelia, where's my CAKE!?'


yes!!!!! dying laughing


----------



## Boneybunch15

I'm on a pretty tight budget, so I hope I don't fall in love with too many of them.


----------



## RavenLily

wickedwillingwench said:


> the maid makes me think of the movie 'Creepshow' and 'Bedeeelia, where's my CAKE!?'


Bwahahaha!! I love Stephen King- He takes the 'cake' on Father's Day and everyday!!


----------



## RavenLily

Boneybunch15 said:


> I'm on a pretty tight budget, so I hope I don't fall in love with too many of them.


From the little I've seen so far, I don't think that will be a problem, hehe.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Quick question...The santa claus boneys...are they supposed to be for Christmas or Halloween or both? LOL


----------



## Nstope

I found these pictures on eBay tonight. They look like Halloween items that are going to be released this year! I hope there is more in that Black Raven collection!


----------



## Nstope

sorry can't get the pictures to upload right


----------



## Nstope

Here's another one


----------



## Nstope

Ok let's try this again. Sorry folks on my phone


----------



## Mourning Glory

I love the shades. I think I need them both!


----------



## grandma lise

I like the orange blended into the purple. The raven jar shade looks interesting too. I'd like to see them lit. Nice find Nstope


----------



## gloomycatt

Boneybunch15 said:


> Quick question...The santa claus boneys...are they supposed to be for Christmas or Halloween or both? LOL


both!!!  I love boney claus...


----------



## gloomycatt

can't wait to see everything....


----------



## DarkSecret

Nstope said:


> Ok let's try this again. Sorry folks on my phone
> View attachment 432250
> View attachment 432258
> View attachment 432258


Looks like I might be spending more at Yankee than I originally thought! Thanks so much for posting these, Nstope! I really like them, I don't need any more jar shades, but I'm not going to be able to resist these!


----------



## RavenLily

Wow, thank you Nstope for your great detective work! I think we should name you the Halloween Forum's honorary Sherlock Bones, ha! I really love the jar shade that fades from purple to orange with the jack o'lanterns and raven!! Ironically, out of all I bought last year with the Boneys, my fave items were the Raven mosaic hurricane jar holder & matching votives. Is it just me, or would others like to see a YC Scenterpiece warmer with a Boney motif, not just the usual pumpkin? I would love that!


----------



## thisdougsforu

Those all look really, really good and will be day 1 purchases for sure. Those colors will go with a lot of their Halloween offerings.


----------



## DarkSecret

RavenLily said:


> Wow, thank you Nstope for your great detective work! I think we should name you the Halloween Forum's honorary Sherlock Bones, ha! I really love the jar shade that fades from purple to orange with the jack o'lanterns and raven!! Ironically, out of all I bought last year with the Boneys, my fave items were the Raven mosaic hurricane jar holder & matching votives. Is it just me, or would others like to see a YC Scenterpiece warmer with a Boney motif, not just the usual pumpkin? I would love that!


I'm with you RavenLily, we have never seen Scenterpiece , jar shade or hurricane thing with the Bunch on them. Would probably look pretty kool. Here's hoping!


----------



## Kitty

Found pic but no info.

YC New Collections Coming Soon
http://www.houseofharrisgifts.co.uk/yankee-candle-new-collections-coming-soon/


----------



## Nstope

Here are pictures of the Raven Jar Holder. I think I must have this.


----------



## grandma lise

Nice jar holder. 

Nstope, you got me looking around on Ebay and I found one of tlast year's small ghosts from the UK. That was a happy find.


----------



## Nstope

Looks like we are getting a new hand Jar Holder this year. 
Photos from eBay


----------



## Kitty

YC 2017 Williamsburg, VA & South Deerfield, MA Flagship Stores ONLY coupon


----------



## Boneybunch15

When are we going to get a look at all the new Boneys? I can't remember when we got a look at all of them last year?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> When are we going to get a look at all the new Boneys? I can't remember when we got a look at all of them last year?


seems like we had a sneak peek by this time last year. tbh, YC is really starting to p*ss me off and i am considering taking the hundreds of dollars i spend on BB and spending them elsewhere.


----------



## Mourning Glory

wickedwillingwench said:


> Boneybunch15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are we going to get a look at all the new Boneys? I can't remember when we got a look at all of them last year?
> 
> 
> 
> seems like we had a sneak peek by this time last year. tbh, YC is really starting to p*ss me off and i am considering taking the hundreds of dollars i spend on BB and spending them elsewhere.
Click to expand...

Same here. I usually buy all the boney pieces every year. Like so many others on the forum, I am running low on storage and display space. I came into this Halloween season knowing that I would need to be wowed if any pieces were going to come home with me. So far the only one I will be getting is the maid for reasons I explained earlier. Part of me is still holding out for this anniversary surprise. But I think last year I bought them out of obligation, and there are so many pieces I didn't end up loving. Right now I think I would rather spend money on non boney items.


----------



## amuck amuck

Mourning Glory said:


> Same here. I usually buy all the boney pieces every year. Like so many others on the forum, I am running low on storage and display space. I came into this Halloween season knowing that I would need to be wowed if any pieces were going to come home with me. So far the only one I will be getting is the maid for reasons I explained earlier. Part of me is still holding out for this anniversary surprise. But I think last year I bought them out of obligation, and there are so many pieces I didn't end up loving. Right now I think I would rather spend money on non boney items.


If I have to stay up all night to even see what they are offering, I am not even going to bother going to my local store. Last year I purchased every thing on line because you had go there to get the online only items but I still went to the store for the suppose party ( which was nothing) and at least got a couple of candles. I will get the maid to go with my butler but I am not impressed with anything else I have seen. Why can't they listen to us and bring back some of the original items from before they even became boney bunch. I have a cup, wall plaque and plate from that time and love them, so vintage looking.


----------



## RCIAG

Nstope said:


> Looks like we are getting a new hand Jar Holder this year.
> Photos from eBay
> View attachment 434602
> View attachment 434610


Good because I broke the last one I had. Broke it twice in different spots actually.


----------



## Boneybunch15

amuck amuck said:


> If I will get the maid to go with my butler .


Oh man, I don't have the butler and never wanted it, but now that you have said that, I do want both now. 

I have been buying boneys off ebay and facebook from past years and don't want to spend any more money on them until I can plan on how much money I am going to spend on this year's. So, I wish they would come on with the previews already.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I can't remember, when YC, gave their "preview" pictures, last year. But, the earliest, any of us saw them (except for whatever glimpses, YC gave us), was 8/19. What date, is the premier, this year?


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I think, I like this one best, out of the last three years. LOVE the ring! 

Hrm. This was in response, to the hand jar holder.


----------



## HollyJollyJackolantern

July 30, 2016 is when someone on this forum found Sophia items/new witch boots on Ebay. August 6, 2016 is when Boney Bunch Love had pics of new 2016 BB. I would be much more excited if we had more details of what's to come this year.


----------



## dragonfly102102

I didn't want the butler either until I saw the maid! And it went on clearance! ? Guess I'll be shopping on eBay


----------



## weenbaby

I need to be wowed this year. Last year I wasn't wowed and my mom and I ended up buying a bunch of wax because we had a coupon. I still have some in my cupboard. 
I'll always go for Witch's Brew though.


----------



## gloomycatt

speaking of ebay....


----------



## Kitty

I received the YC early fall 2017 catalog, has owl & pumpkins scent charms, no Boneys!









http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/owl/_/R-1560451

http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/pumpkin/_/R-1560452


----------



## Nstope

Ok y'all New coupon with a better picture of the Last Tango couple and a new tart warmer!! Sorry if the pics are sideways. I tried to zoom one in for a better picture.


----------



## Nstope

I hope the ghosts come back this year!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Nstope said:


> Ok y'all New coupon with a better picture of the Last Tango couple and a new tart warmer!! Sorry if the pics are sideways. I tried to zoom one in for a better picture. [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=435449&d=1501545915"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl][iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=435457&d=1501545942"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Whats the piece in the background? It has a very long title across the front.


----------



## Kitty

Nstope, 

Thank you for the pics!


----------



## dragonfly102102

Is it a speakeasy tart warmer? I may need it. I'm kinda of liking the last tango more now


----------



## Boneybunch15

I wish the picture was right side up and didn't have a glare on it, I really can't tell what they are doing. Playing poker?


----------



## Boneybunch15

That orange thing on their shoulders just looks strange. I know it might be a boa, but from what I have seen so far, I personally think they would look better without it. So glad to be seeing one more Boney. Bring more on, I actually felt my heart race with excitement with that picture.


----------



## dragonfly102102

Maybe my eyes are crossing and I'm completely wrong... but I'm beginning to think it matches Last Tango. Like a day of the dead theme. The lady standing in the background has face markings. Maybe the guy siting next to her has a tiny mustache? Mexican Cantina?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

The closer it gets to the premiere the more "meh" I feel. Bulky table piece? Eh. Another tango set? nope. 
Show me the good stuff Yankee!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I still think the last tango guy looks exactly like the punch rocker guy. The guy sitting at the table is dressed like the skully tap guy. It's like they are bringing the characters of the past back in these pieces. We know they are in the unusual suspects, so maybe they are in all the pieces?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

It is totally the punch rocker guy! He moved on fast lol


----------



## dragonfly102102

That's it! It's the previous Boneys. Who's the red head? Drop dead gorgeous?


----------



## Kitty

From BBL


----------



## Kastaspella

I will have to check that out!


----------



## Barbie K

Yankee better hurry it up! So far Cracker Barrel and Big Lots have gotten most of my halloween decor dollars


----------



## amuck amuck

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> The closer it gets to the premiere the more "meh" I feel. Bulky table piece? Eh. Another tango set? nope.
> Show me the good stuff Yankee!


If there are 4 figures around the table, the piece has to be really big. Do not need anything that large. Other than the maid, which I really do not love, I do not like anything. Just hoping for a really great surprise piece.


----------



## Boneybunch15

OMG, I had to really zoom in to be able to tell that was a woman and a man on the left side of the table. Yep, I think that just might be either drop dead gorgeous or deadly Diva sitting there. Also, could the woman in last tango be scary poppins. That dress looks to be the same and the orange thing might be her scarf.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

amuck amuck said:


> If there are 4 figures around the table, the piece has to be really big. Do not need anything that large. Other than the maid, which I really do not love, I do not like anything. Just hoping for a really great surprise piece.


i agree. I am not buying something that big...those pieces are ridiculous next to the originals. And I'm not paying what they will probably be asking for it. I mourn the Boneys==they were darling and affordable. No more.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Boneybunch15 said:


> OMG, I had to really zoom in to be able to tell that was a woman and a man on the left side of the table. Yep, I think that just might be either drop dead gorgeous or deadly Diva sitting there. Also, could the woman in last tango be scary poppins. That dress looks to be the same and the orange thing might be her scarf.


Why couldn't they bring back some of the original Boneys and they would be having a seance.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Well, some of the other Boneys are quite large too. The limousine with the cats on it, the surfer car, the hay ride, etc are very large pieces. I don't know how much they were originally priced. I will agree, that the large pieces over the three years that I have been collecting have been expensive.


----------



## RavenLily

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Why couldn't they bring back some of the original Boneys and they would be having a seance.


After straining my eyes looking at this piece, I thought maybe it IS supposed to be a Boney seance? Maybe it was just wishful thinking that YC would use a little more imagination in conjuring up creative pieces with NO lettering on them to brighten our 'spirits'. If they are going to rehash characters from the past, at least use the early ones, not something from just a year or two ago. Feeling pretty blah about what I've seen so far, and would only get the maid because I have the butler. I sure hope they're saving the best pieces of 2017, and what we've seen so far is the bottom, not the top, ugh.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

RavenLily said:


> After straining my eyes looking at this piece, I thought maybe it IS supposed to be a Boney seance? Maybe it was just wishful thinking that YC would use a little more imagination in conjuring up creative pieces with NO lettering on them to brighten our 'spirits'. If they are going to rehash characters from the past, at least use the early ones, not something from just a year or two ago. Feeling pretty blah about what I've seen so far, and would only get the maid because I have the butler. I sure hope they're saving the best pieces of 2017, and what we've seen so far is the bottom, not the top, ugh.


what is this 'butler' everyone is talking about???


----------



## Boneys80

I'm wondering if these are new as well? Found on ebay.


----------



## Mourning Glory

wickedwillingwench said:


> what is this 'butler' everyone is talking about???


Bone Appetite


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boneys80 said:


> I'm wondering if these are new as well? Found on ebay.


I'm guessing they are. The ring matches the skeleton hand holder someone posted earlier. That gate piece is really neat looking. Is it sad that I'm more excited about the non boney items?


----------



## Boneybunch15

How are new items that haven't even been put in stores yet ending up on Ebay already?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boneybunch15 said:


> How are new items that haven't even been put in stores yet ending up on Ebay already?


Some stores that carry Yankee Candle items start putting out their stock early. I know that in the past that has included Hallmark, AC Moore, and Ace Hardware stores. But I depends on who's running each individual store. Not all stores offer the same product.


----------



## Lucy08

RavenLily said:


> After straining my eyes looking at this piece, I thought maybe it IS supposed to be a Boney seance? Maybe it was just wishful thinking that YC would use a little more imagination in conjuring up creative pieces with NO lettering on them to brighten our 'spirits'. If they are going to rehash characters from the past, at least use the early ones, not something from just a year or two ago. Feeling pretty blah about what I've seen so far, and would only get the maid because I have the butler. I sure hope they're saving the best pieces of 2017, and what we've seen so far is the bottom, not the top, ugh.



I was thinking seance as well!


----------



## JustHereForTheBoos

I think the guy on the right of the table looks like a scarecrow. Hoping the woman on the back right is a vampire (there is something around the mouth) and the man on the back left is a mummy. Can't explain the woman in the red dress but it would be awesome if they had all classic monsters sitting around a table. I do not like the unusual suspects piece at all. I didn't like most of those pieces individually so I absolutely don't want them all together.


----------



## Nstope

Not my picture, but to answer the question of where the new stuff is coming from. This is from a Hallmark store. I hope YC stores and online carry all of this as well. Also shows a new tart Warmer.


----------



## gloomycatt

Mourning Glory said:


> I'm guessing they are. The ring matches the skeleton hand holder someone posted earlier. That gate piece is really neat looking. Is it sad that I'm more excited about the non boney items?


love the gate!


----------



## gloomycatt

here you go WWW! the infamous butler


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Nstope! I want to see the raven in the tree votive holder lit, the smaller jar holders too. I like both collections. 

Not sure what to think about the newest pictures of the Boney Bunch. Waiting to learn their dimensions. 

Yankee Candle needs to listen...

- No more pieces in the larger scale.
- We want pieces in the same scale so we can build scenes - (we like to be creative too!)
- The artists/designers need to see and experience the entire Boney Bunch collection in person and have an opportunity to build scenes with them. Only then will they "get" what collectors want. 
- As for the font used for the printed quotes... Some of the earlier pieces are favorites, but the chinese don't speak or write in our language which resulted in pieces ruined by misspellings, and I don't like any of the printed fonts they've used in recent years. I wish they'd bring in a calligrapher for the quotes. I'd be thrilled if they used a style similar to what was used in Mark Cook's earlier pieces. 

Not sure what to expect this year. I'll be happy if I'm excited about five of the pieces.


----------



## DarkSecret

Went into my local YC store. Of course no info on the Boney Bunch, but I was given the flyer. Looking at it with my magnifying glass I can make out the words at the bottom of the piece and they appear to be "A Little Party Never Kills Nobody" not sure what that means! The guy on the right is holding something, but I can't figure out what it is. It would be awesome if these characters were the classic monsters. Can't wait to see a better photo of this piece, even though it is large.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I thought it might be a menu?


----------



## Kitty

Local YC store said there will be a Charming Scent Charm Skull but not in all stores.


----------



## RavenLily

DarkSecret said:


> Went into my local YC store. Of course no info on the Boney Bunch, but I was given the flyer. Looking at it with my magnifying glass I can make out the words at the bottom of the piece and they appear to be "A Little Party Never Kills Nobody" not sure what that means! The guy on the right is holding something, but I can't figure out what it is. It would be awesome if these characters were the classic monsters. Can't wait to see a better photo of this piece, even though it is large.


Oh noes!! I hope that lettering you've deciphered doesn't indicate more boozed up Boneys!! Please no more, YC!! You're driving me to drink with the never-ending booze theme!!


----------



## DarkSecret

RavenLily said:


> Oh noes!! I hope that lettering you've deciphered doesn't indicate more boozed up Boneys!! Please no more, YC!! You're driving me to drink with the never-ending booze theme!!


You know it just dawned on me that this is the Bunch's 10th anniversary. Could that thing on the table be a cake? We all agree the maid seems to be holding a cake. So, yes it appears these are more party Boneys. Sigh..,


----------



## DarkSecret

Boneybunch15 said:


> I thought it might be a menu?


Could be, I guess we will have to get a better look at this piece, as it seems very detailed.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I could totally deal with a Monster Mash, but I'm guessing that's not going to happen.


----------



## Boneybunch15

DarkSecret said:


> Could be, I guess we will have to get a better look at this piece, as it seems very detailed.


Yeah, hopefully when we get a better look, a lot of things on these pieces we have seen so far will be cleared up.


----------



## witchyone

YC posted on Facebook yesterday morning that more details about Halloween will be coming soon. Hopefully, they'll include some clearer pictures.

Where's the Boney Bandit when you need him/her?


----------



## Kitty

New YC Mystery?

Sherlock Bones is investigating who is the photographer that took the out of focus pictures.

My guess is DDG.
Always has a glass in her hand.


----------



## Nstope

Ok, I found some more pictures. I am glad to see the Swirl Candle come back. I am also interested in that Raven agate piece in the middle of the shelf.


----------



## Nstope

I am starting to like the looks of all of the candles this year. Especially the black Jars, I am glad they at least have a Buy one Get one FREE coupon for the day of the party. Also in the pictures shows the skull car charm someone mentioned earlier


----------



## Nstope

Raven Cage Tart Burner. I LOVE the hand at the top, but not sure how to feel about the crooked metal look.


----------



## grandma lise

The raven gate is interesting. What type of candles/tealights are used with it? Wish I could see it from a different angle.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> The raven gate is interesting. What type of candles/tealights are used with it? Wish I could see it from a different angle.


It almost looks like the tealights may go in the pillars at each end of the gate. Too bad we can't get a clear shot of the tag.


----------



## RavenLily

DarkSecret said:


> You know it just dawned on me that this is the Bunch's 10th anniversary. Could that thing on the table be a cake? We all agree the maid seems to be holding a cake. So, yes it appears these are more party Boneys. Sigh..,


Yes, I guess it could be a cake? If so, it seems pretty unimaginative IMO. There's so much more YC could have done to commemorate the 10th anniversary, and I had also hoped for a return to old ghoul, er school, Victorian era Boneys. I'm pretty sure the maid and candles will comprise most of my order- That Un-usual suspects piece seems pretty clunky and Un-appealing to me, blah.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I guess it makes sense that with it being an anniversary collection, that cakes would play a big part in the collection.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Nstope, thank you so very much, for all of the photos, you have shared.  So far, I am not wowed, by anything, this year. I normally, go crazy for raven pieces, and I am just not loving those, either.  I am sure, something will catch my eye, eventually.


----------



## DarkSecret

I am liking the raven pieces and the new candles. But so far I'm with the rest of you guys there is no Boney Bunch piece that wows me, of course we have only seen a few pieces and not clear shots at that. I hope they are saving the best for last? YC how about releasing some photos of the Bunch, we need a little excitement here!


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> It almost looks like the tealights may go in the pillars at each end of the gate. Too bad we can't get a clear shot of the tag.


I hadn't thought of that. Thanks Mourning Glory. Kind of hoping I don't like anything - (easier on the pocket book) - but am holding out hope for a few pieces.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Question...does YC ever reissue other candle holders other than Boneys? I would love to have the Purple Spellbound Trick or Treat candle holder, but don't want to pay $26 for it on ebay.


----------



## HallowKitty

Any Skull & Bones lovers out there...here's the new YC Charming Scents Charm


----------



## Kitty

Boneybunch15 said:


> Question...does YC ever reissue other candle holders other than Boneys? I would love to have the Purple Spellbound Trick or Treat candle holder, but don't want to pay $26 for it on ebay.


Check YC outlets, Amazon, Target or Bed, Bath & Beyond sometimes has YC candle holder from last year.


----------



## blackfog

That charm is sweet!!


----------



## halloweenology

Just found out some info. I just commented on yankee candles recent instagram post. Here is what they said.???


----------



## Mourning Glory

halloweenology said:


> Just found out some info. I just commented on yankee candles recent instagram post. Here is what they said.???


Hopefully we get something leaked before then. I actually had a dream last night that I walked into a YC, and all their Halloween was out. I started to take pictures to post but the employees rushed and put everything back because they said they weren't supposed to have it out yet. I guess I'm starting to get excited.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

where, oh, where is the Boney Bandit or Haddonfield, for that matter??? they are the usual suspects in getting good info before official announcements.


----------



## Boneys80

You'll be able to see better pics on BBL. 
The piece says "Professor Boney in the library". Definitely a murder mystery theme this year. Very exciting.


----------



## grandma lise

Love this! Interesting...we have two new colors this year lime green and taupe. I like the font used too. Heading over to www.facebook.com/boneybunchlove for a closer look now!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Thanks so much, halloweenology and Boneys80! I think the "party" theme, that YC, may be thinking of this year, is reminiscent, of Clue. If you haven't seen the movie by the way, which is based on the game, it is quite good.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

well, now there are 2 that i'm interested in. that's something.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Improvement! *golf claps*

Still haven't seen any "must haves" personally but now I have hope!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Also

If they have a conservatory Boney I WILL THROW ALL OF THE MONEY AT THEM >.<


----------



## Kitty

Thanks to Boney80!

http://www.yankeecandle.com/about-us/visit-our-village-stores/williamsburg-events


----------



## Boneybunch15

Library boney does look appealing.


----------



## Madjoodie

Anyone else feel like this is Mystery of Yankee Manor, Part 2? Even down to the use of "un-usual suspects". 

The 2010 version was so much fun.  (For those of you who never saw YC's videos at the time, definitely worth looking at). 

But I'm just not wowed by anything I've seen yet for this year. Hope that changes once I see the rest of the line-up for 2017.


----------



## amuck amuck

Boneybunch15 said:


> Library boney does look appealing.


I kind of like the library piece but what is the head on the table ? Wish it was just the professor and the book case.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

amuck amuck said:


> Boneybunch15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Library boney does look appealing.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of like the library piece but what is the head on the table ? Wish it was just the professor and the book case.
Click to expand...

I'm assuming and also hoping it's head of another boney Also hoping the weapon is being held behind his back. One thing I notice is his face. Obviously its not the best view but the features look a little more cartoonish. Softer rounder edges but then again each piece is different.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I'm assuming and also hoping it's head of another boney Also hoping the weapon is being held behind his back. One thing I notice is his face. Obviously its not the best view but the features look a little more cartoonish. Softer rounder edges but then again each piece is different.


It looks like the boney behind the desk is alive...I think I can see an eye open. Also it looks like the professor is looking and talking to him. Maybe all of the pieces will fit in with each other once they are all released. 
Of course that could be a bad thing for the pocketbook.

Also, I loved the boney mystery videos. They were so clever.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I'm assuming and also hoping it's head of another boney Also hoping the weapon is being held behind his back. One thing I notice is his face. Obviously its not the best view but the features look a little more cartoonish. Softer rounder edges but then again each piece is different.


oh, JEEZ! the 'clue' theme finally turned on the light bulb. Wouldn't that be the COOOLest???? I would definitely buy them all then!


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

wickedwillingwench said:


> Mrs. Voorhees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming and also hoping it's head of another boney Also hoping the weapon is being held behind his back. One thing I notice is his face. Obviously its not the best view but the features look a little more cartoonish. Softer rounder edges but then again each piece is different.
> 
> 
> 
> oh, JEEZ! the 'clue' theme finally turned on the light bulb. Wouldn't that be the COOOLest???? I would definitely buy them all then!
Click to expand...

I was wondering if the maid did it in the kitchen with a revolver hahaha. Hopefully the cake is bloody haha


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I was wondering if the maid did it in the kitchen with a revolver hahaha. Hopefully the cake is bloody haha


if it's not, i have red nail polish!


----------



## Nstope

I love the clue theme going on! There is definitely something the professor is holding behind his back. Still kind of confused on the Suspects piece though and why they are all old Boneys. I guess we will find out though!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I was thinking, maybe the professor, is holding a candlestick? It looks like the other Boney, has been up too late reading, and is about passed out. Just a thought.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

maybe the other boney is 'Mr. Body' and the professor has a knife behind his back...or a wrench...or one of the other clue weapons.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I still wish the lineup was from the earlier Boneys. I feel like that would have been epic! The baby in the orig stroller with a revolver hahaha.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Speaking of the Boney Bunch mystery videos, doesn't this one have the wrong title? 
https://youtu.be/i6V3OHM-ZBw


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> Speaking of the Boney Bunch mystery videos, doesn't this one have the wrong title?
> https://youtu.be/i6V3OHM-ZBw


i'm So CONFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSED!!!!


----------



## Kitty

The Afterlife Party www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHA_aZyT6T0

Mystery of Yankee Manor http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP_KYBdhnkU

OR you can watch the Individual Suspects

The Mystery of Yankee Manor Duffer McBone Suspect #1
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_cKGo-WgMw

The Mystery of Yankee Manor Pelvis O’Ghoul Suspect # 2 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLewXXcpVfg

The Mystery of Yankee Manor Boney & Clyde Suspect # 3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6V3OHM-ZBw

The Mystery of Yankee Manor Hoot Gravely Suspect # 4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OT9M6cNqeg


----------



## Boneybunch15

wickedwillingwench said:


> i'm So CONFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSED!!!!


I know I am too. I can't believe Yankee Candle would make that kind of mistake.


----------



## grandma lise

No mistake. Boney & Clyde didn't come out until 2014. The Mystery of Yankee Manor came out 4 years earlier in 2010. 

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...309492114136/1089111087833969/?type=3&theater

Thanks Kitty for posting the links to the 2010 and 2011 videos. So fun to revisit each year!


----------



## Boneybunch15

So, the Gothic Farmers known as Boney and Clyde in 2010?


----------



## grandma lise

In the video, yes. To answer you're question, you could go back and read through the Boney Bunch 2010 thread around the time that the Halloween catalog and/or pictures were released. Also, there were two "gothic farmer" pieces...one in 2009, the other in 2010. I really love the Boney and Clyde piece from 2014, bullet holes and all!


----------



## grandma lise

I just did a search. Looks like there were two brief Boney Bunch threads here in 2010. Everyone was referring to the 2009 and 2010 pieces as the "gothic farmers".


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> I just did a search. Looks like there were two brief Boney Bunch threads here in 2010. Everyone was referring to the 2009 and 2010 pieces as the "gothic farmers".


that;s because they ARE exact replicas of the painting 'American Gothic'. Boney and Clyde, my butt. *snort*


----------



## RavenLily

This might be repetitive info as I haven't read all the posts here, but I just inquired at my local YC shop this afternoon about this year's Boneys and the clerk told me they will be having their debut of the Halloween collection on August 26th & 27th. She also told me that in honor of their 10th year, they WILL have some re-releases of their very early Victorian pieces!! That really excites me, as I have none of those and refuse to pay eBay prices. The SA also gave me to little flyers with The Boney Suspects, Sherlock Bones and the party group wax melt warmer and it definitely says "A Little Party Never Killed Nobody" and appears to be a cake on the table that is a tealight holder with a chandelier wax melt warmer above it. Unfortunately, even blowing up the pic on my iPhone, I still can't tell what the items on the table are, or the orange thing hanging alongside the man seated on the right. I guess I flunked the Columbo school of detecting LOL


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

RavenLily said:


> This might be repetitive info as I haven't read all the posts here, but I just inquired at my local YC shop this afternoon about this year's Boneys and the clerk told me they will be having their debut of the Halloween collection on August 26th & 27th. She also told me that in honor of their 10th year, they WILL have some re-releases of their very early Victorian pieces!! That really excites me, as I have none of those and refuse to pay eBay prices. The SA also gave me to little flyers with The Boney Suspects, Sherlock Bones and the party group wax melt warmer and it definitely says "A Little Party Never Killed Nobody" and appears to be a cake on the table that is a tealight holder with a chandelier wax melt warmer above it. Unfortunately, even blowing up the pic on my iPhone, I still can't tell what the items on the table are, or the orange thing hanging alongside the man seated on the right. I guess I flunked the Columbo school of detecting LOL


Re release?? WHAT? Like what? I have gotten a few of the older ones but I am missing so many.


----------



## DarkSecret

I would love to see re-releases of some of the earlier Victorian pieces. I hope that happens!


----------



## RavenLily

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Re release?? WHAT? Like what? I have gotten a few of the older ones but I am missing so many.


Heck if I know which ones, she wasn't being specific and I didn't have a candelabra with me to make her spill the beans, ha! Guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## RavenLily

DarkSecret said:


> I would love to see re-releases of some of the earlier Victorian pieces. I hope that happens!


Me two, three and four!! I would love to have as many as they're willing to put out there!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Aunt Hilda for the win!!! How about some witches? I don't even care if they're drunk witches 

I actually went back and looked over BBL stamp sheets and I was surprised to find I have almost all of the ones I ever really wanted. I give Yankee s lot of crap for the never ending party theme but as a whole there have been some really great pieces.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I would love to have some of the victorian pieces. I too refuse to pay the Ebay prices. I would like to have Aunt Hilda, the mother and the baby carriage and one of the 4 armed boneys.


----------



## grim gravely

Back in 2010 the Gothic Farmers was known as "Boney and Clyde" and that's how I always remembered them. Funny story, I took my kids to the preview party that year and Yankee had coloring stuff and goodie bags for them. My daughter would always call them "Boney and Slide" LOL 
When the Boney and Clyde car piece was announced a few years ago I thought it was another incarnation of the Gothic Farmers but it was different. I always think of that piece as the Gothic Farmers "back in the day" when they were younger. Eventually they got older and ended up on the farm. That's just my take on them being the same couple, just much older.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Well, I like the Gothic farmers for the farming couple and of course Boney and Clyde in the car. It does make more sense. Clyde Barrow and Bonnie Parker were known as bank robbers that used Fords as a get away vehicle and died in a car sprayed with bullets, so that piece is so creative, imo.


----------



## gloomycatt

I couldn't get any info yesterday when I stopped by yankee... and they don't have pumpkin buttercream yet this year. I hope it's returning


----------



## gloomycatt

I would also love to get aunt Hilda, as well as Hoots Gravely


----------



## RavenLily

gloomycatt said:


> I couldn't get any info yesterday when I stopped by yankee... and they don't have pumpkin buttercream yet this year. I hope it's returning


Ooooh, pumpkin buttercream is one of my favorites too! I hope they haven't discontinued it, but I did purchase Large jars of Sugared Pumpkin Swirl and Honey Clementine while at YC yesterday with their 50% off promo. I hope I like them, but if not, they're very good about exchanging items. I'm with all of you about the Victorian pieces- I'd be happy to have any of them! I also love the one you use as an avatar, still kicking myself for not buying it when I could. What was I (or wasn't!) thinking?


----------



## RavenLily

Ooops, correction, that would be Boneybunch15's avatar- still not thinking, haha.


----------



## Nstope

Yankee Candle posted an event to their Facebook page about the Boney Bunch launch. The Boney Suspects piece says less than 1,000 pieces created for sale and 5 total winners. So I guess if you want the piece, buy it, don't try to win one of the five. Lol


----------



## DarkSecret

Nstope said:


> Yankee Candle posted an event to their Facebook page about the Boney Bunch launch. The Boney Suspects piece says less than 1,000 pieces created for sale and 5 total winners. So I guess if you want the piece, buy it, don't try to win one of the five. Lol


Thanks Nstope, Does this mean only certain stores will have a drawing for this piece? If so, which stores? There are only two flagship stores. Also I wonder if the suspects that they show are going to be what is actually on the piece. Or, are they fill-ins and they will put new pieces in the actual display for sale? So many questions, and no answers as of yet! Guess we will have to wait and see!


----------



## lisa48317

Aw man, I really don't want any more of the really big pieces, but I'll have to consider the one with "A little party never killed nobody" since my daughter & her dance team just did a production of Clue and that was the final song in their medley.


----------



## Kitty

My local YC has 2 different flyers that BBL posted.
YC employee says that there will be BB catalogs at the preview party but did not know what any other info.

Would YC personalize photo candle with the BBL stamps?

YC facebook
Come celebrate the Boney Bunch 10th Scare-iversary with us in-store on August 26th & 27th!
Enter to win a special, limited edition 2017 Boney Bunch Commemorative – The Boney Suspects, less than 1,000 created for sale and five total winners. 
We’ll also be unveiling our must-see 2017 Halloween Collection including new limited edition fragrances. 
Find your nearest store & see when they’ll be opening: stores.yankeecandle.com
Also available online starting at 10amET on August 26th yankeecandle.com
PS--get a sneak peek at the 2017 Boney Bunch Collection during our Facebook LIVE unveil on Friday, August 25th... plus a chance to win them ��


----------



## amuck amuck

DarkSecret said:


> Thanks Nstope, Does this mean only certain stores will have a drawing for this piece? If so, which stores? There are only two flagship stores. Also I wonder if the suspects that they show are going to be what is actually on the piece. Or, are they fill-ins and they will put new pieces in the actual display for sale? So many questions, and no answers as of yet! Guess we will have to wait and see!


Yankee Candle's secretiveness is starting to be a big pain. Their new info says the items go online 10:00 am Saturday morning. They have not said if some are going to be online only. What if you get to the store early and half the things are not there. I suppose we can order at the store, but such a mess if you have to wait to look in a catalog. Something better wow me this year or it may be my last.


----------



## DarkSecret

amuck amuck said:


> Yankee Candle's secretiveness is starting to be a big pain. Their new info says the items go online 10:00 am Saturday morning. They have not said if some are going to be online only. What if you get to the store early and half the things are not there. I suppose we can order at the store, but such a mess if you have to wait to look in a catalog. Something better wow me this year or it may be my last.


While I am intrigued with the Clue theme and I am interested in seeing them, I don't think I will be buying them. Most of what we have seen is too large for my taste. I might wait until they go on sale for 30% or 50% off, but even then how can I display such large pieces? I do like the raven pieces and I'll pick those up. In the past, I was like everyone else, I bought my must-haves on-line, I didn't want to take the chance with something not being availabl in the store. I'm still wondering how they are going to do the drawing for the Usual Suspects piece. Is each store providing entry blanks? Or, will we register on-line? Too many unanswered questions.


----------



## DarkSecret

lisa48317 said:


> Aw man, I really don't want any more of the really big pieces, but I'll have to consider the one with "A little party never killed nobody" since my daughter & her dance team just did a production of Clue and that was the final song in their medley.


I bet that was an interesting dance number. You will have to get that piece now, it will have a special meaning for you!


----------



## grandma lise

I'm trying to ignore Yankee Candle for now. Am normally broke by late August so not sure what I can afford. 

It doesn't help that I bought 4 of last year's Yankee Candle ghosts from Ebay in the UK recently - (I already have one small ghost from the UK in hand and like it much better than the 3 US ones I bought last year. The opening in the back of the US ghosts doesn't work for my displays because I like to position them in different directions. Hoping, hoping the ones from the UK survive shipping. 

Here's what the UK ones look like - (Spookywolf posted this picture here last year)...









https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...TRS0&_nkw=yankee+candle+ghost+votive&_sacat=0 

The UK ghosts are open at the top and bottom. They sit on a porcelain dish with a glass votive holder attached. Not sure if there's a way to remove the glass votive holder. Hoping the adhesive eventually fails. 

I got two large and two small ghosts in addition to the one small one I bought a few weeks ago from the Ebay in the US. The small and large ghosts each cost 8.99 pounds and 12.99 pounds each plus shipping and a small transaction fee. Was pleased that the four ghost only cost me $95 total via PayPal. It helped the seller shipped internationally.

Looking forward to the Boney Bunch sneak peek on Friday the 25th!


----------



## Boneybunch15

Don't we normally have more time to look the boneys over? If I remember correctly last year, we were able to see all the boneys in the catalog much earlier. They had the item numbers and prices. It was nice because we could take our time and plan what we wanted. I don't like that we are only going to have about 24 hours to make up our minds, and that is if they make their way on to one of the Boney sites. 
I have to work the day of the Facebook live release, so I hope if it is a video someone is able to get the info and put it on the websites.


----------



## lisa48317

DarkSecret said:


> I bet that was an interesting dance number. You will have to get that piece now, it will have a special meaning for you!


It's pretty awesome (in my biased opinion  ) for the first time their studio has done anything like this. It's 7 1/2 minutes long! If you really want to see it, I have it on YouTube. If you click on my blog in my signature line, there's a link to my YouTube page in the right side-bar. Its right there under uploads. oh, any my daughter is Miss Peacock - she stands out in the bright teal outfit!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> Don't we normally have more time to look the boneys over? If I remember correctly last year, we were able to see all the boneys in the catalog much earlier. They had the item numbers and prices. It was nice because we could take our time and plan what we wanted. I don't like that we are only going to have about 24 hours to make up our minds, and that is if they make their way on to one of the Boney sites.
> I have to work the day of the Facebook live release, so I hope if it is a video someone is able to get the info and put it on the websites.


'normally' some wonderful spy (like boneybandit or haddonfield) is able to get us the scoop in advance. I am guessing that just wasn't possilbe this year.


----------



## DarkSecret

lisa48317 said:


> It's pretty awesome (in my biased opinion  ) for the first time their studio has done anything like this. It's 7 1/2 minutes long! If you really want to see it, I have it on YouTube. If you click on my blog in my signature line, there's a link to my YouTube page in the right side-bar. Its right there under uploads. oh, any my daughter is Miss Peacock - she stands out in the bright teal outfit!


Thanks, I will check it out when I get home. I don't have speakers on my work computer! Guess cause I'm suppose to be doing work! Ha, okay I'll bet back to it right away. Thanks again!


----------



## DarkSecret

wickedwillingwench said:


> 'normally' some wonderful spy (like boneybandit or haddonfield) is able to get us the scoop in advance. I am guessing that just wasn't possilbe this year.


It still could happen, we have 10 days! Oh PLEASE someone out there show us the merchandise before the 26th!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

DarkSecret said:


> It still could happen, we have 10 days! Oh PLEASE someone out there show us the merchandise before the 26th!


i do have to say that i think GR was very wise in 'scooping' YC on Halloween items. I usually don't buy anything from GR but this year I bought close to $1700 from them simply because I had the itch to get Halloween stuff and they were the only ones with offerings at the time. Snooze ya looze, yankee.


----------



## DarkSecret

wickedwillingwench said:


> i do have to say that i think GR was very wise in 'scooping' YC on Halloween items. I usually don't buy anything from GR but this year I bought close to $1700 from them simply because I had the itch to get Halloween stuff and they were the only ones with offerings at the time. Snooze ya looze, yankee.


Yankee never seems to listen to us WWW, do you think they just aren't interested in turning a profit???


----------



## maxthedog

Not that I wouldn't be happy that people could get some older pieces I really hate to see them re release the earliest. Quality is nowhere near where it was plus why can't they release something new Victorian.


----------



## grandma lise

I was really disappointed with the quality of the re-release of the 2008 bride and groom. The bouquet on mine had collapsed during the molding process. I do wish they'd re-release the baby in the highchair in a smaller scale though. I'm hoping for more Victorian/Edwardian pieces this year. What we've seen so far gives me hope.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

maxthedog said:


> Not that I wouldn't be happy that people could get some older pieces I really hate to see them re release the earliest. Quality is nowhere near where it was plus why can't they release something new Victorian.


creativity doesn't seem to be their long suit. I dunno why they don't just read these boards for ideas.


----------



## maxthedog

grandma lise said:


> I was really disappointed with the quality of the re-release of the 2008 bride and groom. The bouquet on mine had collapsed during the molding process. I do wish they'd re-release the baby in the highchair in a smaller scale though. I'm hoping for more Victorian/Edwardian pieces this year. What we've seen so far gives me hope.


The bride and groom re release I had to go through multiple to get even decent quality. Would hate to see them do that to the originals


----------



## grandma lise

maxthedog, I gave up trying for a decent bride and groom. I bought two. Neither were good. Can't remember what I did with the extra. Might have sent it back or donated it.

Looking at Boney Bunch Love's stamp sheets, 2008 - 2016 - ( https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...309492114136/1089109241167487/?type=3&theater ) - I think 2008 - 2012 were my favorite years. The Ultimate Afterlife Party and Pumpkin People were a lot of fun too... 

https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBunchLove/photos/?tab=album&album_id=350205448391207 https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunch...309492114136/1089099234501821/?type=3&theater 

That said, since that time, there's been a few pieces each year that I liked equally:

2013 - Boney Beach and the chopper
2014 - Boney & Clyde, Taxi, and the fisherman in the boat
2015 - Piano and Telebone
2016 - Scary Poppins, punch bowl, dancing couple

I think there's still some creative pieces in the collection each year. Waiting patiently for the 25th, but hoping, hoping for leaked pictures...


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Frank and Bride are Amazing! I love the witch too! I still wish they would do a swamp creature and more classic monsters. Also more witches!! A candle holder with a witch circle. Vampire and Vampiress Taper. Mummy coming out of a coffin. Werewolf with a moon or even a moon candle with the silhouette of a werewolf so when its lit. Swamp creature in a fish bowl hahaha or on a boat. The ideas are endless but for some reason bartenders, nightclubs, and alcohol seem to be the theme. 
I do like the idea of the clue theme but once again we haven't seen much. Trying to decide do we trek out to the village store or stay local.


----------



## amuck amuck

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Frank and Bride are Amazing! I love the witch too! I still wish they would do a swamp creature and more classic monsters. Also more witches!! A candle holder with a witch circle. Vampire and Vampiress Taper. Mummy coming out of a coffin. Werewolf with a moon or even a moon candle with the silhouette of a werewolf so when its lit. Swamp creature in a fish bowl hahaha or on a boat. The ideas are endless but for some reason bartenders, nightclubs, and alcohol seem to be the theme.
> I do like the idea of the clue theme but once again we haven't seen much. Trying to decide do we trek out to the village store or stay local.


I have wanted a sea creature for years. I picture him holding a lady boney in a bathing suit. Frank and Bride are one of my most favorite pieces.


----------



## Kitty

$$$ going, going, gone!!! YC wake up!

BB&W has Skeleton (non Boney) candles.
http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/c/halloween


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

amuck amuck said:


> Mrs. Voorhees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank and Bride are Amazing! I love the witch too! I still wish they would do a swamp creature and more classic monsters. Also more witches!! A candle holder with a witch circle. Vampire and Vampiress Taper. Mummy coming out of a coffin. Werewolf with a moon or even a moon candle with the silhouette of a werewolf so when its lit. Swamp creature in a fish bowl hahaha or on a boat. The ideas are endless but for some reason bartenders, nightclubs, and alcohol seem to be the theme.
> I do like the idea of the clue theme but once again we haven't seen much. Trying to decide do we trek out to the village store or stay local.
> 
> 
> 
> I have wanted a sea creature for years. I picture him holding a lady boney in a bathing suit. Frank and Bride are one of my most favorite pieces.
Click to expand...

YES!!! YES!!! YES! !! They should have done a contest and had people vote on our ideas and a customer could have designed a piece. Maybe had a top 3. Honestly that would have been so awesome!!


----------



## RavenLily

My postcard invitation from my local YC's 10th Scare-iversary celebration came today. I think after what I've seen so far, I'd rather stay home and send my regrets, ha. And although they say they'll unveil the new Boney pieces at 10:00 a.m. ET 8/26/17 online, I'm hoping they'll pop up earlier than that in case my SA is correct, and there really are some Victorian pieces to swoop up. That's really the only thing I'm excited to see this year- pretty sad, YC!!


----------



## Dana Dark

Indeed PLEASE someone get ahold of the catalog so we can figure out what we want and how much to save to we can snag them all up!!! And YES to the Victorian pieces and more Witches!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

All of my money went to TJ Maxx and Etsy >.< oops

The past two years I've bought two boneys on release day. This year I'm not overly excited about anything they have to offer. I think last years bs really did me in.


----------



## amuck amuck

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> All of my money went to TJ Maxx and Etsy >.< oops
> 
> The past two years I've bought two boneys on release day. This year I'm not overly excited about anything they have to offer. I think last years bs really did me in.


My money may go to Bath and Body if their stuff comes out before YC like last year. Stopped at YC today, no signs, no info, felt like they don't care.


----------



## Mourning Glory

amuck amuck said:


> Mrs. Voorhees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank and Bride are Amazing! I love the witch too! I still wish they would do a swamp creature and more classic monsters. Also more witches!! A candle holder with a witch circle. Vampire and Vampiress Taper. Mummy coming out of a coffin. Werewolf with a moon or even a moon candle with the silhouette of a werewolf so when its lit. Swamp creature in a fish bowl hahaha or on a boat. The ideas are endless but for some reason bartenders, nightclubs, and alcohol seem to be the theme.
> I do like the idea of the clue theme but once again we haven't seen much. Trying to decide do we trek out to the village store or stay local.
> 
> 
> 
> I have wanted a sea creature for years. I picture him holding a lady boney in a bathing suit. Frank and Bride are one of my most favorite pieces.
Click to expand...

I've been wanting a Boney mermaid. Imagine the scene we can make with her, the pirates, and a swamp creature.


----------



## Kitty

ZALTANA FORTUNE TELLER LOOKING FOR BONEYS

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-zaltana-fortune-teller/905492?


----------



## pondobaba

agree one hundred percent


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Glad to see, that I am not the only one, not feeling very excited, about release day, this year. But, I feel bad, for all of us. It is hard, to be excited, with it being, just a little over a week away, without much info, on what YC is releasing. I have been holding out, with other stores, hoping, we would have had more of a glimpse, by now. And, I have missed out, on some really great offers, because of that.  I will not be making the same mistake, next year, smh.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

"The Ghouls are Gathering" new banner on YC Facebook


----------



## Kitty

YC facebook https://www.facebook.com/Yankeecandle/


----------



## Kitty

Ready for the total eclipse of the sun!


----------



## Mm87

I'm sorry if this has been discussed but I am frustrated by them not going on sale online until 10am. 
I have always bought the boneys I "can't live without" online prior to going to the Deerfield flagship store for the launch. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mourning Glory

Mm87 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been discussed but I am frustrated by them not going on sale online until 10am.


I think that's what they claimed last year, but we were still able to order early. Fingers crossed for this year. 

I really wish they would open the stores an hour early like they used to. I have two events that day. The nearest YC to my house is about and hour and a half away. Then I have to drive back home plus an extra half hour to get to the second. It's going to be a long day!


----------



## Nstope

Here we are one week away from the launch with no coupons and no preview. Just remember that we can't shop early unless we have the catalog because we need item numbers!


----------



## grim gravely

Less than a week to go and still nothing besides the items being sold in Hallmark have leaked. Yankee must have threatened their employees again this year. No one is saying anything about this years collection. I got the call yesterday about the preview party being two days this year. I asked if they were putting additional items out on Sunday or is it just running the weekend. She told me that everything will be out on Saturday and it's first come first served, limited stock. 
Today I stopped at Yankee and asked if they knew if Sophia was coming back again this year. They looked annoyed about the question and told me that they have no clue what is coming out. 
Last year we were able to purchase online the night before with the item numbers. I remember a few people got their ghost orders cancelled that were placed the night before. I'm not sure if I want to take that chance. Eventually I got my ghosts last year but I ordered at the store and had to wait a few weeks. 
I doubt we will see any coupon this year. They didn't release one last year unless your store was honoring the grace period on the coupon that had just expired the night before. There is a bounceback coupon that expires on Friday for buy one item get one free. I will ask my store and see if they will honor it with the grace period.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

there's a great possibility that Yankee will 'force' us to buy lots of boneys online (which will look real good to them) but then have them returned because they were 'impulse' items and weren't really wanted in the end.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I don't own the piece, but can someone tell me what the tombstones say on the Slaying Alive Boney?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boneybunch15 said:


> I don't own the piece, but can someone tell me what the tombstones say on the Slaying Alive Boney?


I think they say BOO-GIE.


----------



## maxthedog

grim gravely said:


> Less than a week to go and still nothing besides the items being sold in Hallmark have leaked. Yankee must have threatened their employees again this year. No one is saying anything about this years collection. I got the call yesterday about the preview party being two days this year. I asked if they were putting additional items out on Sunday or is it just running the weekend. She told me that everything will be out on Saturday and it's first come first served, limited stock.
> Today I stopped at Yankee and asked if they knew if Sophia was coming back again this year. They looked annoyed about the question and told me that they have no clue what is coming out.
> Last year we were able to purchase online the night before with the item numbers. I remember a few people got their ghost orders cancelled that were placed the night before. I'm not sure if I want to take that chance. Eventually I got my ghosts last year but I ordered at the store and had to wait a few weeks.
> I doubt we will see any coupon this year. They didn't release one last year unless your store was honoring the grace period on the coupon that had just expired the night before. There is a bounceback coupon that expires on Friday for buy one item get one free. I will ask my store and see if they will honor it with the grace period.



What's the b1g1 free item? I'll have to try coupon trick 

I was at the store today and someone mentioned catalog were in but they couldn't share anything. I'm sure it'll be a matter of time they leak if a catalog is in stores.


----------



## grim gravely

maxthedog said:


> What's the b1g1 free item? I'll have to try coupon trick
> 
> I was at the store today and someone mentioned catalog were in but they couldn't share anything. I'm sure it'll be a matter of time they leak if a catalog is in stores.


The B1G1 free coupon was a bounce back coupon that was handed out before the current bounce back.


----------



## maxthedog

grim gravely said:


> maxthedog said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the b1g1 free item? I'll have to try coupon trick
> 
> I was at the store today and someone mentioned catalog were in but they couldn't share anything. I'm sure it'll be a matter of time they leak if a catalog is in stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The B1G1 free coupon was a bounce back coupon that was handed out before the current bounce back.
Click to expand...


Is there an online code associated with those? I was hoping one would come out even if it expired Friday but nothing so far


----------



## grim gravely

No pictures but I have information on what is coming out.
The ghosts are back this year, online exclusive.
New steampunk pieces (a skull, silver skull with spikes, jar holder clock with a raven, raven with a pumpkin) 
Sophia purple hurricane, holders, shade ect (no figurine type pieces this year)
Multi-tealight holder of the raven gates to go with the pillar holder gate.
Boney Bunches are overalls a disappointment. No re-releases of 2008 or 2009 pieces.
They are as big and as expensive as last year.
More female boney bunches this year and crazy cat lady is back in a new version this year..online exclusive
The library piece is online exclusive
The maid is called "death by chocolate cake" and is normal size.
"A little party never hurt nobody" is as big as Scary Poppins.
There is a online exclusive piece with a crocodile coming out of the toilet
Police car that lights up with Bonesy in it.
Another butler type piece I believe is online exclusive
No black pumpkin tart warmer but there is a black pumpkin tealight holder that is online exclusive, i think.
Tango couple is huge but nice.
There is a newlywed couple about to get into bed, online exclusive
A female boney holding a baby and a foot coming out of a suitcase 
The boney bunches are expensive again this year.


----------



## amuck amuck

grim gravely said:


> No pictures but I have information on what is coming out.
> The ghosts are back this year, online exclusive.
> New steampunk pieces (a skull, silver skull with spikes, jar holder clock with a raven, raven with a pumpkin)
> Sophia purple hurricane, holders, shade ect (no figurine type pieces this year)
> Multi-tealight holder of the raven gates to go with the pillar holder gate.
> Boney Bunches are overalls a disappointment. No re-releases of 2008 or 2009 pieces.
> They are as big and as expensive as last year.
> More female boney bunches this year and crazy cat lady is back in a new version this year..online exclusive
> The library piece is online exclusive
> The maid is called "death by chocolate cake" and is normal size.
> "A little party never hurt nobody" is as big as Scary Poppins.
> There is a online exclusive piece with a crocodile coming out of the toilet
> Police car that lights up with Bonesy in it.
> Another butler type piece I believe is online exclusive
> No black pumpkin tart warmer but there is a black pumpkin tealight holder that is online exclusive, i think.
> Tango couple is huge but nice.
> There is a newlywed couple about to get into bed, online exclusive
> A female boney holding a baby and a foot coming out of a suitcase
> The boney bunches are expensive again this year.


Thank you for the info. I was afraid there would be a lot of online only. If we can not buy online until 10am as the flyer said, I will skip the party altogether. It is a shame how they are treating the stores. Sounds like I will not be buying many anyway if they are large. I started to look at my other pieces and remembered how big Scary Popkins is. No room for anything like that again. Was really hoping for a rerelease Aunt Hilda.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

what about the 'Sherlock BOnes' piece we saw?


----------



## grim gravely

wickedwillingwench said:


> what about the 'Sherlock BOnes' piece we saw?


That piece is in store. There are a few more boneys but I just can't remember all of them.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Can't wait to see pics of them. I missed out on the original Cat Lady and would love to have another version of her. 
The alligator coming out of the toilet sounds intriguing. 
The woman with the baby and foot sounds interesting too. 

Any idea on just how expensive these pieces are going to be?


----------



## grim gravely

The cat lady is the one in the bed/couch, just a updated version.


----------



## RavenLily

grim gravely said:


> Boney Bunches are overalls a disappointment. No re-releases of 2008 or 2009 pieces.
> They are as big and as expensive as last year.


Well that IS a BIG disappointment, especially after the SA at my YC store told me there would be Victorian pieces. Maybe having alligators in your toilet was a thing back in the Victorian era? LOL Oh well, on the bright side I won't be over-spending like I did last year, but I do want my cake and eat it too, even if it will be the death of me- how bad can that be if it's chocolate?


----------



## RavenLily

Oops, and I meant to add a BIG thank you to Grim Gravely for all the descriptive info- it's much appreciated!!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks grim gravely for the information. Really appreciate the descriptions. It sounds like this year is not any different from recent years. I'll buy perhaps 5 pieces at most. 

The Boney in the police car really puts me off. With all the social unrest around the country, the timing feels wrong to me. Not funny or entertaining. If it's humorous and nicely detailed, that might win me over. Don't know yet.

Don't understand why the dancing couple needed to be oversized. 

The lady holding a baby and a bag that has a foot sticking out of it sounds like it ties in with the line up of suspects piece and the Sherlock Holmes pieces. I'm curious as to how they're going to pull this all together. 

I'm going to try to withhold further judgment until I see the entire collection. Not sure what I'll like, or not like, until then. It's frustrating not being able to see the pieces ahead of time. I need a couple of days to think about what pieces will fit with my displays.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I got so excited when I started reading, thank you for the info, but then I saw no throwbacks







and another police officer one. The alligator and lady with a baby are intriguing. I hate the size and price issue. I hope we get pictures soon. Does the lady with the baby look like Scary Poppins or the orig 2008 piece? Also the Alligator any details you remember?


----------



## grim gravely

I do remember seeing a doctor type piece as well. I think that one was also online. There is also a piece with two boney bunches and a pumpkin at the top of the scene. That was also online only and I forgot the title of that one. 
There are three Halloween themed woodwick candles coming out. There is a orange candle and a white candle with a wrap around scene similar to the mostly treats candle. The third woodwick is a trio layer candle in candy corn colors. Candy corn was one of the scents but I don't remember the others.


----------



## grim gravely

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I got so excited when I started reading, thank you for the info, but then I saw no throwbacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another police officer one. The alligator and lady with a baby are intriguing. I hate the size and price issue. I hope we get pictures soon. Does the lady with the baby look like Scary Poppins or the orig 2008 piece? Also the Alligator any details you remember?


The lady with the baby does not look like scary Poppins and it's not Victorian looking. The alligator piece has the alligator coming out of the toilet and the boney bunch is trying to run away. 
The new system is now tracking how many times a coupon is being used. They were not sure if a expired coupon will be accepted even though they have the grace period. The system is really strict now.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I don't like having to make up my mind so quickly on which piece I want or don't want because there are limited stock or whatever. I like to look each piece over and ponder over them. Why YC wants to make things so difficult for their customers is beyond me.


----------



## DarkSecret

Thanks so much for the information Grim Gravely! At least we have some info and I can't wait to see the pieces, some sound pretty awesome. I probably won't be spending as much as I did last year either. Especially if the pieces are extremely large. Does anyone know when YC is doing their live show which will show us what they have to offer this year?


----------



## witchyone

DarkSecret said:


> Thanks so much for the information Grim Gravely! At least we have some info and I can't wait to see the pieces, some sound pretty awesome. I probably won't be spending as much as I did last year either. Especially if the pieces are extremely large. Does anyone know when YC is doing their live show which will show us what they have to offer this year?


It's on Friday, but I can't seem to find the time listed anywhere.


----------



## witchyone

Thanks for the info, Grim! Nothing is sounding all that appealing at the moment. Hopefully the Facebook Live event will turn things around a bit.


----------



## witchyone

A few more Boneys on YC's Halloween page: http://www.yankeecandle.com/halloween


----------



## boobird

Really appreciate the info - don't see anything that appeals to me. Spending my money at "Gone but not Forgotten", a crafts and curiosities show in a cemetery in Philly this Saturday instead.

Here is the link, if anyone else is interested! https://thelaurelhillcemetery.org/events/crafts-and-curiosities

To those that go to the party, hope you all get what you want


----------



## wickedwillingwench

love the pics, thanks witchyone! Intrigued by the chef, maybe sherlock bones. Definitely not the 'rack 'em up'...and probly not the honeymoon couple.


----------



## DarkSecret

witchyone said:


> It's on Friday, but I can't seem to find the time listed anywhere.


Thank you witchyone! You have cheered me up and I needed it!


----------



## DarkSecret

DarkSecret said:


> Thank you witchyone! You have cheered me up and I needed it!


Guess I'd better clarify! I appreciate the photos, I like the chef holding the covered dish with a skeleton head! I am off on Friday, so I can hopefully catch the YC Facebook reveal. Can't get facebook at work, gee I wonder why!


----------



## witchyone

I was excited to find it this morning, I don't know why I didn't think of checking their site sooner! I'll likely be at work during the live stream so I'll probably watch it at night.


----------



## grim gravely

The boney I thought was a doctor is actually the chef. Just wanted to clarify. It's hard to remember all the details when there are so many.


----------



## Countess Dracula

Thank you Grim for the information. I would have to see the pix to see what truly grabs me but I am excited about the Sophia stuff. I love the black cat line from a few years back and the Sophia line which carried that forward the past couple of years. I will probably get all of those. I have a feeling I might buy only one or two boneys this year if that  I actually loved the cookie jar from last year. I leave it out year round but I am so far not loving the cauldron candy dish skull they will be offering this year. Have to see that in person but probably will pass. I've already started spending my money elsewhere; bought several items from Cracker Barrel this past weekend and will be returning this weekend to get one more item. I don't mind Yankee Candle doing their Halloween party later in the month I just wish they would stop with these huge Boneys, etc. This is one case where bigger ( and obviously more expensive ) is not better.


----------



## Nstope

It sounds like there are a lot of new pieces this year, and a lot of them are online exclusives! Is the Ms. Emerald Rack arm Up Tart burned a part of the clue theme as well? (Mrs. Green, Bullard Room?) I am wondering if we will have a piece for each clue character.


----------



## Nstope

Also thanks Grim for the info! Can't wait until Friday!


----------



## grim gravely

I might be able to snag a catalog tonight so I may have more detailed information.


----------



## Mourning Glory

DarkSecret said:


> I am off on Friday, so I can hopefully catch the YC Facebook reveal. Can't get facebook at work, gee I wonder why!


I'm glad you mentioned that. The whole time I was bummed that I couldn't watch because I was in the mindset that I always work Fridays. But I actually have Friday off too!


----------



## DarkSecret

Mourning Glory said:


> I'm glad you mentioned that. The whole time I was bummed that I couldn't watch because I was in the mindset that I always work Fridays. But I actually have Friday off too!


I don't get many Fridays off, so I am really glad about this one, I'm starting to get a little bit excited about the whole thing. Not liking the larger pieces, but I will probably buy one or two of the smaller boneys. I would just like to see them, here's hoping Grim can get ahold of a catalog!


----------



## Mourning Glory

DarkSecret said:


> I don't get many Fridays off, so I am really glad about this one, I'm starting to get a little bit excited about the whole thing. Not liking the larger pieces, but I will probably buy one or two of the smaller boneys. I would just like to see them, here's hoping Grim can get ahold of a catalog!


So far my only must haves until i see them all are the maid and the professor. I'm on the fence with Sherlock. I was kind of put off by that big door or whatever that is next to him and was waiting for either a better picture or just to see it in person. But now the name Boney Holmes. I don't know. Even Sherlock Bones would have been a step up.

And Grim, I cannot thank you enough for the information. You're my hero!


----------



## RavenLily

Is it just me, or are there others that aren't big Clue fans? I really thought for their 10th anniversary YC would've come up with something more imaginative than that. Then again, I guess from a marketing perspective YC feels it will compel people to buy the entire Clue collection, rather than just individual pieces. I will buy the maid and the chef as they will work with my club/restaurant display with pieces from previous years. It would've been nice if the chef had a pot with boney parts he was cooking up. I also don't love the fact that YC insists on putting lettering on the pieces- it detracts from the piece in my opinion. I guess to get pieces I really love, I'll have to go the eBay route, but not until after Halloween as it seems everyone pumps the pricing up right about now.


----------



## grim gravely

RavenLily said:


> Is it just me, or are there others that aren't big Clue fans? I really thought for their 10th anniversary YC would've come up with something more imaginative than that. Then again, I guess from a marketing perspective YC feels it will compel people to buy the entire Clue collection, rather than just individual pieces. I will buy the maid and the chef as they will work with my club/restaurant display with pieces from previous years. It would've been nice if the chef had a pot with boney parts he was cooking up. I also don't love the fact that YC insists on putting lettering on the pieces- it detracts from the piece in my opinion. I guess to get pieces I really love, I'll have to go the eBay route, but not until after Halloween as it seems everyone pumps the pricing up right about now.


We were talking about this yesterday. For the 10th anniversary, these aren't really that impressive. The lineup piece is massive and from what I saw, the boneys on that piece are full scale. Many of the better piece are online exclusive. there is a little jack o lantern collection that will be online only, including a jack o lantern on a silver pillar. The Halloween collections that will be in stores don't have as many pieces as previous years. Unless there is a shipment this week, some of the pieces are very limited. I'm not sure how Yankee expects to have a two day event when many of the popular pieces will fly off the shelves the first hour.


----------



## Mm87

Grim thank you so much for the info!
Does anyone think that the online exclusives will be available at the flagship stores like in previous years?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisdougsforu

Thanks Grim.

I'm really bummed to hear that there is no jack-o-lantern tart warmer, as was seen in those earlier promo pics. Is there a chance it could be on-line exclusive?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Andddd I'm tapping out. None of those sound appealing to me, but now I have more justification for purchasing the older pieces I adore. Lol Aunt Hilda, here I come!


----------



## Boneybunch15

The chef is cute, but I really don't like the honeymooners and the woman at the pool table is just not Boney...if you know what I mean. Not really impressed with much of what I have seen. I am not going to buy the large, expensive pieces. I don't have room for them and just feel they are not worth the money.

What is the white thing on the left side of the male honeymooner?


----------



## amuck amuck

Boneybunch15 said:


> The chef is cute, but I really don't like the honeymooners and the woman at the pool table is just not Boney...if you know what I mean. Not really impressed with much of what I have seen. I am not going to buy the large, expensive pieces. I don't have room for them and just feel they are not worth the money.
> 
> What is the white thing on the left side of the male honeymooner?


Is it his shirt sleeve? Is he holding a pipe? The more I look at them the more they just look cheap. May just skip it all this year.


----------



## RavenLily

Boneybunch15 said:


> What is the white thing on the left side of the male honeymooner?


It looks like it could be either his arm with his hand holding a pipe, or maybe it's her bridal veil? Then again, the paint jobs are so poor on these pieces it could be anything, even an alligator, ha!


----------



## RavenLily

amuck amuck said:


> Is it his shirt sleeve? Is he holding a pipe? The more I look at them the more they just look cheap. May just skip it all this year.


Ooops, looks like you took the words out of my mouth, or at least, my slow typing fingers LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench

it's hard to believe but the quality seems to be even WORSE this year than before.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Thank you, Grim Gravely, and witchyone, for all of the info, today. I am happy, that YC, is bringing the ghosts back, this year. I missed out on them, last year, then purchased, the small one, on eBay. I didn't want to do that, with the large one. I am so glad, I waited. I am not overly excited, about the Boney Bunch pieces, so far. The chef looks interesting, and I still want a better look, at the lady, with the cake. I also would like to see, the remaining raven pieces, as I have not liked any, seen so far. I have waited, to start Halloween shopping, until YC's premier. Yikes, the pickings, are looking, pretty slim. And, in sentiment, with several, of you, the quality, of the Boneys, looks TERRIBLE.


----------



## grim gravely

thisdougsforu said:


> Thanks Grim.
> 
> I'm really bummed to hear that there is no jack-o-lantern tart warmer, as was seen in those earlier promo pics. Is there a chance it could be on-line exclusive?


I was looking for it and only saw a black pumpkin in one of those circle gift sets Yankee likes to do. There was also a lamp in the ealier pictures that I didn't see either. There is diamond like pattern candle holder collection that is coming out in black, is believe it was black. It's similar to the purple lotus collection. I believe that is online exclusive as well.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I do not have any Boney Bunch, but I do try to get to the yearly Halloween big event to pick up the newest witches' brew candles, jar shades, tart warmers, and the haunted tea light burners. I so wanted the Raven luminaries last year, but they were only available online which I wasn't interested in pursuing. I like to see things in person; I want to see the workmanship before buying. Plus, no shipping cost.  Any idea what the tart warmer will be this year? I love the 2015 cauldron and the 2016 white pumpkin with bats. I'm hoping for something witchy themed this year.


----------



## grim gravely

wickedwillingwench said:


> it's hard to believe but the quality seems to be even WORSE this year than before.


I didn't want to say it but many of the boney bunches faces look more like the face on "skull cracker" and less like the earlier pieces. I don't think we will ever see those prototype pieces added to the collection as Yankee seems to be going in a different direction with the collection.


----------



## grim gravely

Bobbiejo said:


> I do not have any Boney Bunch, but I do try to get to the yearly Halloween big event to pick up the newest witches' brew candles, jar shades, tart warmers, and the haunted tea light burners. I so wanted the Raven luminaries last year, but they were only available online which I wasn't interested in pursuing. I like to see things in person; I want to see the workmanship before buying. Plus, no shipping cost.  Any idea what the tart warmer will be this year? I love the 2015 cauldron and the 2016 white pumpkin with bats. I'm hoping for something witchy themed this year.


There is a raven tart warmer...again online exclusive.


----------



## Bobbiejo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/122638...7290-0%26rvr_id%3D1290766774272&ul_noapp=true

You can find the 2017 YC items on eBay already. Crazy!


----------



## Kitty

YC Boo Boy









http://www.homeschooloasis.com/storehs_obituary_of_pillsbury.htm


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

grim gravely said:


> wickedwillingwench said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's hard to believe but the quality seems to be even WORSE this year than before.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to say it but many of the boney bunches faces look more like the face on "skull cracker" and less like the earlier pieces. I don't think we will ever see those prototype pieces added to the collection as Yankee seems to be going in a different direction with the collection.
Click to expand...

I noticed the cartoonish style in the first photo we saw. I am not a fan of the direction at all. I really wish at this point it would just tank and then Yankee would sell the rights to someone that would breathe life back into it.


----------



## Lucy08

RavenLily said:


> Is it just me, or are there others that aren't big Clue fans? I really thought for their 10th anniversary YC would've come up with something more imaginative than that. Then again, I guess from a marketing perspective YC feels it will compel people to buy the entire Clue collection, rather than just individual pieces. I will buy the maid and the chef as they will work with my club/restaurant display with pieces from previous years. It would've been nice if the chef had a pot with boney parts he was cooking up. I also don't love the fact that YC insists on putting lettering on the pieces- it detracts from the piece in my opinion. I guess to get pieces I really love, I'll have to go the eBay route, but not until after Halloween as it seems everyone pumps the pricing up right about now.


It's not just you! I don't love the theme. I'd like to see the alligator one, but otherwise I won't be bothering.


----------



## Barbie K

Looks like Yankee Candle may find most of these on the sale page like they did this past year. I remember seeing at least 4 - 5 boneys on clearance.
Instead of showing their fans what is to come and creating excitement and letting people decide how many they want all they do is create disappointment


I am interested in seeing the police car and of course, curious about the alligator. More excited about seeing what other non boney stuff they have.


----------



## Nstope

Someone posted on BBL Facebook that there are 17 new pieces, 9 in store, 8 online exclusives and $760 is the cost for all 17.


----------



## grim gravely

I think the chef and the maid are going to be the two popular pieces this year. The police car might sell fast because it lights up.


----------



## halloweenology

Thanks grim gravely for the descriptions! Good Luck with getting your hands on a catalog. We are all casting spells for you. Yes, I'm liking the idea of the maid and chef to go with the bartender and butler. It may also go with the couple at the table. Wow 9 instore and 8 online exclusives? They do want to make us order online. Here goes more problems with broken boneys and poor paint jobs that we could speculate in the store. (Sad to say but I had trouble with the pet cemetery, and finally got a good one after several tries) I have noticed they have been a little more generous with there coupons before they were bought by (J somethin) Here is to hoping we get some coupons or else I will just wait. In the end they are just candle holders and aren't worth 49.99 and 59.99 without a generous coupon.


----------



## grim gravely

halloweenology said:


> Thanks grim gravely for the descriptions! Good Luck with getting your hands on a catalog. We are all casting spells for you. Yes, I'm liking the idea of the maid and chef to go with the bartender and butler. It may also go with the couple at the table. Wow 9 instore and 8 online exclusives? They do want to make us order online. Here goes more problems with broken boneys and poor paint jobs that we could speculate in the store. (Sad to say but I had trouble with the pet cemetery, and finally got a good one after several tries) I have noticed they have been a little more generous with there coupons before they were bought by (J somethin) Here is to hoping we get some coupons or else I will just wait. In the end they are just candle holders and aren't worth 49.99 and 59.99 without a generous coupon.


Maybe get your must have pieces this weekend and wait for a coupon for the others. The maid and the chef aren't as expensive as the others. 
Everyone thought scary poppins was going to sell out last year and she made it to both the winter and summer SAS sales, eventually going down to 75% off. Many of the bigger, more expensive pieces were still available for 75% off.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

grim gravely said:


> Maybe get your must have pieces this weekend and wait for a coupon for the others. The maid and the chef aren't as expensive as the others.
> Everyone thought scary poppins was going to sell out last year and she made it to both the winter and summer SAS sales, eventually going down to 75% off. Many of the bigger, more expensive pieces were still available for 75% off.


Which was kind of awesome... I bought Scary Poppins at 75% off...


----------



## Boneys80

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155650689810995&substory_index=0&id=39925915994


----------



## Lucy08

Boneys80 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155650689810995&substory_index=0&id=39925915994


Thanks! It's cute, but I really don't need another car!


----------



## witchyone

Like several others, I'm not feeling what we've seen so far. I miss the feel and themes of the older pieces. I loved the Aunt Hilda, Grim Reaper, the witch, the gothic couple, Frank and his bride. I think 2014 was the last year that I enjoyed almost every single piece. I think this year will be spent cleaning out my collection rather than adding much to it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneys80 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155650689810995&substory_index=0&id=39925915994


thanks, boneys. That's cute but I dunno about another huge piece. But i feel i WILL buy it. I like the 1960's 'Mayberry' feel to it.


----------



## thisdougsforu

Hopefully a catalog leaks soon. It would be great to start seeing prices for everything Halloween related, as well as what's going to be online only or not.


----------



## Nstope

If you guys have an Instagram account, someone on Instagram posted pictures of new non Boney Halloween items that Grimm was talking about. Steampunk pieces, another hurricane, raven mirrors, and skulls. Just search yankeecandle and they will come up in the posts.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Nstope said:


> If you guys have an Instagram account, someone on Instagram posted pictures of new non Boney Halloween items that Grimm was talking about. Steampunk pieces, another hurricane, raven mirrors, and skulls. Just search yankeecandle and they will come up in the posts.


arrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhh...why can't i find them??? i am so instagram lost....


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Nstope said:


> If you guys have an Instagram account, someone on Instagram posted pictures of new non Boney Halloween items that Grimm was talking about. Steampunk pieces, another hurricane, raven mirrors, and skulls. Just search yankeecandle and they will come up in the posts.


arrrrrrrrrghhhhhhhh...why can't i find them??? i am so instagram lost....


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here's the instagram pictures.


----------



## Mourning Glory

And some more . . .


----------



## Mourning Glory

My favorites are the ravens with the mirrors, the raven with the pumpkin, and the pumpkin on the pedestal. And it looks like the candles do go in the pillars in the gate.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mourning Glory said:


> Here's the instagram pictures.


thank you for posting. I'm gonna have to get this guy.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

hmmmmm...i wonder how big the orange all hallow's eve plate is...i would love to put it in a shadow box and hang it.


----------



## thisdougsforu

wickedwillingwench said:


> hmmmmm...i wonder how big the orange all hallow's eve plate is...i would love to put it in a shadow box and hang it.


I'm pretty sure it's just a candle tray, so it's most likely the same as all the others they've done previously, i.e. very small. Looks awesome though.

I just messaged sarah_arden on IG to see what the scoop is on a few things, particularly the black jack-o-lantern tart warmer. She says they are supposed to be on-line only, but that they will be in the US as well as Europe. 

She also said to get online around midnight when stuff starts going up....but isn't Yankee trying to avoid that this year by offering up things online at 10am regardless?


----------



## grim gravely

Ok, here are some clarifications from my first post and updates.
The boney suspects $129.99
Boney Holmes $29.99
Scare Squad (Bonsey in cop car) $34.99
Boney on board (pregnant boney) $24.99 online
Bye Mr. Bones $19.99
Professor library $39.99 online
Honeymooners $39.99
Death by chocolate cake (maid boney) $19.99
Head Chef $24.99
Rack'em up $49.99 online
Thirst Aid $24.99 online
A little party never killed nobody $64.99
Last Tango $24.99
Nine Lives (crazy cat lady) $29.99
Crocs revenge (boney cat with croc coming out of toilet) $29.99 online
Hotel pet service $34.99 online
Express checkout $54.99


----------



## grim gravely

thisdougsforu said:


> wickedwillingwench said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm...i wonder how big the orange all hallow's eve plate is...i would love to put it in a shadow box and hang it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's just a candle tray, so it's most likely the same as all the others they've done previously, i.e. very small. Looks awesome though.
> 
> I just messaged sarah_arden on IG to see what the scoop is on a few things, particularly the black jack-o-lantern tart warmer. She says they are supposed to be on-line only, but that they will be in the US as well as Europe.
> 
> She also said to get online around midnight when stuff starts going up....but isn't Yankee trying to avoid that this year by offering up things online at 10am regardless?
Click to expand...

Doug, I don't see the black pumpkin you want, just this one.


----------



## witchyone

grim gravely said:


> Ok, here are some clarifications from my first post and updates.
> The boney suspects $129.99
> Boney Holmes $29.99
> Scare Squad (Boney in cop car) $34.99
> Boney on board (pregnant boney) $24.99 online
> Bye Mr. Bones $19.99
> Professor library $39.99 online
> Honeymooners $39.99
> Death by chocolate cake (maid boney) $19.99
> Head Chef $24.99
> Rack'em up $49.99 online
> Thirst Aid $24.99 online
> A little party never killed nobody $64.99
> Last Tango $24.99
> Nine Lives (crazy cat lady) $29.99
> Crocs revenge (boney cat with croc coming out of toilet) $29.99 online
> Hotel pet service $34.99 online
> Express checkout $54.99


Thanks, Grim! It's great to get a price list.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Wow, the prices are outrageous again this year. Well, I won't be getting too many on Saturday.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> Wow, the prices are outrageous again this year. Well, I won't be getting too many on Saturday.


yes, they are. And they will continue to stay that high until people complain and stop buying.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

what the HELL are they thinking with the suspects??? $130 for a bb piece?? that's a re-hash of the previous pieces they couldn't sell...OMG>..that's why it's that odd collection and so limited...it's the crap in the storeroom they couldn't sell. 

i am very close to being totally done with BB and YC.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i can't imagine adoring a pregnant boney....and i don't see Boney Holmes in the list but I'm sure it's $30. Nope, I'm about to make MY 'express checkout' from collecting the BB

**nm...i see boney now**


----------



## thisdougsforu

grim gravely said:


> Doug, I don't see the black pumpkin you want, just this one.


Thanks grim, perhaps the actual tart warmer in UK only. I know it's at the very least UK only as a friend on IG just got theirs yesterday.

However, that 19.99 set you posted is pretty cool and may have to suffice. Is that online only? Thanks for taking these questions.

It looks like I can't be at the actual store opening on Saturday but I will be there within an hour or two. I'm bummed I'll miss out on some things (not a Boney Bunch person though, so that doesn't matter to me).


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks so much for the price list. That helps grim gravely!

Hoping, hoping those of us who aren't on Facebook will be able to view the sneak peek too on Friday. I was able to view it last year. Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## grandma lise

Are the pictures of the Boney Bunch no longer available to view on the YC site? I saw some today on the the YC Facebook page and on BoneyBunchLove, but not as many as you all described seeing.


----------



## Boney bandit 2017

Here you go....


----------



## Boney bandit 2017

The rest of your boney bunches


----------



## halloweenology

The boney bandit stricks again! Thank you! Alot of big bulky pieces. Luckily the ones I like are on the cheaper end. Chef and Maid.


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/posts/1454809331264141


----------



## BellaLaGhosty

Loving the Express Checkout


----------



## RavenLily

wickedwillingwench said:


> what the HELL are they thinking with the suspects??? $130 for a bb piece?? that's a re-hash of the previous pieces they couldn't sell...OMG>..that's why it's that odd collection and so limited...it's the crap in the storeroom they couldn't sell.
> 
> i am very close to being totally done with BB and YC.


OMG, I feel the same exact way after seeing the Suspects price!! If Yankee wants to charge that kind of money, they should have used the MOST popular pieces, not the LEAST for their lineup. Well, on the bright side they're making it very easy to stay in my budget without being tempted to go overboard. The only pieces I find appealing are The Maid, The Chef and The Police Car. Maybe the cat & croc, but I'd have to see it first before I flush more money down the toilet. What a crappy way to commemorate the 10th anniversary of what used to be a very special line of pieces... BOO to you, YC!!


----------



## halloweenology

The Maid
Head Chef
Thirst Aid (if you look close it has a metal spider web drink cart. Omg)
Wait for Miss Emerald for that 75% off sale.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

OMG, the Boney Bandit, strikes again, LOL!  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

RavenLily said:


> . Maybe the cat & croc, but I'd have to see it first before I flush more money down the toilet. What a crappy way to commemorate the 10th anniversary of what used to be a very special line of pieces... BOO to you, YC!!


bwahahahahaha....very punny!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

big fat no on the pregnant boney, bye mr bones and so many more. The cat lady is exactly like last year but not as cute. 

i believe i'm going to be able to stay in MY budget as well.

Thanks ever so much, BB!!!


----------



## RavenLily

If you ask me, Boney On Board looks like Drop Dead Gorgeous who forgot to take her morning after pill after that night of boozing it up!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i also don't like that every thing is on a 'platform now'. the old boneys stood on their own feet.


----------



## Lucy08

Hard pass for me. Don't like a single piece. Between the platforms, the lettering, and the cartoon faces.... just no. Going to whittle down what I have, only save what I love, and move on!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I think it is just going to be the chef for me. Maybe the lady with the cake. Could someone please explain the reference, to a crocodile,coming out of the toilet???


----------



## grim gravely

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I think it is just going to be the chef for me. Maybe the lady with the cake. Could someone please explain the reference, to a crocodile,coming out of the toilet???


I have no clue. The only reference I could think of was "crocs" the shoes??? That would be random and not really current.


----------



## Lucy08

grim gravely said:


> I have no clue. The only reference I could think of was "crocs" the shoes??? That would be random and not really current.


Wasn't there a thing with people releasing pet alligators (babies) in the the sewers of NY? An urban legend kind of thing.


----------



## HollyJollyJackolantern

I don't love anything this year  
It's a bit disappointing, but means more money for Target and BBW Halloween.
I do like the croc though, and will try to get it.


----------



## grim gravely

Lucy08 said:


> Wasn't there a thing with people releasing pet alligators (babies) in the the sewers of NY? An urban legend kind of thing.


That makes more sense.


----------



## DarkSecret

Bandit! Thought you might be out there in the shadows just waiting to spring some photos on us! Knew we could count on you! Thank you Bandit! Grim Gravely thank you for the prices and for letting us know what is only available online. Now I can start forming a game plan. I'd say my must haves are the Chef, Maid and maybe the crocodile. Can't figure out why the cat is in this one? Wouldn't it have been nice if YC could have simply sent out a catalog to all of us loyal customers? By the time I get the catalog, half of the stuff will be sold out. Some things never change.


----------



## grim gravely

DarkSecret said:


> Bandit! Thought you might be out there in the shadows just waiting to spring some photos on us! Knew we could count on you! Thank you Bandit! Grim Gravely thank you for the prices and for letting us know what is only available online. Now I can start forming a game plan. I'd say my must haves are the Chef, Maid and maybe the crocodile. Can't figure out why the cat is in this one? Wouldn't it have been nice if YC could have simply sent out a catalog to all of us loyal customers? By the time I get the catalog, half of the stuff will be sold out. Some things never change.


The chef and the maid are my top two as well. I will need to run for those first thing. I think I can wait for the more expensive pieces to go on sale with a coupon. I do want the Steampunk stuff and my goal is to get the items I think will sell out early.


----------



## DarkSecret

halloweenology said:


> The Maid
> Head Chef
> Thirst Aid (if you look close it has a metal spider web drink cart. Omg)
> Wait for Miss Emerald for that 75% off sale.


Halloweenology you have great eyesight! I can see it is a cart on that Thirst Aid piece, but I can't make out anything else. If it is as you say, I might have to pick this one up. Maybe I'll get a better look on Friday's reveal.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I am with yall. Head chef and the maid are my definite. 
I like the professor in the library, but don't know if I will buy it. 
I really don't like the alligator one.
Boney on board is not really speaking to me, neither is Bye Mr. Bones. What, did she kill her husband and now she is running around with him in the suitcase while carrying her baby? Kinda creepy and not in a Boney kind of way. LOL
Hotel pet service really doesn't to it for me.
Love Express Checkout, but I am not paying that price.
I like Thirst Aid....can anyone make out what the drink glasses are made of?


----------



## DarkSecret

grim gravely said:


> The chef and the maid are my top two as well. I will need to run for those first thing. I think I can wait for the more expensive pieces to go on sale with a coupon. I do want the Steampunk stuff and my goal is to get the items I think will sell out early.


I think you are dead-on right Grim. I am going for those pieces first. I also like the steam punk crows, not the skulls though, those creep me out. If I remember correctly aren't the steam punk items online only? Those always go quickly.


----------



## Kitty

https://www.facebook.com/Yankeecandle/

Sweet Seduction✨ A concoction of vanilla cream, luscious caramel, even a dash of rum.
This new, limited edition fragrance will be available in-stores on August 26th.

Giveaway ends 8/25 at 12:00 PM ET


----------



## grim gravely

DarkSecret said:


> I think you are dead-on right Grim. I am going for those pieces first. I also like the steam punk crows, not the skulls though, those creep me out. If I remember correctly aren't the steam punk items online only? Those always go quickly.


No, only the raven mirror and tart warmer are online only,


----------



## thisdougsforu

Anyone have any guesses as to what all will set out first, Boney or otherwise?


----------



## grim gravely

thisdougsforu said:


> Anyone have any guesses as to what all will set out first, Boney or otherwise?


I bet the steampunk stuff with sell out first, especially the little raven with the pumpkin.


----------



## maxthedog

After collecting for the last 7+ years I think I'm about done.. not terribly impressed..i like the maid..and I'll probably get Emerald but only because I play pool competitively and it would look cool in our pool room. Otherwise without a coupon and the insane prices with cartoon faces and platforms I'm passing. They are just so far from what they were 10 and even a few years ago.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Can anyone read the item numbers for the Chef and the Thirst Aid?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Yup it's official

There isn't a single boney I want from this line. =/ it's the end of an era for sure.


----------



## grim gravely

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> Yup it's official
> 
> There isn't a single boney I want from this line. =/ it's the end of an era for sure.


Sadly, your pretty much right. Only a few interest me this year and I can do without them.


----------



## gloomycatt

just think... eBay will be full of all these pieces that no one wants. joke's on them this year


----------



## gloomycatt

I'm interested in 4 bonies, and definitely the raven/pumpkin steam punk piece. and I thought there was a new witches hand this year as well. between those pieces and candles, I'm sure I'll stay in budget. I have a bogo free candle coupon, any size, starts 8/26. so while I'm surprised at this year's collection, I'm also somewhat relieved. good luck to everyone ordering online! I'll be up all night friday trying


----------



## grandma lise

I'm still processing this year's collection. So very thankful the catalog leaked tonight. My life doesn't revolve around YC and tonight is the only free time I had available to make my list. 

Need to see better images but so far have a list of six "maybes": Boney Holmes, Scare Squad, Professor Boney in the Library, Death by Chocolate, Hotel Pet Service, and Express Checkout. But I have to say, I'm also put off by ALL the pieces on platforms. The quotes aren't particularly clever though the font used is better this year. 

Disappointed that the green is being used again and more prominately. And I loath the pink (crocodile) and purple (Thirst Aid) - (hoping the purple is a lighting effect, not a new color).

The prices are too much. Who can afford $760 for the entire collection?

Hoping I'll feel more excited about this year's collection by Saturday. Am excited, kind of, but not really. Maybe I'm just tired and need sleep... Might stay up Friday night. That was fun last year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Boneybunch15 said:


> Can anyone read the item numbers for the Chef and the Thirst Aid?


Head chef 1564763
Thirst aid- 1564757

I got this from Boney Bunch Love on FB...you can double check them there.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Someone on Facebook is joking that the Bye Mr. Bones is the wife who is leaving him because Boney on Board is Mr. Bone's mistress.


----------



## witchyone

Thanks, Boney Bandit! Based on these pictures, I'm likely not buying anything. I feel a little pull toward Boney on Board only because I had a shirt like that when I was pregnant with my little guy but I'm doubting that I'll actually buy it.

How is this collection a celebration of their anniversary? It's very disappointing.


----------



## Kitty

Boney Suspects look like leftover pieces that did not sell then YC added numbers with a platform.
$129.99, that is the real crime.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Kitty said:


> Boney Suspects look like leftover pieces that did not sell then YC added numbers with a platform.
> $149, that is the real crime.


i thought that, too, but they actually had that piece of crap MADE...because all the figures have a porcelain 'number' plaque in their hands. 

i told dh last night that my boney days are numbered


----------



## Boneys80

Part 1
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1455382384540169&id=346309492114136
Part 2
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1455385931206481&id=346309492114136


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneys80, thank you so very much, for the pictures! Could you please tell me, if the ghosts, are online only again, this year? I can't tell. Thank you.


----------



## amuck amuck

Maybe this is the year they really want to be the last of the boneys. I think all of them this year look really poorly made. When they do not sell they can justify themselves by saying look nobody is really interested anymore. I can not believe no one at YC does not pay attention to what we really want. Who is designing these things? Probably people that could care less about Halloween except as an excuse to drink, which clearly showed in some previous years. I keep saying I am not buying any, not going to the party but it has become such a tradition to go and meet up with the same people that have gone for years. I may go and look at the maid maybe get her. The animal hotel seems to be the only way to get the cat and dog in something that appeals to me a little but can not pay that price. So sad that something that was so exciting to us for years has turned to such a disappointment. I have started getting out and setting up my old pieces and since I only bought what I really wanted, they still make me happy.


----------



## thisdougsforu

Thank you so much for leaking the full catalog! 

So...it's looking like there is hardly anything I actually want in store. Almost everything cool, save for the candles themselves, are online exclusives.

I know people say to get online at midnight eastern as all the pieces go online, but this year Yankee is saying they are all available at 10am. Do they always just say that, but the pieces go up at midnight regardless?


----------



## Boneys80

Ghosts are online and catalog exclusive only.. or anything that shows a YC next to it is.
They're currently working on 2018 boneys.
Should be 10 am est Sat live online but I'll check to see if that changes


----------



## DarkSecret

Boo hoo! I have to wait til I get home. Can't get facebook at work. Thank you for posting Boneys 80! Come on 4pm.!


----------



## DarkSecret

Okay went on my phone, and I am using a magnifying glass, so happy I can at least see it!


----------



## RavenLily

Can someone who has access to the actual catalog confirm the item #'s for the Cauldron Candy Dish? I tried to look at it with a magnifying glass on my laptop, but it's very pixelated- It looks like #1566251- Is that correct? Also the Thirst Aid piece item # is iffy to me too- Please help a ghoul out- Thanks!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Boneys80 said:


> Ghosts are online and catalog exclusive only.. or anything that shows a YC next to it is.
> They're currently working on 2018 boneys.
> Should be 10 am est Sat live online but I'll check to see if that changes


If they are currently working on the 2018 line, we should make it known tomorrow during facebook live that we want our old boneys back. Not that they would listen.


----------



## grandma lise

Really like the cemetery gate with the raven and the 5 tea light holders. Great for scene building. The steampunk pieces are quite nice too. 

Good to see the entire catalog now. Thank you BoneyBunchLove.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory I think the problem is that the new team of artists don't understand how much we like to build scenes, nor the charm of the 2008 and 2009 pieces. The pieces that are out of scale are really frustrating. Wish YC would give them the opportunity to experience the entire collection.


----------



## Boneys80

Additional info:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1455505667861174&id=346309492114136


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Mourning Glory I think the problem is that the new team of artists don't understand how much we like to build scenes, nor the charm of the 2008 and 2009 pieces. The pieces that are out of scale are really frustrating. Wish YC would give them the opportunity to experience the entire collection.


It's for that reason that I spent so much of my Halloween budget at Joann this year. I bought a big Jacko lantern and a lot of miniatures to build a scene inside of it. It was a lot of fun! I think you are right about YC being out of touch.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Sorry duplicate post


----------



## grandma lise

I'm still trying to figure out if and how this year's collection fits with previous years. Not sure. Really don't like the green, pink, and purple. Also a few of the pieces look anemic again. I don't like the off white skin tone. The gray glaze is okay. Part of the charm of the BB is the black, orange, and cream/tan glaze. Also struggling with all the jack-o-lantern faces with sharp teeth. I'm a more traditional girl and prefer happier faces. Those have been gone in recent years too.

Definitely want the Raven Night Gate Multi-Tea Light Candle Holder, but that's it for now.


----------



## grandma lise

Forgot to ask... Mourning Glory have you uploaded a picture of your display on one of the threads here? I'd love to see it. Joann's has had some really great miniature Halloween pieces for building displays in recent years. So tempting!


----------



## Boneybunch15

RavenLily said:


> Can someone who has access to the actual catalog confirm the item #'s for the Cauldron Candy Dish? I tried to look at it with a magnifying glass on my laptop, but it's very pixelated- It looks like #1566251- Is that correct? Also the Thirst Aid piece item # is iffy to me too- Please help a ghoul out- Thanks!


Did you ever get the item number? I would like it too.


----------



## RavenLily

Boneybunch15 said:


> Did you ever get the item number? I would like it too.


Not yet, BB15- Let's keep our fingers crossed that someone will see this and dish out the number!


----------



## grim gravely

candy dish 1566251


----------



## RavenLily

grim gravely said:


> candy dish 1566251


Thank you Grim! Could you please let me know about Thirst Aid? I've seen two different #'s that have been offered for it, but not sure about either (#1565783 or #1564757) Thanks again to you or anyone else who might know!


----------



## Spookywolf

Hi everyone. Checking back in and glad to see pics and prices of everything. Thanks so much Grim and Boney Bandit! Welp, after looking at everything, I'm not seeing much I'm interested in, which is good for my wallet I guess.  I do like the Death By Chocolate piece. That would look cute in the kitchen and could be left out all year. I also like the Thirst Aid - the detail on the Boney and the cart are really nice, and the Boneys in the library, but that's $40 and looks oversized. Having so much online makes it easier for me to just skip. The quality has deteriorated so much that it's really a gamble on what you'll get. Everything just seems to get bigger and more expensive, and I'm out of room. I think part of the reason they won't make smaller pieces is because they'd have to charge less. Sad, because if I could have done this collection in mini size, I'd probably still be collecting. The only other thing that jumped out at me right away was the pic someone posted of the steampunk skull wearing the great shades. That looked really cool. Maybe I'll change my mind on the rest once I see everything in the store (at least the ones they do have there), but I think most of my purchases will be candles this year.


----------



## gloomycatt

RavenLily said:


> Thank you Grim! Could you please let me know about Thirst Aid? I've seen two different #'s that have been offered for it, but not sure about either (#1565783 or #1564757) Thanks again to you or anyone else who might know!


it looks like 1565783... kinda pixel-y but I'm pretty sure


----------



## grim gravely

Thirst-Aid is 1565783


----------



## Bobbiejo

Anyone dressing up in costume for Yankee's weekend preview event? I look forward to this every year. Whether I walk out of the store with a few witches' candles or bags full of goodies, it's all good! This is merely an event to mark the upcoming autumn Halloween season. Yippee! This is the time of year we love people. Be happy and enjoy the thrill of the haunt! I mean thrill of the hunt......


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Hi everyone. Checking back in and glad to see pics and prices of everything. Thanks so much Grim and Boney Bandit! Welp, after looking at everything, I'm not seeing much I'm interested in, which is good for my wallet I guess.  I do like the Death By Chocolate piece. That would look cute in the kitchen and could be left out all year. I also like the Thirst Aid - the detail on the Boney and the cart are really nice, and the Boneys in the library, but that's $40 and looks oversized. Having so much online makes it easier for me to just skip. The quality has deterioted so much that it's really a gamble on what you'll get. Everything just seems to get bigger and more expensive, and I'm out of room. I think part of the reason they won't make smaller pieces is because they'd have to charge less. Sad, because if I could have done this collection in mini size, I'd probably still be collecting. The only other thing that jumped out at me right away was the pic someone posted of the steampunk skull wearing the great shades. That looked really cool. Maybe I'll change my mind on the rest once I see everything in the store (at least the ones they do have there), but I think most of my purchases will be candles this year.


Good to see you back Spookywolf, I was going to send a shout out to you. Most of us feel the same way you do. I won't be buying any large pieces (good for my wallet). I'll wait till they go half price, I kinda like Express Checkout, but we will see. I'm looking forward to seeing some of your displays!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spookywolf said:


> I think part of the reason they won't make smaller pieces is because they'd have to charge less.


 I totally agree! I am sure it doesn't cost any (or not much) to get the bigger pieces made but they can charge much more for them. These new YC owners are killing the poor Boneys.


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

Hi again! Boney time once more!  I've been reading everyones posts and have to agree with all of you on how the Boneys aren't the same anymore. Such a shame they are making them so big. Too hard to display that way and too hard to store, not to mention too expensive. I've picked out a few but not as many as I used to buy. It's not right that Yankee isn't allowing coupons online like they used to, either. Not to mention not sending out catalogs ahead of time. 

Anyway, I just wanted to stop by and say hi and hope that everyone gets the Boneys and non-Boney items they want!*


----------



## wickedwillingwench

yep..yep...Yankee is about to pi$$ me off for good. Of course, it won't matter...I'm just one eensy weensy non-drop in the bucket.

everybody got their game plan ready for tonight? I think I will wake up and go online at about 3 or 4am.


----------



## maxthedog

So just to confirm, there's not a single coupon code out there for online purchases that's not candles right?


----------



## maxthedog

Halloween catalog came in mail today


----------



## thisdougsforu

maxthedog said:


> Halloween catalog came in mail today


Did it come with a coupon?


----------



## RavenLily

Thank you soooo much Gloomycatt and Grim- I really appreciate the info!


----------



## amuck amuck

maxthedog said:


> Halloween catalog came in mail today


Please let us know if a coupon came with it, if so is there a coupon code?


----------



## grandma lise

I'm home today so will be able to attend the Facebook Live Boney Bunch 2017 Reveal and Giveaway at 3 p.m. EST... https://www.facebook.com/pg/Yankeecandle/videos/?ref=page_internal

Last year we could watch it afterward too. I recall quite a few of us watched it a couple of times to discuss specific details of each piece. According to my notes, the price list was posted here (on page 44 by grim gravely, not page 41 as I posted earlier). I'm still on the fence about ordering anything other than the Raven Gate Multi-Tea Light Candle Holder. Probably should take a closer look at the measurements for each piece this morning. The Raven Gate is huge, but I still want it because I know I'll get a lot of use out of it.

Here's a link to BoneyBunchLove Facebook page where most of the Halloween catalog can be seen... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/?hc_ref=ARQovi2K9D9s0VlPdxMw500lid7HwM45m2vTS0Yw9rnYXixld65MUUqneRL_q_agFiE


----------



## maxthedog

Just the buy 2 get 2 free.. no dollar off coupons.. guess I'm saving some money this year


----------



## grandma lise

Hmm... There doesn't appear to be many "must have's" this year. Perhaps it's better to wait until there are coupons... I'm having a hard time figuring out what's in scale and what's not. Hoping to have a better feel for this after the Facebook Live Event.


----------



## grandma lise

Here's the link to Facebook Live... https://www.facebook.com/pg/Yankeecandle/videos/?ref=page_internal It's starting in a few minutes at 3:10 p.m. EST.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

this 'preview' is ridiculous. They aren't showing all the pieces, you can't see half of them because they are just set on a table (with crap around them, i mgiht add), there's not a 'presentation'...just a girl clipping paper to a little board...she doesn't say a word. 

Hell, i could do better in my basement.


----------



## grandma lise

I feel much the same... So far views have dropped from 1,000+ to the 600's.


----------



## halloweenology

That preview is a joke. No talking no halloween music (just cheery music yuck!) And the question board is covering all the boneys lol. YANKEE CANDLE WE WILL HELP YOU WHEN YOU ASK A REAL BONEY FAN. FBLIVE is code for free shipping (they just announced)


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Promo code: FBLIVE for free shipping on your boney order (altho it also says 'restrictions apply').


----------



## RavenLily

I can't believe I made a FB account for the cheapest presentation EVER!! No voices, signs in front of the pieces, just terrible!! The only thing useful is you can use code FBLIVE for free shipping on your Boney Bunch purchases.


----------



## grandma lise

That was it? Really?!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

it would have been a joke if it wasn't so sad. LOL.

and people trying to win stuff.....i'd be terrified they would send me that damn Suspects piece. Nooooo, thanks!


----------



## RavenLily

Now that I think of it, I don't think the girl in the so-called presentation even put out the Thirst Aid piece! Either that, or it was hidden behind the frames and signs.... Grrrrr Yankee!!!!


----------



## DarkSecret

Disappointed, thought we'd see more pieces. Only good thing is the FBLive code. Guess they want to get us into the stores tomorrow. Now I'll go out to an empty mailbox cause I guarantee I didn't get my catalog. It will be there tomorrow when I come home from my Boney Bunch shopping trip.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

grandma lise said:


> That was it? Really?!


pretty lame, huh?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

RavenLily said:


> Now that I think of it, I don't think the girl in the so-called presentation even put out the Thirst Aid piece! Either that, or it was hidden behind the frames and signs.... Grrrrr Yankee!!!!


she didn't put out all the pieces...no Library, no Hotel Pets, no Thirst Aid.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I was hoping to be talked into some pieces today. But instead my list is shrinking. Most of them are too big. And I never did get to see Sherlock from another angle. He is now on my wait for a coupon list.


----------



## RavenLily

wickedwillingwench said:


> it would have been a joke if it wasn't so sad. LOL.
> 
> and people trying to win stuff.....i'd be terrified they would send me that damn Suspects piece. Nooooo, thanks!


LOL!!!! You know it's pretty bad when you have your fingers crossed that you WON'T win, bahahahaha!!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Why, why, why did they not mark the table ahead of time so they'd know how to place the pieces so we could see them? Why did they not adjust the pieces that we could no longer view? So frustrated.


----------



## thisdougsforu

That presentation was amazing in how lame it was. I mean, it's actually impressive how a gigantic company like that could put out something so incredibly un-professional and un-helpful.

It's like they had an unpaid interns doing it with no clue on what to do, with everyone terrified to talk. 

Again, that was amazing.


----------



## grandma lise

As for the free shipping...most of us already meet the $100 purchase requirement for free shipping...


----------



## wickedwillingwench

it reminds me of some of tv commercials we see up here in 'You Can't Get There From Here, Maine' where I live...you know...the ones that have the owner's grandkids and the lamest line readings inthe world in front of a bait and tackle store?


----------



## Jezebelle

Hiya all my Halloween buddies! What a Yankee let-down. Last year they removed my store so the closest one to me is 25 miles away. I ended up only buying a few pieces after they went on clearance last year. This year is so bad! I don't have a lot of room for big pieces, and it's a shame the prices are so high. I've still run into bad paint jobs on my orders, etc. I'll follow the thread if anyone has a money off coupon code. I guess my money will be spent at my beloved Home Goods as usual. ;D oh, and I didn't receive my catalogue in the mail as well.


----------



## RavenLily

thisdougsforu said:


> That presentation was amazing in how lame it was. I mean, it's actually impressive how a gigantic company like that could put out something so incredibly un-professional and un-helpful.
> 
> It's like they had an unpaid interns doing it with no clue on what to do, with everyone terrified to talk.
> 
> Again, that was amazing.


I guess it does explain though how the pieces just keep getting more and more 'amazing' by the year- Their research and development team use a framed clipboard to draw stick figures of their amazing ideas on loose sheets of paper and voila, the new 2019 pieces are in the works!! LOL


----------



## Hell Harpy

Does anyone happen to have the SKU # for each Boney Bunch piece? I don't have a catalog and cannot make out all of the numbers from the pictures that have been shared here or on FB.


----------



## grandma lise

At 12:30 the camera operator at least gives us a few new views of a few of the pieces, though it's brief. Nine pieces were shown. Eight not. I wanted to see the bigger pieces to gauge the scale. Also wanted badly to see the other side of the door in the Boney Holmes piece. I'm thinking now to just buy a few of the smaller pieces and wait on the larger pieces until coupons are available or they're discounted. I don't know...


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, finally figured out what's next to the cat lady's chair. It's a cat carrier, but I don't understand what's on top of her legs. If anyone wants last year's cat lady, I have one...


----------



## thisdougsforu

maxthedog said:


> So just to confirm, there's not a single coupon code out there for online purchases that's not candles right?


This is correct. There are no discounts for anything non-candle.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

thisdougsforu said:


> This is correct. There are no discounts for anything non-candle.


because they know we're going to buy the BB anyway.


----------



## Barbie K

Wow! Just wow! Great video 

I still don't know what most of the pieces look like 

Guess it is better to wait until most of these go on sale like last years.
Boo to you Yankee


----------



## Mourning Glory

Is the free shipping with a $100 purchase the same as the economy shipping that I would get with the FBLIVE code? I don't like the shipping speed and how many times my packages have changed hands in the past. And I would bump up my online order of the shipping is better that way.


----------



## grim gravely

Missed the Facebook live presentation but by the looks of things I didn't miss much at all. I don't think anything could be worst than last years "reveal" when it looked like they were forced to stand there while the lady talked down on us. I'll watch it now just for laughs, if it's still there.


----------



## grim gravely

Mourning Glory said:


> Is the free shipping with a $100 purchase the same as the economy shipping that I would get with the FBLIVE code? I don't like the shipping speed and how many times my packages have changed hands in the past. And I would bump up my online order of the shipping is better that way.


It's the same as economy shipping.


----------



## Hell Harpy

Funny how they showed the pieces on FB Live but the stores have the stupid catalogs on lock down until tomorrow.


----------



## Barbie K

Are there photos of the catalog anywhere other than Facebook?
I didn't get my catalog in the mail.


----------



## Nstope

Someone on YC's Facebook commented on their event page and said come meet suspect 7 & 8. Maybe they have a surprise in store for us?


----------



## grim gravely

Nstope said:


> Someone on YC's Facebook commented on their event page and said come meet suspect 7 & 8. Maybe they have a surprise in store for us?


Drop Dead Gorgeous and Scaris Hilton


----------



## Nstope

Grimm, are they going to be available for purchase? And fit on the display?


----------



## Nstope

Thank you for the information Grim!


----------



## grim gravely

Nstope said:


> Grimm, are they going to be available for purchase? And fit on the display?


No, but I did see Scaris Hilton at one of the store a few days ago on the shelves with the other pieces. Possibly last years stock that they are going to put out anyway just to sell it.


----------



## grim gravely

I wouldn't be surprised if stores decide to but out whatever stock that had left from last year that didn't sell at the SAS sale. As far as I know, what we saw in the catalog is what they are going to have tomorrow. No surprises.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i think #7 & 8 will be 2 of the pieces they didn't show...like professor boney or thirst aid or whatever.


----------



## Barbie K

I still have not been able to find a picture of Thirst Aid


----------



## Mourning Glory

Barbie K said:


> I still have not been able to find a picture of Thirst Aid


Here he is


----------



## Nstope

Is anyone staying up late just in case?


----------



## Nstope

Only 796 The Boney Suspects available on the website.


----------



## RavenLily

I'm on the west coast and it's almost 9 p.m. here... Are the items available to see quantities now and purchase?


----------



## Nstope

We are able to see quantities if they are below 999. They will not show up in Cart yet.


----------



## RavenLily

Nstope said:


> Is anyone staying up late just in case?


I'm going to probably stay up til midnight but I wonder why it will let you see quantities for that piece now? Does that mean we can buy others? It's not even that late and I'm confused already, lol


----------



## Nstope

So far Death By Chocolate, Croc's Revenge, and Thirst Aid only have less than 1,000 pieces. Still testing item #'s.


----------



## RavenLily

Nstope said:


> We are able to see quantities if they are below 999. They will not show up in Cart yet.


Thanks for clearing that up Nstope- Got cobwebs in my brain


----------



## Nstope

It's not letting me add anything to my cart, just will tell me if quantities are under 999.


----------



## Nstope

Weird. Several pieces only have around 750 pieces.


----------



## RavenLily

Nstope said:


> It's not letting me add anything to my cart, just will tell me if quantities are under 999.


Yes, I've been trying also and got this so far-
Head Chef 656
Thirst Aid 760
Death By Chocolate 756
Usual Suspects 796

For some reason I can't get quantities for Scare Squad car, Boney Holmes & some others I tried.


----------



## Nstope

Quantities seem limited this year. This is making me rethink what I should get tomorrow.


----------



## Nstope

If you can't get quantities that means there are over 999 available and it won't say


----------



## HallowKitty

I will be watching up to 6am...this Kitty is always up to no good...so I will post if I can get the item #'s to come up on the YC site


----------



## amuck amuck

Nstope said:


> So far Death By Chocolate, Croc's Revenge, and Thirst Aid only have less than 1,000 pieces. Still testing item #'s.


Nstope, was the item # for Death by Chocolate 1564760? I could not read the info very well. Thank you.


----------



## Nstope

amuck amuck said:


> Nstope, was the item # for Death by Chocolate 1564760? I could not read the info very well. Thank you.


Yes that is correct!


----------



## milosalem00

Hello Friends, 

Is the anxiety about online ordering killing everyone else ?  Are we expecting 12 am ? or just hopeful ?


----------



## Nstope

Maybe this year will really be 10 AM tomorrow. The website is acting weird when doing quickshop. They must have caught on


----------



## Mourning Glory

Nstope said:


> Quantities seem limited this year. This is making me rethink what I should get tomorrow.


According to YC, Suspects is a limited piece. The fact that so many are coming up with lesser amounts means (to me at least) that they will either be playing the in stock/out of stock game or they will be adding more stock in the morning to combat all of us early shoppers.


----------



## Frogger

I am really lost. How are you seeing quantities? At yankeecandle.com nothing shows up for me when I search. Is the new stuff posted?


----------



## milosalem00

How are we suppose to be at home to order online only pieces and at the store at the same time for the party ? This company has no brains at all, of course we all know this from the facebook video today


----------



## Mourning Glory

Frogger said:


> I am really lost. How are you seeing quantities? At yankeecandle.com nothing shows up for me when I search. Is the new stuff posted?


If you go to quick search at the top of the page and enter the item number and 999 for the quantity, you can find out how much is in stock (if it's less than 1000). Right now the items can't be added to the cart, but at some point they will be; this is how we have ordered in the past before they are officially for sale on the site.


----------



## chuckym70

*almost 1 am no Halloween stuff on Yankee website yet*

Did they change the time or are the using Pacific? Shouldn't the new 2017 merchandise be up on the site available and ready to buy by now? There is nothing but as ad page. I wonder if they are going to wait until the stores open I really have no idea. Can anyone help me with this so I dont say up all night. I may have missed something. Thank you


----------



## Barbie K

Thank you Mourning Glory for posting a picture of Thirst Aid for me.

Is there a list of the item numbers floating around?


----------



## grim gravely

I was going to make a list today but there are too many item number.


----------



## Barbie K

grim gravely said:


> I was going to make a list today but there are too many item number.


Thanks, just wondering. I really just want to see the squad car and the candy dish. More excited about the non boney items myself.


----------



## grim gravely

milosalem00 said:


> How are we suppose to be at home to order online only pieces and at the store at the same time for the party ? This company has no brains at all, of course we all know this from the facebook video today


I'm ordering everything I want at one time at home. I'll go to the store just to see what else I might possibly want.


----------



## grim gravely

Barbie K said:


> Thanks, just wondering. I really just want to see the squad car and the candy dish. More excited about the non boney items myself.


I can post item numbers if anyone needs them. I just can't make a list of everything.


----------



## RavenLily

Barbie, I have a few:
Head Chef 1564763
Thirst Aid 1565783
Scare Squad Car 1564765
Death By Chocolate 1564760
Skull Cauldron Candy Dish 1566251
Sweet Seduction Candle 1563289
Usual Suspects 1564766
Boney Holmes 1564764

Hope that helps a little!


----------



## Barbie K

RavenLily said:


> Barbie, I have a few:
> Head Chef 1564763
> Thirst Aid 1565783
> Scare Squad Car 1564765
> Death By Chocolate 1564760
> Skull Cauldron Candy Dish 1566251
> Sweet Seduction Candle 1563289
> Usual Suspects 1564766
> Boney Holmes 1564764
> 
> Hope that helps a little!



Thank you, you are a doll


----------



## Nstope

And we're live.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I got most of my item numbers from Boney Bunch Love's catalog pictures. I found that if you use the app vs the site, you are able to zoom in.


----------



## Barbie K

I was just looking at my order from last year and we must have had a $20 coupon.
I ordered the foggy nights tea light holder and the 2 ghosts. No boneys.

I wish we had a coupon this year. I am leaning more towards waiting for a sale and or a coupon.


----------



## RavenLily

Barbie K said:


> Thank you, you are a doll


It's the least I could do- You saved my life last year with the raven hurricane #'s! You're the sweetheart and glad I could help!!


----------



## Frogger

Got my order placed for the cook and thirst aid!


----------



## chuckym70

Nothing is found when I pt these item numbers or names in. Sorry not found is al I get. My Halloween link just takes me to the Ad. Am I dong something wrong? This never happened before


----------



## grim gravely

Are things up now?


----------



## milosalem00

I am trying to get the online only ones ordered tonight ( hopefully) and then use the buy one any item get one free coupon, its expired but the store said I could use it tomorrow on boney's. I don't really think she is suppose to let me but she said that they normally have a three day grace period and if i see her she will let me to buy one get one free up to 3 times, that is why I am not trying to order everything at once. 

Also I don't understand the quick look up thing. I just put the item number in, it asks the quantity then says recipient am I in the right place ?


----------



## Barbie K

They are not showing up but you can order with the quick shop as long as you know the item numbers.


----------



## amuck amuck

chuckym70 said:


> Nothing is found when I pt these item numbers or names in. Sorry not found is al I get. My Halloween link just takes me to the Ad. Am I dong something wrong? This never happened before


Go to quick shop at top of page, near your sign in option. Click and place order from there.


----------



## Nstope

Ok. Order one placed.


----------



## Barbie K

What are you all getting? So exciting even if I am not shopping.
Hope everyone gets what they want.


----------



## Frogger

Just realized that the FBLive coupon can only be used once


----------



## RavenLily

Barbie K said:


> What are you all getting? So exciting even if I am not shopping.
> Hope everyone gets what they want.


I got my order placed for the Head Chef, Thirst Aid, Scare Squad Car, Death By Chocolate Maid, Skull Candy Dish & Sweet Seduction candle, but it didn't discount the amounts for the candle or the candy dish. Boo again to you, YC!! LOL


----------



## Barbie K

RavenLily said:


> It's the least I could do- You saved my life last year with the raven hurricane #'s! You're the sweetheart and glad I could help!!


You are the reason I got my raven hurricane. Your pictures convinced me that they were too nice to pass up. Already looking forward to displaying it this year.
What's on your list of must haves tonight?
* just saw your post, congrats on your choices.


----------



## grim gravely

Two things...
Last year the dish and candle discounts didn't go live until the morning 
Thre was a coupon still active the night before


----------



## Barbie K

I guess I will have to wait until morning to see all of the other items. Looking forward to that.
I wish I would have gotten my catalog in the mail.


----------



## HallowKitty

Nstope said:


> Maybe this year will really be 10 AM tomorrow. The website is acting weird when doing quickshop. They must have caught on


YC website is not responding to any of the item #'s nor by name under Search...It's highly likely that YC will not post till 10am as they claim as they screwed us all again this year with everything to date..very sad to say this, but speak truth


----------



## RavenLily

grim gravely said:


> Two things...
> Last year the dish and candle discounts didn't go live until the morning
> Thre was a coupon still active the night before


Grim, do you think I can call YC in the morning and ask for a credit for the discounts I didn't get for the candle and candy dish, or is that pushing my luck?


----------



## RavenLily

Barbie K said:


> I guess I will have to wait until morning to see all of the other items. Looking forward to that.
> I wish I would have gotten my catalog in the mail.


I didn't get my catalog either Barbie. I don't think there's been a year yet that I've gotten it before the launch... Maybe next year will be my lucky year!


----------



## HallowKitty

chuckym70 said:


> Nothing is found when I pt these item numbers or names in. Sorry not found is al I get. My Halloween link just takes me to the Ad. Am I dong something wrong? This never happened before


You're not doing anything wrong as my experience with the past years ordering BB online the eve to preview party day...Keep trying as will do the same here!!!!


----------



## Barbie K

You have to enter the item number after you click on "quick shop" at the very top of the website. Right above the box where it says keyword or item #.

Click quick shop, enter the item number, quantity and add to cart button. You will see the item in your cart but you won't be able to view the photo if you click on it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gloomycatt

remember... quick shop is not on the mobile site! if you're shopping on your phone like I am, go to the bottom of the page and click on desktop site. that's where the quick shop feature is!!


----------



## halloweenology

Thanks Raven Lily! The numbers are working for me. I'm just hoping they release a coupon. I really want to placea order but need a coupon. I'm going to try and stay strong with my will power. I sai try. I could always purchase them full price and then return them and repurchase them when I have a coupon... the struggle to get a good deal... Have fun tonight I'm looking forward to seeing tomorrow's hauls and maybe some surprises????


----------



## gloomycatt

I ordered the large and small ghosts from last year, the steam pumpkin with raven, the steam punk raven "lost" jar holder, the raven's night hand jar holder, and boney Holmes. I'm going to the store in the morning for death by chocolate, head chef, and the candy dish and sweet seduction candle.


----------



## chuckym70

I still dont have any pictures but thank you for the Boney Suspects order number. Thats the only thing im buying tonight. Hopfully I will get to see more of the other Halloween items tonight.


----------



## RavenLily

halloweenology said:


> Thanks Raven Lily! The numbers are working for me. I'm just hoping they release a coupon. I really want to placea order but need a coupon. I'm going to try and stay strong with my will power. I sai try. I could always purchase them full price and then return them and repurchase them when I have a coupon... the struggle to get a good deal... Have fun tonight I'm looking forward to seeing tomorrow's hauls and maybe some surprises????


Yay!! You're welcome and I'm very glad I could help!! I hope whatever you decide to do, you love what you get!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for good paint on my pieces. Let us know what you decide on- it's fun hearing everyone's choices (and cheaper than buying, LOL!)


----------



## milosalem00

anyone have pet hotel or the croc item numbers ?


----------



## grandma lise

Hey everyone. Just got home. Eating my dinner as I catch up your posts today. 

I just went through my emails from last year. I put in three orders beginning about this time, each with a $20 coupon. We did have a coupon last year. 

For now, I think I'm going to order a few of the smaller Boney Bunch pieces tonight and hold out for a coupon for whatever else I decide to order. I'll at least be able to see pictures tonight, so that's good.


----------



## gloomycatt

milosalem00 said:


> anyone have pet hotel or the croc item numbers ?


it looks like 
1565780 for croc (I'm squinting on it, hope it's right!)


----------



## Barbie K

gloomycatt said:


> I ordered the large and small ghosts from last year, the steam pumpkin with raven, the steam punk raven "lost" jar holder, the raven's night hand jar holder, and boney Holmes. I'm going to the store in the morning for death by chocolate, head chef, and the candy dish and sweet seduction candle.


Oh I can't wait to see the steampunk items too. I also would like to see the hallows eve items. That hurricane with the raven and the pumpkin is calling out to me.
Found a few pictures on Instagram (sarah_arden) from an earlier post and have my eye on those items.


----------



## gloomycatt

milosalem00 said:


> anyone have pet hotel or the croc item numbers ?


1565777 for pet hotel (again, squinting at boney bunch love's catalog pics)


----------



## chuckym70

I haven't seen them. Ii spent half my budget on the suspect piece. I read on one of the forms here they are making less than a 1000. So hopefully its a good investment. (and pant job LOL for that money) I think its silly to wait until 10. They broke a tradition. It was always shop at midnight for the online exclusives, and a few others. Then go in the morning to get the candles and the not so important accessories. There are a total of 9 candles total this year. If you add them all together. I hope enough people complain and they do don't do this to us next year. Not that they will listen. I really don't like this. But again, I am so thankful i got the piece Ive been reading about. Halloween is te one think Yankee should never touch or mess with. They can do whatever they want to St Patrick's Day or Chritmas


----------



## gloomycatt

I would like a little party never hurt no one and the last tango, but I'll wait for coupons or clearance. I'm hoping the scale of death by chocolate and head chef will work with the butler from 2016 and the toasting couple from a few years ago. boney holmes will hopefully look good with telebone..


----------



## Boneybunch15

The item number I was given for thirst aid is actually for the party never hurt anone.
I can't get the cauldren for 10 bucks.


----------



## Barbie K

I have been tempted by a few items but have decided to wait for a coupon or sale. I've already spent some of my Halloween budget at Cracker Barrel, Big Lots and Home Goods.

Anyone planning a trip to the store in the morning?


----------



## gloomycatt

Boneybunch15 said:


> The item number I was given for thirst aid is actually for the party never hurt anone.
> I can't get the cauldren for 10 bucks.


1565783? (thirst aid)


----------



## gloomycatt

Barbie K said:


> I have been tempted by a few items but have decided to wait for a coupon or sale. I've already spent some of my Halloween budget at Cracker Barrel, Big Lots and Home Goods.
> 
> Anyone planning a trip to the store in the morning?


yup!!! me me me  lol


----------



## Boneybunch15

Thanks I was given the wrong number. I still couldn't get the candy dish to go through for $10. I just took it off my order and got the maid and chef. Hopefully my order is not cancelled.


----------



## grandma lise

Do we have item numbers for A Little Party... and Express Checkout... ? Those are the only two I need. Have the rest. 

For those who haven't seen the catalog yet, try this link... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/pcb.1454809331264141/1454809201264154/?type=3&theater


----------



## Barbie K

grandma lise said:


> Do we have item numbers for A Little Party... and Express Checkout... ? Those are the only two I need. Have the rest.
> 
> For those who haven't seen the catalog yet, try this link... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/pcb.1454809331264141/1454809201264154/?type=3&theater


A little party - 1564757
Sorry but don't see a number for the other one in the photo posted.
Maybe someone else here has it.


----------



## gloomycatt

grandma lise said:


> Do we have item numbers for A Little Party... and Express Checkout... ? Those are the only two I need. Have the rest.
> 
> For those who haven't seen the catalog yet, try this link... https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/pcb.1454809331264141/1454809201264154/?type=3&theater


1564757 for a little party


----------



## milosalem00

You can check out as a guest and use it again thats what my husband did ( i was talking about the free shipping code) i dont post often and didnt do the post with quote, sorry


----------



## gloomycatt

1564758 for express checkout


----------



## Barbie K

gloomycatt said:


> yup!!! me me me  lol


Oh cool! Hope you can share your experience with us when you return. Hope you find everything you are looking for 
I'm not a morning person and being as though it is already after 2am here I won't be going anywhere in the morning.

Have fun!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Barbie K and gloomycatt!

I just started entering numbers and figured out that

Express Check Out is 1564758 

Now to figure out what to order tonight. You all are the best!


----------



## milosalem00

Croc Item #1565780 Hotel pet serviceI tem #1565777 they worked to order them


----------



## grim gravely

Order #1 placed and I'm about to place order #2. I might not even have to go to the store in the morning.


----------



## grim gravely

RavenLily said:


> Grim, do you think I can call YC in the morning and ask for a credit for the discounts I didn't get for the candle and candy dish, or is that pushing my luck?


They will adjust the price for you when you call tomorrow.


----------



## milosalem00

Barbie K said:


> I have been tempted by a few items but have decided to wait for a coupon or sale. I've already spent some of my Halloween budget at Cracker Barrel, Big Lots and Home Goods.
> 
> Anyone planning a trip to the store in the morning?


Yes. I am going to the store for the non online only items. I have gift cards and the website was not working with them, so i have just paid out of pocket for everything that I successfully ordered. I ordered the croc, pet hotel service, thirst aid, the large and small ghost from last year, and professor boney. 

Tomorrow in store I am hoping for express checkout , death by chocolate, head chef and sherlock. Since it did not let me use my giftcards ( it actually took $80 off of one of them and didnt let me order with it ) I will try to get that fixed and use the gift cards in store.


----------



## grim gravely

milosalem00 said:


> Yes. I am going to the store for the non online only items. I have gift cards and the website was not working with them, so i have just paid out of pocket for everything that I successfully ordered. I ordered the croc, pet hotel service, thirst aid, the large and small ghost from last year, and professor boney.
> 
> Tomorrow in store I am hoping for express checkout , death by chocolate, head chef and sherlock. Since it did not let me use my giftcards ( it actually took $80 off of one of them and didnt let me order with it ) I will try to get that fixed and use the gift cards in store.


Just a heads up on gift cards...keep the purchase under $200 and you won't have to verify with a credit card.


----------



## grim gravely

Number for Thirst Aid is 1565783


----------



## jinglett

Is the Last Tango piece a repeat from another year? It seems familiar...


----------



## grandma lise

RavenLily said:


> Barbie, I have a few:
> Head Chef 1564763
> Thirst Aid 1565783
> Scare Squad Car 1564765
> Death By Chocolate 1564760
> Skull Cauldron Candy Dish 1566251
> Sweet Seduction Candle 1563289
> Usual Suspects 1564766
> Boney Holmes 1564764
> 
> Hope that helps a little!


Thanks also to you Ravenlily for listing these item numbers.


----------



## grim gravely

jinglett said:


> Is the Last Tango piece a repeat from another year? It seems familiar...


No, the last tango from last year was a repeat from the year before, which was a online exclusive that year. This is a different piece.


----------



## HallowKitty

Just completed my online YC order & "THANK YOU All" as YES the same procedure to order as last year around the same time(after midnight)...the steps I took are in this order: Sign In onto YC site, click on Quick Shop(upper left screen corner), enter each individual Item # & Quantity, proceed to Standard Checkout, Place Order...received immediate confirmation that order was placed as YC issued me an Order # beginning with: "w"(meaning web order)...As the rest of you, my budget tapped out with ordering the 10th Anniversary piece~Usual Suspects for a raping $129.99 due to its highly possible scarce quantity & possibly the highest piece in future BB demand.....Let's all hope this is the case to increase its future value as thinking if waiting to get the piece second hand might be a huge mistake! Oh well, my online order is done & yes, I'm not happy with YC's approach to the BB collection as another let down year to all us faithful BB collectors....Please take a "huge hint YC"...


----------



## jinglett

Thank you! And does anyone have the sku? I cannot read the pic...


----------



## grandma lise

jinglett said:


> Is the Last Tango piece a repeat from another year? It seems familiar...


Wasn't there a wedding couple doing the tango a few years ago? Perhaps that's what you're thinking of. The Last Tango is new.


----------



## grandma lise

jinglett said:


> Thank you! And does anyone have the sku? I cannot read the pic...


Last Tango... 1564759


----------



## jinglett

That must be it...and thank you for the sku!! Now the struggle on what to get!! The last 5 years or so I have bought every piece but with no coupon and higher prices I am probably going to have to not get a few.  As much as I wanted to love the anniversary piece I feel like that is the one that I can live without more than most of the others since I already have the individual pieces.


----------



## HallowKitty

Barbie K said:


> I have been tempted by a few items but have decided to wait for a coupon or sale. I've already spent some of my Halloween budget at Cracker Barrel, Big Lots and Home Goods.
> 
> Anyone planning a trip to the store in the morning?


I will be at the Williamsburg Flapship store at 10 as we are heading back home from KittyHawk, NC beach vacation, so hope to see some new stuff as back in PA, my YC store connection leaked out to me of a Boney Bunch Jar Necklace Charm ...so curious to see this one!


----------



## milosalem00

grim gravely said:


> Just a heads up on gift cards...keep the purchase under $200 and you won't have to verify with a credit card.


Yeah it was only $104 and it would not work. I think the site might be getting hammered I dunno. I ended up just paying for them and like i said it stole $80 off one gift card and never ordered a thing. I am going to have to fight with them tomorrow . Thanks for the info on how it should work though


----------



## grim gravely

HallowKitty said:


> I will be at the Williamsburg Flapship store at 10 as we are heading back home from KittyHawk, NC beach vacation, so hope to see some new stuff as back in PA, my YC store connection leaked out to me of a Boney Bunch Jar Necklace Charm ...so curious to see this one!


Is that going to be a exclusive for the Flagship store?


----------



## grandma lise

jinglett I'm having a hard time deciding too! I have nine listed, but want to hold out for a coupon on some of them. I'm only buying the ones that I feel best compliment the first nine years of the collection. Now that I have the ones I want entered into my cart and can see the pictures - zoom helps - I'll begin the process of deciding what to order now, what to order later.


----------



## grandma lise

grim gravely, I think she's referring to the Skull Jar Jewelry...









For those who haven't seen the catalog yet, other non-Boney Bunch items can be seen here...

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/pcb.1455382384540169/1455381771206897/?type=3&theater

and here... 

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/pcb.1455385931206481/1455384877873253/?type=3&theater

And the Boney Bunch can be seen here...

https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/photos/pcb.1454809331264141/1454809101264164/?type=3&theater

Many thanks to BoneyBunchLove and Bandit - can't remember full name, sorry - who leaked the catalog.


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> grim gravely, I think she's referring to the Skull Jar Jewelry...
> 
> View attachment 458329


Thank you! I figured that was the jar jewelry.

My orders are placed and I can enjoy browsing around at the store tomorrow. There are a few things still on my want list. Those will have to wait for a coupon. I didn't want to take a chance on any of the Steampunk or Raven items selling out.


----------



## grandma lise

Yes, the Steam Pumpkin and Raven Night items will be popular. I have six on my list including the Raven Night Gate Multi Tea Light Candle Holder. The later is a definate. The others, not sure. Still thinking about it...

Glad I'm on the west coast. It's only 12:30 a.m. here.


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> Yes, the Steam Pumpkin and Raven Night items will be popular. I have six on my list including the Raven Night Gate Multi Tea Light Candle Holder. The later is a definate. The others, not sure. Still thinking about it...


I did purchase that multi-tealight holder tonight. I would have liked to wait for a coupon but I think that's going to be a popular piece.


----------



## grandma lise

Which Steam Pumpkin item do you like the most of the three?


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> Which Steam Pumpkin item do you like the most of the three?


I really like the skull but the other two pieces fit in well with the current Steampunk collection.


----------



## grandma lise

I think you're right. Had I known there would be more steampunk pieces I would have back collected them a few months ago when the prices were lower. I really like the witch's hat. 

I'd better sleep on it. Not sure I want to start a new collection...but so-o-o-o tempted!


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> I think you're right. Had I known there would be more steampunk pieces I would have back collected them a few months ago when the prices were lower. I really like the witch's hat.
> 
> I'd better sleep on it. Not sure I want to start a new collection...but so-o-o-o tempted!


If you have raven pieces, the raven with the pumpkin from the Steampunk collection will fit nice with the ravens.


----------



## grandma lise

I like the raven on the Lost piece best, but I also like the two tealight holders, particularly the skull. Maybe I'll get those three and skip the raven/mirror pieces. Of all the the items you've ordered or are going to order, which are your favorites? I think I like Boney Holmes and Professor Boney best, but the Bellhops are fun too.


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, I placed my initial order: Boney Holmes, Professor Boney in the Library, Death by Chocolate, Thirst-Aid, Hotel Pet Services, Steam Pumpkin Lost, Steam Pumpkin Raven, and Steam Pumpkin Skull. Now it's just a matter of waiting for coupons or other discounts. Time to get some sleep. 

Hope those of you able to go to the party have a good time. We lost our local store. Looking forward to seeing pictures of store displays tomorrow!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i didn't check everything but at 5:35 this morning, death by chocolate, thirst-aid, express checkout were down in the low 700's for stock and head chef was 620. 

get 'em while they're hot.

i ordered:
Professor
Death by Chocolate
Head Chef
Thirst Aid
Boney Holmes
Express Checkout
2 Steampunk skulls


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Barbie K said:


> I have been tempted by a few items but have decided to wait for a coupon or sale. I've already spent some of my Halloween budget at Cracker Barrel, Big Lots and Home Goods.


there's a Halloween BUDGET?????

yeah, i can't EVEN tell dh what we've spent on H-ween this year.....he'll kill me.


----------



## Mm87

Could one of you amazing haunted post the item number for the professor? Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mm87 said:


> Could one of you amazing haunted post the item number for the professor? Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1565779


----------



## Mm87

wickedwillingwench said:


> 1565779


Thank you so much!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boneybunch15

I have spent so much money on ebay boneys this summer. I know what you mean about husband would kill you. I am sure mine has noticed all the new boxes in the closet, but doesn't dare ask me what they are.


----------



## Boneybunch15

grandma lise said:


> Okay, I placed my initial order: Boney Holmes, Professor Boney in the Library, Death by Chocolate, Thirst-Aid, Hotel Pet Services, Steam Pumpkin Lost, Steam Pumpkin Raven, and Steam Pumpkin Skull. Now it's just a matter of waiting for coupons or other discounts. Time to get some sleep.
> 
> Hope those of you able to go to the party have a good time. We lost our local store. Looking forward to seeing pictures of store displays tomorrow!


I am in Texas dealing with a hurricane at the moment. I won't be doing any traveling to YC today.


----------



## maxthedog

I did a very small online order and am still debating going to party.. That horrid preview yesterday, coupled with everything else has really turned me off.. enjoy your day everybody if you go!


----------



## dragonfly102102

For the first time ever, I actually didn't stay up to order. I just went to bed and ordered this morning. I ordered Head Chef, Death By Chocolate, Thirst Aid, and the small and large ghosts from last year. I also got the $10 cauldron. Im not that into it but it was only $10. I'm more excited about this years eBay purchases of previous bones. YC is disappointing this year. I may go back and buy some other items if they'll ever give us a coupon. Or I may purchase after they go on sale. Oh well


----------



## maxthedog

If Anyone wants the suspects it's online as well. I hadn't noticed it earlier unless I missed it


----------



## Cavius

I have placed two separate orders, the status for one is saying submitted the other says in warehouse. Is this normal?


----------



## Boneybunch15

My very small order says in warehouse too. I have decided I want the All hallows eve candle holder. Will they allow me to add that to my order or will I have to cancel my other order and start over so I can get the FBLive code?

I compared my order this year to last and I didn't even spend half the money this year as I did on BB last year. That is so sad, but goes to show how little I like the items. I even went back and looked really well at all of them to be sure that I didn't want any more. I do like the Boney Holmes now that I can see that it is a door he is standing beside, but I am going to wait and see if it goes on sale.


----------



## Bobbiejo

wickedwillingwench said:


> Barbie K said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been tempted by a few items but have decided to wait for a coupon or sale. I've already spent some of my Halloween budget at Cracker Barrel, Big Lots and Home Goods.
> 
> 
> 
> there's a Halloween BUDGET?????
> 
> yeah, i can't EVEN tell dh what we've spent on H-ween this year.....he'll kill me.
Click to expand...

"Oh, that old thing. We've had that for years. I just keep forgetting to put it out." Works like charm, although by now, I'm sure he's onto me and just feels it's best to ignore it.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Bobbiejo said:


> "Oh, that old thing. We've had that for years. I just keep forgetting to put it out." Works like charm, although by now, I'm sure he's onto me and just feels it's best to ignore it.


That "keep forgetting to put it out" won't work for me. I have bought 10 new Boney's this summer on Ebay and now YC. My husband can be dense, but even he won't buy that I forgot to put that many boneys out. He knows that Halloween is the only holiday that I decorate for and that I love my Boneys.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Bobbiejo said:


> "Oh, that old thing. We've had that for years. I just keep forgetting to put it out." Works like charm, although by now, I'm sure he's onto me and just feels it's best to ignore it.


my poor gruesome groom told me this summer : 'I'm just tired of fighting it.' But he DOES love the haunted infinity mirror i picked up at HG earlier this month.


----------



## Frogger

Like some others here, I am in the Houston area and dealing with the effects of Hurricane Harvey. As such, I decided not to truck it to the mall for the release party and decided to just place a second order online.








These are in addition to the Head Chef and Thirst-Aid that I ordered last night.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I got two of the smaller All Hallows Eve candle holders. 
I was going to get the Cauldron, but it looks really small. I was wanting it as a candy dish. I think I will get one from a past year off ebay sometime.

I hope you stay safe Frogger, I am right outside Conroe, and my yard already has a river running through it. Thank God the city dug out our ditches recently, or my front yard would be a lake.


----------



## Mm87

So Deerfield flagship is definitely not as crazy as years passed. Lots of stock. They did a pretty cool set up. 

I'll post some pictures later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i'd love to see the deerfield set up. I have moved to Maine and can't just zip out there as i did in years past.


----------



## gloomycatt

sitting outside the yc in Janesville mall.. no one waiting but me lol


----------



## wickedwillingwench

so why didnt the dumba$$e$ at YC make a 'Whodunit Hotel' house to go with the theme???? I actually might have bought that....

i just looked at each of them up close and i'm glad i bought the ones I did and didn't buy the others. It really could have been an amazing theme but, as they have in recent years, Yankee blew it. And I don't get the croc piece at all....it's just dumb and ugly, imo.

I am super glad i got 2 of the steampunk skulls, tho...they look pretty good from what i can tell.


----------



## halloweenology

I may have found a coupon. For AAA member that is. I will try it today. My store is strict though but I'll still try.


----------



## Boneybunch15

wickedwillingwench said:


> so why didnt the dumba$$e$ at YC make a 'Whodunit Hotel' house to go with the theme???? I actually might have bought that....
> 
> i just looked at each of them up close and i'm glad i bought the ones I did and didn't buy the others. It really could have been an amazing theme but, as they have in recent years, Yankee blew it. And I don't get the croc piece at all....it's just dumb and ugly, imo.
> 
> I am super glad i got 2 of the steampunk skulls, tho...they look pretty good from what i can tell.


Yeah, I also wonder why didn't they put skulls and crossbones on the bottles on the Thirst Aid boney? He could have been a murder suspect in this mystery. It really seems like YC has run out of clever ideas.


----------



## Mm87

The




































Some pictures from Deerfield I hope they work. 
It was so quiet compared to previous years. Nothing looked sold out when I left a little while ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowbat

Well, my girls and I went, as per our tradition. We picked up the Death by Chocolate which we all loved instantly. It was probably our favorite piece. That was the only thing we bought. My wife wants to run out tomorrow and get the crow/pumpkin votive holders that I sent her a picture of. I should have just went ahead and bought them. Maybe I can talk her into getting a couple other things when we're there though. Lol

Overall it was a lame experience. The staff was dressed as witches and did have Halloween music playing. No decorations though and everyone was just there to grab their selections and leave. I miss the events from years past.


----------



## Barbie K

wickedwillingwench said:


> there's a Halloween BUDGET?????
> 
> yeah, i can't EVEN tell dh what we've spent on H-ween this year.....he'll kill me.


I have to have some self control 
I don't have to worry too much about having to hide stuff since dh got me a storage unit this year and I am the only one with a key 
Purchases go straight there and he has no clue what is new and what I had from years past.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

thank, Mm87! awesome pics! I am gonna try to sneak over there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Barbie K said:


> I have to have some self control
> I don't have to worry too much about having to hide stuff since dh got me a storage unit this year and I am the only one with a key
> Purchases go straight there and he has no clue what is new and what I had from years past.


i bow to your genius!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i went ahead and bit the bullet and bought aunt hilda thru ebay. $80...not bad...but still...for a $12 orig figure. Sheesh. Supply and demand...SO...what this means, my friends...next year YC WILL re-release Aunt Hilda since i coughed up for this one.

You're welcome!


----------



## Barbie K

I have my fingers crossed for $20 off coupon later this week 
That would certainly sway me to place an order. Mail already came today and still no catalog 

You would think YC would want their customers to get one in time to browse and be tempted to order more stuff.


----------



## weenbaby

I didn't go this year. no funds for Boney's ?. I might try in a few weeks. I really need some candles at least.


----------



## gloomycatt

I went ahead and got everything I wanted. my store only had 1 a little party tart warmer. everything was out, and there were 3 chefs, 3 tango, 2 bye Mr bones, 1 squad car, 3 death by chocolate. I realized when I got home that my chef has an orange blob on his face... I'm going to pretend it was supposed to be his tongue, like he's licking his lips lol. no music, no decorations, but the manager had a cat costume on and the sales associate was dressed as a pirate. there wasn't an in-store contest to win the usual suspects, it's a postcard directing you to enter online. 3 other people showed up while I was leaving, but it was accidental. they looked bewildered at all the bonies


----------



## gloomycatt

oh, and sweet seduction reminds me of partylite's halloween night fragrance that was discontinued (and I LOVE it!) and moonlight on pumpkins reminds me of moonlight harvest, which was my favorite yc scent. they had it in 2009, 2010. I still buy it on eBay when I can find it


----------



## gloomycatt

I was given a coupon at the register for $10 off a $25 purchase, but it doesn't start till September 25th. in store only, 1 time use


----------



## witchyone

gloomycatt said:


> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=458473&d=1503766400"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> I went ahead and got everything I wanted. my store only had 1 a little party tart warmer. everything was out, and there were 3 chefs, 3 tango, 2 bye Mr bones, 1 squad car, 3 death by chocolate. I realized when I got home that my chef has an orange blob on his face... I'm going to pretend it was supposed to be his tongue, like he's licking his lips lol. no music, no decorations, but the manager had a cat costume on and the sales associate was dressed as a pirate. there wasn't an in-store contest to win the usual suspects, it's a postcard directing you to enter online. 3 other people showed up while I was leaving, but it was accidental. they looked bewildered at all the bonies


I think the orange blob is supposed to be a tongue. It's there on the chef on the site, too.


----------



## grandma lise

gloomycatt thank you thank you for the picture. Looks like A Little Party is in scale. That's encouraging! 

Does anyone know how to enter the drawing online? I don't have a Yankee Candle store, so am hoping to participate.


----------



## VampKat

Www.yankeecandle.com/boneybunchsweeps I think....


----------



## Nstope

I NEED that Spell Book Jar Holder. I did not see it in the catalog. Does anyone know if is available in stores.


----------



## grim gravely

Nstope said:


> I NEED that Spell Book Jar Holder. I did not see it in the catalog. Does anyone know if is available in stores.


That was the first thing that caught my eye this morning. It's not in the catalog and it's not in stores. I think I will have to place another order online today since I really want it.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield

It is not in stores, only online.


----------



## grandma lise

VampKat said:


> Www.yankeecandle.com/boneybunchsweeps I think....


Thanks VampKat, I've entered the drawing! From what I read, drawing will be on September 26th. Winners will be informed by email and must respond by email within ONE week, so we'll have to watch our email at that time.


----------



## milosalem00

I went to the party. I got there at 9:30 am, thirty minutes early. Held my 18 month old son waiting until they opened at 10:00 am. NO ONE ELSE SHOWED. I was the only one in line. I was there AN ENTIRE HOUR because they could not get my gift cards to work in store due to the new system. They ended up calling the district manager and everything ( this is after $100 went missing from a gift card last night, they claim the order processed nothing they can do to get my money back i just have to return the items ( i had bought everything a second time with a debit card) anyways after an entire hour of being there ONE LITERALLY ONE person showed up and bought two boney items. I think they just may have alienated everyone enough to make boneys fail. I will be watching for the prices to drop so I can request the difference back.


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> Thanks VampKat, I've entered the drawing! From what I read, drawing will be on September 26th. Winners will be informed by email and must respond by email within ONE week, so we'll have to watch our email at that time.


Good luck 

Went to the store and left with the Halloween hurrican set and another raven with the pumpkin. That store did not get in the skulls or the trio layered candle. I smelled haunted hallow and left it there. I'm not a fan of forbidden apple and I have enough witches brew candles for decor pieces. I do miss having a sweet scent in the Halloween lineup. I still don't understand why they got rid of ghostly treats when it was only out for one year and sold well. I might head out to another store later and use the BOGO candle coupon for the trio candle.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh wow, milosalem00. I'm so sorry this happened to you.

That's a lot of money to be out for a couple of weeks. On the positive side, you'll have TWO to choose from for each piece, and I'm thinking, hoping, you'll be able to return the remaining pieces locally to your store so you won't have to pay for shipping, which is very expensive. I did it once in 2010 because our closest store is 90 miles away.

Your experience makes me very uneasy about using Yankee Candle gift cards. Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## grandma lise

grim gravely, is Sugared Pumpkin Swirl a sweet scent? I don't buy scented candles so don't know. I saw it online this morning.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> I got two of the smaller All Hallows Eve candle holders.
> I was going to get the Cauldron, but it looks really small. I was wanting it as a candy dish. I think I will get one from a past year off ebay sometime.
> 
> I hope you stay safe Frogger, I am right outside Conroe, and my yard already has a river running through it. Thank God the city dug out our ditches recently, or my front yard would be a lake.


I hope you, Frogger, and others here from Texas come through this okay. I think you were both wise to stay home and order online.

I thought I'd listed everything I wanted. Thanks for the drawing my attention to the All Hallows Eve votive candle holders. It's tradition that I order a set of three votive holders each year from Yankee Candle. Might choose that one.


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> grim gravely, is Sugared Pumpkin Swirl a sweet scent? I don't buy scented candles so don't know. I saw it online this morning.


Yeah, I know. I just miss having a sweet scent in the Halloween lineup. It looks like forbidden apple took that spot now. I like the Halloween packaging.


----------



## Madjoodie

I'll join in on the be careful of gift cards train. My first card supposedly had no balance, then magically the second was for the exact amount of my purchase (down to the pennies)?!? That will be a fun fight to have with YC, trying to figure out how much they swindled out of my gift card balances.

My store was pretty dead (no pun intended). I got there about 30 minutes after opening, and nothing seemed sold out (with plenty of stock left in back). The few folks besides me were there to buy candles, not Halloween accessories.

The store employees were doing a hard push on the suspects piece, saying what a collector item this is. It is GINORMOUS, and since I own all of those individual pieces already, it was an easy "no way" for me. 

Looked some at the "a little party" piece, and folks may have problems with the hanging chandelier. One piece I saw was very wobbly (poor placement of the pole and bad glue job, kind of like my pet cemetery piece from years ago). 

All of the Boneys seemed so big to me this year. Getting to see these in person, turns out I am not a fan of the platforms with the checkerboard pattern at all. But I still bought the chef and the maid. Glad I could choose in store, as there were (as always) some questionable paint jobs. And runny paint and glaze makes those stamped on words very hard to read on some pieces (fine by me since I could do without words on every single piece).

One nice surprise was the cauldron candy dish. I wasn't planning on getting it, but quickly changed my mind after seeing it.


----------



## grandma lise

Head Chef is low in stock. I went back in and used the FBLIVE code for free shipping to buy three All Hallows Eve votive candle holders and Head Chef. Now that I can see all views of it, I like it. 

It sounds like Yankee Candle's poor promotion of the collection this year is really hurting the stores which is so unfair to them. It's a shame too. It's a nice collection. I bought more this year than I have in a long time. Love the themes this year. 

Glad you found a few pieces that you liked Madjoodie.


----------



## Mm87

Madjoodie said:


> I'll join in on the be careful of gift cards train. My first card supposedly had no balance, then magically the second was for the exact amount of my purchase (down to the pennies)?!? That will be a fun fight to have with YC, trying to figure out how much they swindled out of my gift card balances.
> 
> My store was pretty dead (no pun intended). I got there about 30 minutes after opening, and nothing seemed sold out (with plenty of stock left in back). The few folks besides me were there to buy candles, not Halloween accessories.
> 
> The store employees were doing a hard push on the suspects piece, saying what a collector item this is. It is GINORMOUS, and since I own all of those individual pieces already, it was an easy "no way" for me.
> 
> Looked some at the "a little party" piece, and folks may have problems with the hanging chandelier. One piece I saw was very wobbly (poor placement of the pole and bad glue job, kind of like my pet cemetery piece from years ago).
> 
> All of the Boneys seemed so big to me this year. Getting to see these in person, turns out I am not a fan of the platforms with the checkerboard pattern at all. But I still bought the chef and the maid. Glad I could choose in store, as there were (as always) some questionable paint jobs. And runny paint and glaze makes those stamped on words very hard to read on some pieces (fine by me since I could do without words on every single piece).
> 
> One nice surprise was the cauldron candy dish. I wasn't planning on getting it, but quickly changed my mind after seeing it.


They were all big pieces! I totally agree about the boney suspects being an easy no. At the flagship store it seemed like they had two out that were grabbed up quick but then I saw people walking around later with boxes that clearly had the piece in it. So I'm not sure how many they had. 
People were definitely going for the non-Boney Bunch pieces and I don't really blame them. How many people have the room to display these big pieces at home?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grandma lise

I've been curious as to how the pieces compare in scale so I listed the information this morning. I don't know how they compare to previous years. They seem bigger, but not sure. 

Measurements are H x D x W...

Boney On Board 7.75 x 4 x 5 $25

Bye Mr. Bones 7.75 x 3.25 x 5.25 $20

Death By Chocolate 7.5 x 5 x 4.5 $20

Express Check Out 8.75 x 6. 10.5 $55

Professor Boney in the Library 7.5 x 6.25 x 9 $40

Scare Squad 4 x 6 x 10.5 $35

The Honeymooners 7.5 x 8.5 x 10.25 $40

The Usual Suspects 11.5 x 7.5 x 23 $130

Thirst-Aid 8 x 3.5 x 5.25 $25

Crocs Revenge 7.5 x 5.25 x 6.375 $30

Head Chef 8 x 4 x 5.5 $25

Hotel Pet Service 7.75 x 3.25 x 5.25 $35

Nine Lives Later 7.5 x 5 x 4.5 (this isn't right) $30

A Little Party Never Killed Nobody 11.5 x 5 x 9 $65

Rack 'Em Up Miss Emerald 10 x 7.25 x 4.5 $50

Boney Holmes 8 x 6.5 x 8 $30

Last Tango 9 x 4 x 5.75 $25


----------



## ceo418

I ended up not getting any Boneys today. The Nine Lives piece was large and just a little too similar to Cat Nap. I'm going to see what ends up on sale later. 

I bought one of the All Hallows Eve votive holders and a tart and votive in Moonbeams on Pumpkins. I think that smells a lot like the former Partylite Halloween night (someone else here mentioned that they thought Sweet Seduction smelled like it!). I also ordered the Sophia votive holder online. I'm disappointed that Sweet Seduction and Moonbeams on Pumpkins don't come in tea light form. 

I did like Head Chef and Death by Chocolate. They seemed to be smaller than the other pieces.


----------



## grandma lise

Only 95 of All Hallows Eve Book of Spells is selling out - (95 left)... http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/all-hallows-eve-book-of-spells/_/R-1566746# Also the Midnight Sophia votive holder - (83 left)... http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/midnight-sophia/_/R-1566762

I don't collect Sophia but the Midnight Sophia Metal (Jar Holder) is cute... http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/midnight-sophia-metal/_/R-1566763 On one side is Sophia, on the other is a male cat with a bowler hat. I wonder if that's a new direction for the collection.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Head Chef is now out of stock. I figured that would happen, probably the same will happen to Death by chocolate cake. The prices of a couple of the pieces is just ridiculous.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I kept a close eye, on the Boneys and quantities, and waited, until my "local store" opened, at 10 a.m., to ask about Head Chef. I believe I called, at a quarter after, and there was only one piece left. I knew, I would never get my hands on that, and when I checked the quantities, on that piece, afterwards, I ordered two, in case, one was bad. I also order two, of the All Hallows Eve Book of Spells. Without a coupon, that is it, for today. I still would like Death by Chocolate, to go with the chef, the large ghost and the Steam Pumpkin Raven. But without a coupon, my order, was over $100, with upgraded shipping. Entirely too much, for too little. I had to choose, what I felt I wanted most, and ordered double, for a buffer. Since Head Chef, is sold out, for now (I suspect a restock), and the other piece, is getting close, I am content, with my decision. Happy Boney Day, everybody!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i see Head Chef as being sold out? 

ANd why does that Raven in a cage (lantern) thing look like it was delivered by my UPS man?? All jacked up and bent?


----------



## grim gravely

I had the spell book in my cart before I left for the store and when I got back it was still showing in stock. I clicked on it again and it showed 'low stock". I went to check out but checked the website one more time but nothing else interested me. I took the hit on the shipping but I really wanted it anyway.


----------



## jinglett

I ended up ordering the last three pieces I didn't order last night this morning after talking to the hubby. He figured I need to go ahead and get the anniversary piece (before I regret not getting it and it sells out) and I knew I was going to get the other two boneys anyway, no need to put myself through the agony of worry about them selling out. Definitely blew the halloween budget this year, but then again I always do  I went back to sleep and made it in to my local Yankee around 12:00 pm so I could see the pieces in person and order the orange pumpkin lantern with free shipping. They only had received a few anniversary pieces and some boneys not at all. There were about 10 death by chocolate, a couple tango, two party, two express checkout and two library. A few others I'm sure but I was just shocked at the lack of stock -- everything fit on one table. Absolutely no sophia and only a few raven items. It was a big let down. I would rather purchase them all at the store but I may not be able to get them all so it's easier to just do all online. My store just isn't what it used to be, with new employees every year who know very little about the boneys


----------



## RavenLily

Here's wishing all our friends in Texas safety for you and yours! Wow, Head Chef is already sold-out! I sure hope YC ships orders by first in, first out-I will be pretty upset if my order from last night gets canceled. This years purchases were already pretty trimmed back from last year with no coupon available. Last year we had $20 off $45 and I probably got 3X the items for the same money I spent for the few I purchased this year. Oh well, I loved looking at all of your great pics, and also descriptions of the goodies you settled on; thanks for sharing! Speaking for myself, the Usual Suspects piece just wasn't that appealing, and especially not for $130. It would have been much more tempting had YC used more of the earlier pieces which had so much more character, but that's just my 2 cents


----------



## grandma lise

Sad to see such poor promotion this year. Not fair to the stores. It sounds like this was their worst year to date for attendance. Hope Yankee Candle ups their game next year.

Despite all this, I had a really good time last nigh ordering and this morning because I really like this year's collection. 

On the door of Boney Holmes is the number 13, which pleases me greatly because it's my favorite number - (I was born 13 days after Halloween). Professor Boney in the Library is nicely detailed front and back. Death By Chocolate has additional confections on the table. Head Chef won me over after seeing more views of it today, Thirst-Aid too. I love the way the bellhops legs are buckeling, and I think A Little Party Never Hurt Nobody is going to be a favorite. Love the cut out in the wall. Will put a raised tealight behind it for added effect. The characters are nicely detailed too. I particularly like the boney holding a champagne glass.

Now its just a matter of waiting for the first packages, the dreaded inspections, and hopefully there will be enough inventory left so I can get a few pieces at a discount... 

I do have one question... Why was the Head Chef so popular? Because there was less inventory, because it can be displayed in the kitchen... I like it, of course. But that piece's popularity surprised me.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

If anyone forgot to get the Charming Scents Charms Skull & Crossbones, there are only 30, left.


----------



## grim gravely

This was the first year I paid full price for everything. At the store they were pushing me to buy more. Without a coupon, I just couldn't buy everything I wanted. I'm happy with what I got but would have been happier if I was able to save a little money. I'll be back when there is a money off coupon to get the rest.


----------



## grandma lise

wickedwillingwench said:


> i see Head Chef as being sold out?
> 
> ANd why does that Raven in a cage (lantern) thing look like it was delivered by my UPS man?? All jacked up and bent?


I would have liked that piece if they had used a neutral color for the glass, had distressed the raven image, and if it had been a tealight holder, not a tart warmer. With the right colors and artwork, I think this would have been a nice piece. I agree with you WWW. I don't think the lantern will sell well at all.


----------



## milosalem00

grandma lise said:


> Oh wow, milosalem00. I'm so sorry this happened to you.
> 
> That's a lot of money to be out for a couple of weeks. On the positive side, you'll have TWO to choose from for each piece, and I'm thinking, hoping, you'll be able to return the remaining pieces locally to your store so you won't have to pay for shipping, which is very expensive. I did it once in 2010 because our closest store is 90 miles away.
> 
> Your experience makes me very uneasy about using Yankee Candle gift cards. Thank you for sharing your experience.



I will never buy the gift certificates again


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Boneybunch15 said:


> Head Chef is not out of stock. I figured that would happen, probably the same will happen to Death by chocolate cake. The prices of a couple of the pieces is just ridiculous.


Okay, I cracked, and went on ahead, and purchased 2 Death by Chocolate, too. Just in case, one is a dud. It is going to sell out. Lord, I can't stand, these prices, smh.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> Head Chef is not out of stock. I figured that would happen, probably the same will happen to Death by chocolate cake. The prices of a couple of the pieces is just ridiculous.


How are you doing Boneybunch15? Are the water levels worsening or improving? I heard this morning that one area got 40 inches of rain.


----------



## milosalem00

My gift card was $100 my order should have been $108. When it charged it , apparently the new system over rides it. Its a mistake so it was in my favor. However, they kept saying that I paid $80 ( my gift card was $100) and that they gave me a $25 discount. Keep in mind i placed this order last night about 2 am mst. No coupon codes, no credit card on file, and a single $100 gift card involved on this order . 

In store i tried to use a gift card for $25 and one for $38.78. They would not work . They were like oh just pay for your items and we will then return them and put the money on a gift card. I was like no I've already paid and i dont want to pay again, just take the cards i've already paid for. Thats when the district manager was called and they put them through under " mall certificate". 

I will never NEVER buy gift certificates again. They are completely unusable without a total and complete hassle. They had to call yankee to even see what my balances were to confirm them because they all every one of them said zero. INSANE


----------



## wickedwillingwench

that's weird and aggravating! I used 2 $100 gift cards online last night with no problem but maybe it was because my total was over $200 and I still owed them money?


----------



## Boneybunch15

grandma lise said:


> How are you doing Boneybunch15? Are the water levels worsening or improving? I heard this morning that one area got 40 inches of rain.


We aren't doing bad, thanks for asking. Our friends out in Todd's Mission are facing a possible tornado knocking on their door right about now. We are worried about them. There has been some serious damage in the Houston area neighborhoods. This was a bad storm.


----------



## Boneybunch15

RavenLily said:


> Here's wishing all our friends in Texas safety for you and yours! Wow, Head Chef is already sold-out! I sure hope YC ships orders by first in, first out-I will be pretty upset if my order from last night gets canceled. This years purchases were already pretty trimmed back from last year with no coupon available. Last year we had $20 off $45 and I probably got 3X the items for the same money I spent for the few I purchased this year. Oh well, I loved looking at all of your great pics, and also descriptions of the goodies you settled on; thanks for sharing! Speaking for myself, the Usual Suspects piece just wasn't that appealing, and especially not for $130. It would have been much more tempting had YC used more of the earlier pieces which had so much more character, but that's just my 2 cents


Oh, I will be mad too. I put my order in around 1 am this morning. I do remember people talking last year about their early orders being cancelled. I will be so mad if that happens to me, especially since the Head Chef is now gone.


----------



## grandma lise

The Raven Night Metal Jar Holder is low in stock - (80 left)... http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/raven-night-metal/_/R-1566766


----------



## Frogger

I do have one question... Why was the Head Chef so popular? Because there was less inventory said:


> I think it is popular because it is a smaller piece, cute and a play on words that can be displayed in the kitchen. It is one of the 4 pieces I ordered.


----------



## amuck amuck

wickedwillingwench said:


> so why didnt the dumba$$e$ at YC make a 'Whodunit Hotel' house to go with the theme???? I actually might have bought that....
> 
> i just looked at each of them up close and i'm glad i bought the ones I did and didn't buy the others. It really could have been an amazing theme but, as they have in recent years, Yankee blew it. And I don't get the croc piece at all....it's just dumb and ugly, imo.
> 
> I am super glad i got 2 of the steampunk skulls, tho...they look pretty good from what i can tell.


This would have been the year to resume filming the mystery, maybe we would have understood the pieces better. If you have not seen clue you are really in the dark. It also would have added something to their lack of promo this year. Why they make such a secret of things is beyond me. I only bought the chef and the maid this year. If I had known beforehand what was coming and the leap in price I would have not bought things elsewhere.


----------



## Jezebelle

Well, I ended up out by YC today so I stopped by. The paint jobs on some of the pieces were terrible! Fresh out of the box and chipped or smeared off.


----------



## Jezebelle

Here's a pic of the ceramic coloring missing right below the lip area on this skull candy jar..


----------



## Jezebelle

Last one, I was looking at the light up police car, I couldn't find one with the glue NOT on the car itself. I'm disappointed at YC, after all these years of buying. I ended up just getting the Raven Night Metal Jar Candle Holder, the WitchesBrew Fragrance Spheres & the Raven Night Jar Candle Shade. The store let me order the metal holder online through them & waived the shipping. The Binet bunch pieces were incredibly large, and the store I visited had only 2/3 in stock. The manager said they weren't shipped everything so they are doing free online orders. Anyway, that's my YC update!


----------



## grim gravely

The spell-book is now down to 30 left. I doubt we will see a restock on this one.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

There are only 15, of the Midnight Sophia Votive Holder left!


----------



## grandma lise

I am very particular about the condition of my collectibles. With the Boney Bunch, I gave up years ago...[sigh]. It is what it is... May luck be with us all this collecting season. We need it with Yankee Candle.


----------



## grim gravely

The spell book and Sophia votive holder is now sold out. I hope they are filling orders as they were placed and this does not become an issue like the ghosts last year.


----------



## RCIAG

I'm not a regular Boney Bunch buyer but I've bought a piece here & there & generally got rid of them because I've got enough to collect & didn't need to add this to my other collections.

I'm sorry the quality has deteriorated. They're catering to the market & I guess they need them fast so quality is suffering.

I did buy some non-Boney stuff this year, I got the All Hallows Eve Happy Halloween Triple tealight holder since I have the larger single pumpkin version that this should match, the All Hallows Eve Luminary tea light set, & that Raven Night Skull Caldron since it was only $10 with the rest of the order. I may not keep the last 2 but we'll see once they get here.


----------



## Nstope

I agree, especially with the spell book being an online exclusive.


----------



## Nstope

Has anyone returned stuff to Yankee Candle online? I have a local store, but was wondering if it's easier just to return online?


----------



## Madjoodie

Nstope said:


> Has anyone returned stuff to Yankee Candle online? I have a local store, but was wondering if it's easier just to return online?


Last year just about every item I ordered online came damaged or otherwise messed up (I got one with half a face missing). YC's customer service was excellent, never even made me ship things back. I either got new pieces sent, or a refund for items that were already sold out. This year, I made sure to buy what I could in the store. Fingers crossed for the online exclusives though (I ordered the pet hotel and thirst aid).


----------



## Mourning Glory

I did manage snap a couple pictures of Sherlock today. I know that several of us were dying to see different angles. I also took a picture for scale purposes that has Express Checkout in it with A Little Party. Express checkout was a maybe but now due to the size I just don't know. Nine lives is also in the corner. It was pretty large also.

I ended up making the bulk of my purchases online last night. All of it was non boney except Thirst Aid. In store today I got the maid, the chefirst, and the candy dish. My days of buying the whole line are definitely over. We did have a decent turn out. I got there 45 minutes before open and we were the only ones there til open when one lady tried to plow past us. A few people were behind her. There was a decent selection. They were really pushing people to buy the boneys in the boxes. I asked the lady to open mine first because I saw some questionable paint jobs. Overall, happy with what I got. I'll only get more with coupons or on clearance at this point.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ermagard! the paint on that Boney Holmes is just AWFUL!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> ermagard! the paint on that Boney Holmes is just AWFUL!!


If this, is any indication, of how Head Chef and Death by Chocolate will look, when they arrive, I will be getting my money back, and shopping at Pier 1, and Grandin Road.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i agree, PM. i've always had good luck with pieces i ordered online...i bet THIS is the year it all goes to hell!


----------



## grandma lise

Wow, Death By Chocolate is low stock - (only 20 left)... http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch---death-by-chocolate/_/R-1564760 When I checked yesterday afternoon, there were 147 left so customers are still ordering.


----------



## Barbie K

Thanks for positing the photos Jezebelle and Mourning Glory. So sad that nothing has changed and the paint jobs and quality of the boneys has not improved.
I was thinking about getting the police car but I really don't want to pay full price for something so poorly made. Maybe on sale. My crazy cat lady was really bad and I doubt I would even put her out this year.

Still excited about the hallows eve collection. I was surprised that even the candy dish had issues.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I hope the paint jobs on Head Chef and Death by chocolate are good since I won't be able to get another one. I am sure DBC will be sold out too soon.


----------



## grandma lise

Well, I decided to order an extra Death By Chocolate and Thirst-Aid just in case. Hoping the others will still be replaceable if they have significant problems. I really hate this...

Looks like Crocs Revenge will be the next to sell out with only 220 left. I chose not to order that one, so no need to order a second. 

Also decided to order the All Hallows Eve Jar Holder to go with the three votives I ordered yesterday. Really like the layering of purple and orange.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Oh, I am getting worried. My All Hallows Eve candle holders have shipped, but not my boneys. 

BTW, how do you determine how many of each boney they have left?


----------



## grandma lise

What's really bad about the Boney Holmes piece Mourning Glory photographed is that the bottom door hinge wasn't painted. One of these days I'm going to get up the nerve to re-do the faces on my Boney Bunch collection.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15, click on "Quick Shop" which is top right or bottom of your screen, then on the page that comes up enter the item number and the quantity of 999, then hit enter. In a black box above where you entered the information it will tell you if there's less than 999 pieces in inventory or it will take you to your order page and show that you're interested in purchasing all 999 items. In the later case, just click on "Remove".

What is the order status of your Boney Bunch pieces? If it shows "In Warehouse", you should be fine. All three of my orders are still showing as "In Warehouse".


----------



## Boneybunch15

Yes, mine still show in warehouse. Thanks for the info on how to tell how many boneys are left. 

Well, some people wasted no time getting the new Boneys on Ebay. Death by chocolate and head waiter are both for sale from $50 to $100 bucks.


----------



## grim gravely

I had to replace one of my All Hallows Eve votive holders today. The inside was warped so bad that it funneled up and I couldn't even get a tea light in there to lay right. I did get the lecture that these are "hand blown and inperfections are expected" 
Once I showed him what I was talking about and explained that it's a safety issue, he exchanged it right away. My store still have head chef and death by chocolate left. Maybe I should get another one just in case my online order is sloppy. Many of the boney bunches are sloppy this year. I almost got ALPNHN but when I brought to to the counter I saw it was cracked at the top and glazed over.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

now, I am getting nervous. I might traipse down to the flatland tomorrow and see if they have anything in store at YC and buy a back up just in case....


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

The issues, people are having already, are why, I wanted to get mine, in store. With Head Chef, pretty much gone, by 10:30, and the nearest store, an hour away, that wasn't, an option. I am pretty nervous, after seeing pieces, like this, on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...996162?hash=item36200d9982:g:5wsAAOSwYZ9ZosZW

Look at the holes, near the eyes, and all of the white paint drips, down the back. I can't believe, this seller, wants $70. This Head Chef, is TERRIBLE.


----------



## Nstope

I'm getting nervous that they might not be shopping in order of received this year again. I placed an order right when they went live that hasn't shipped and have seen that others orders have already began shipping


----------



## kingcoop80

went to yankee candle yesterday with the misses.. pretty cool seeing 10 year anniversary of boney bunch, although they had some cool things we just stuck with the halloween candles...


----------



## VampKat

In reply to the question about returns: I used to work there so I can say that the stores hate, hate, HATE when you return a bunch of stuff you got online to a store. They do it because they have to but if you just return & don't exchange (preferably spending more than you return) they will not be happy. Online returns can wipe a store's entire day worth of sales in one go, easy. And, trust me, they will remember that in a not so good way.

Yes, returning in store is easier but you run the risk of alienating the staff if you don't make an even exchange or larger purchase. If you are on good terms with your store & get invites to things like Employee Sales then you might not in the future because they will remove you from their list.


----------



## RavenLily

It's getting a bit nerve wracking looking at the poor paint work on so many pieces others have shared and still have no shipment confirmation on my order which contains the sold-out online Head Chef and the DBC Maid. I'm seriously considering calling my YC store and asking them if they have these and buying back-ups just in case. I remember when Pet Cemetery came out I ordered when there were still many in stock, and yet my order got canceled when they sold-out. I was forced to buy it on eBay for $125 only to have it reissued by YC some years later at a fraction of that amount. Getting freaked out, and not in a spooky kind of way!


----------



## halloweenology

Went back to yankee today to exchange my maids poor paint job for another. I mentioned the AAA discount again today only I worded it differently (yesterday they denied my coupon) I said can you check this code? It is supposed to be 20% off the entire purchase. They tried it and it worked! I ended up buying the chef as well seeing that it was sold out online and got a price adjustment on my maid I purchased yesterday! Win win. Now I wait patiently for a $$ off coupon to get thirst aid. Maybe I'll order two and return the sloppy one. They like me there. I hope the won't mind. I may also get the purple/orange jar holder. It remind me of a sunset on all hallows eve.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I completely forgot about the $5 voucher I had. I could have saved money on my All Hallows Eve candle holders. Oh well, now I will have $10 discount. I might buy the Sherlock Bones.


----------



## grandma lise

halloweenology, I saw your post about the AAA discount and ignored it [banging head on surface of desk]. The funny part is that my husband added me this year so I could have used it on my entire purchase. 

Okay, I found the coupon - (did a search on "AAA discount Yankee Candle [my city and state]". It's good through Christmas Eve. It also states "in store only". I don't have a local store [weeping]. Oh well. Great find. Maybe we'll get a store here again someday.


----------



## grandma lise

VampKat said:


> In reply to the question about returns: I used to work there so I can say that the stores hate, hate, HATE when you return a bunch of stuff you got online to a store. They do it because they have to but if you just return & don't exchange (preferably spending more than you return) they will not be happy. Online returns can wipe a store's entire day worth of sales in one go, easy. And, trust me, they will remember that in a not so good way.
> 
> Yes, returning in store is easier but you run the risk of alienating the staff if you don't make an even exchange or larger purchase. If you are on good terms with your store & get invites to things like Employee Sales then you might not in the future because they will remove you from their list.


I do hear what you're saying. I personally bought from my store if they had the candle holders I wanted in stock. Often they did. (They took good care of me. That's how I got an extra set of BB ornaments years ago.) If not, I'd purchase online, but this was before you could order online through your store. Sadly we lost our store a few years ago to lease negotiations.


----------



## grandma lise

[sorry, duplicate post]


----------



## Nstope

VampKat said:


> In reply to the question about returns: I used to work there so I can say that the stores hate, hate, HATE when you return a bunch of stuff you got online to a store. They do it because they have to but if you just return & don't exchange (preferably spending more than you return) they will not be happy. Online returns can wipe a store's entire day worth of sales in one go, easy. And, trust me, they will remember that in a not so good way.
> 
> Yes, returning in store is easier but you run the risk of alienating the staff if you don't make an even exchange or larger purchase. If you are on good terms with your store & get invites to things like Employee Sales then you might not in the future because they will remove you from their list.


Thank you. Definitely going to return online. Just didn't want to deal with the shipping back process. I want to stay on good terms with my store


----------



## Spookywolf

I'm trying to hold out for coupons, but I did place an order online this weekend because I wanted the Raven Night jar holder. It was low stock when I ordered and now sold out, so I have little hope that I'll actually get it. I was one of the ones that got cheated last year on the ghosts. I ordered just a few minutes after they hit the YC website last year (just after midnight or so) and they canceled my order. But they fulfilled orders placed much, much later than mine. Definitely left a bad feeling with me about YC's ability to process orders in a professional, organized manner. Guess I'll see what luck I have this time around. Got a few candles with the B1G1 coupon. While I was at it I got the All Hallow's Eve votive holder (looked amazing in Boney Bunch Love's catalog pic) and the All Hallow's Eve gift set of the tealight holder. Love the grinning pumpkin faces on that, plus I finally get to try Witch's Brew to see if I like it. No Boneys for me yet, but hearing the bad paint jobs are back again this year, I'll wait and go to the store to see Death By Chocolate in person. I hope we see coupons soon for the accessories. I hate that they withhold coupons for the release party, but I guess it's working for them, judging by the 'Sold Out' already marked on a few. Hopefully there will still be some around come coupon and sale time. Some of them are really expensive this year, and my budget just can't do it without a little help. Fingers crossed that YC will give us a break soon.


----------



## gloomycatt

waiting for boney holmes... in the meantime this is my kitchen display


----------



## gloomycatt

don't know why it's sideways... sorry guys


----------



## grandma lise

gloomycatt, the new pieces look great with the toasting couple! 

Not sure, but it looks like A Little Party Never Killed Nobody is similar in scale with the toasting couple. What do you think? Is it? 

Makes me so happy to see your display. 

Hopefully someone will come along and right your picture...


----------



## gloomycatt

it's similar, but if I were going to display them side by side I would raise the toasting couple up on a platform. the figures themselves are shorter in stature, and the chairs are lower than the booth. the little party bonies also have larger heads, which I didn't notice until the pieces were side by side lol. I'll post a photo tomorrow of that (and hope it's right side up).


----------



## gloomycatt

and if there's a moderator reading... please fix my picture


----------



## grim gravely

I forgot who is was but someone here mentioned that one of their orders were shipped but not the others. Someone also mentioned that people are getting shipment confirmations. Besides the spell book (still showing in warehouse) my other orders that were placed within an hour of everything showing up through quick shop are also in warehouse. I'll have to now go to Yankee and buy both the head chef and the death by chocolate pieces along with skulls I ordered. The other items should still ship since trhey are showing in stock online, unless they want to hold my orders until everything sells out because I ordered too early. I'm not waiting until they cancel my orders to buy what I want from the store. Another year of Yankee screwing us over for ordering early. I rather have the pieces I really want over waiting a few days to hear everything was cancelled because what I ordered sold out. Next year I'm going to rethink ordering everything online.


----------



## amuck amuck

grim gravely said:


> I forgot who is was but someone here mentioned that one of their orders were shipped but not the others. Someone also mentioned that people are getting shipment confirmations. Besides the spell book (still showing in warehouse) my other orders that were placed within an hour of everything showing up thus rough quick shop are also in warehouse. I'll have to now go to Yankee and buy both the head chef and the death by chocolate pieces along with skulls I ordered. The other items should still ship since trhey are showing in stock online, unless they want to hold my orders until everything sells out because I ordered too early. I'm not waiting until they cancel my orders to buy what I want from the store. Another year of Yankee screwing us over for ordering early. I rather have the pieces I really want over waiting a few days to hear everything was cancelled because what I ordered sold out. Next year I'm going to rethink ordering everything online.


Has anyone gotten any boneys shipped yet or is all non boneys being shipped. I ordered as soon as they system let me and all I ordered was Death by chocolate. My status is in wharehouse also. Just wishing it is because the warehouse does not work weekends.


----------



## grim gravely

amuck amuck said:


> Has anyone gotten any boneys shipped yet or is all non boneys being shipped. I ordered as soon as they system let me and all I ordered was Death by chocolate. My status is in wharehouse also. Just wishing it is because the warehouse does not work weekends.


Hopefully we get shipping notices starting tomorrow. I'm still going to get backups of the chef and the maid just in case the quality is bad.


----------



## grandma lise

I ordered early last year too, and all 5 of my orders shipped. They were not cancelled. I think we'll be okay.


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> I ordered early last year too, and all 5 of my orders shipped. They were not cancelled. I think we'll be okay.


Good to hear that that. I ordered everything online because I didn't want to bother with going to the store early. Since ordering I have been to the store a few times and they are still stocked. I just don't want to wait and hear that I missed out.


----------



## grandma lise

Okay, I went back through my history from last year. I put in 5 orders on the 26th. My ghost order was cancelled on the 31st, but my other four orders shipped on the 28th and 30th. Hope that's reassuring...

Correction: All five of my orders shipped on the 28th and 30th. When they cancelled 2 of the 3 ghosts ordered on the 26th, they created a new order number just for that part of the order and cancelled it on the 31st. The rest of that order did ship. This confirms that it was only the ghosts that were cancelled last year.


----------



## grandma lise

Not sure, but I think it was only the ghost orders that were messed up last year. And I was able to re-order them later.


----------



## grim gravely

Yeah, I remember a lot of the ghost orders were cancelled last year. I was able to place the order in store and they still shipped them even though I had to wait a long time. They wanted to hold my entire order until the ghosts were back in stock but I requested them to ship when they did have.


----------



## grandma lise

I suppose it's still possible that there could be a problem because we ordered the ghosts on the 26th, but didn't learn that they were cancelled until the 31st. It wouldn't hurt to buy the items from your local store that sold out early, then to return them after you receive your shipment. 

Last year, as I recall, items that sold out early were made available later for brief periods of time. That's how I got the rest of my ghosts. If all else fails, there's always Ebay. It's just more expensive.

The other thing I noticed looking at last year's history is that we had a coupon to use on September 7th.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I am the one who said my Boney order is still in the warehouse and my All Hallows Eve candle holders shipped. As of this post, my Boneys are still showing in the warehouse. I pray they do not cancel my order. I live in Texas and cannot get to The Woodlands to shop in the store.


----------



## witchyone

I went to my local YC yesterday because we happened to be at the mall. They had at least two of every piece and the paint jobs on the whole were pretty bad. There were obvious imperfections on every piece as far as I could tell. I broke down and bought Death by Chocolate because the idea of not getting even one Boney seemed kind of sad after so many years of collecting. There were two Death by Chocolates. The one I took has a ridiculously low hairline but the other one had a big orange drip coming down from a cupcake and it was in a very obvious spot, so I went with the lesser of two evils. I should have taken a picture of the two side by side because even their faces seemed different. Definitely not a good year, paint job-wise.

Thirst Aid is growing on me a bit but I'm holding out for coupons.


----------



## Boneybunch15

witchyone said:


> Thirst Aid is growing on me a bit but I'm holding out for coupons.


I think Thirst Aid would have been better if they had put skull and crossbones on the bottles he was serving. That way he could be one of the murder suspects.


----------



## Kitty

Got a catalog at my local YC store, I inquired about the Head Chef prop & BB store sign, when promotion is finished 2 weeks I can pick up for FREE. 
I was so excited that I forgot to take pic.
Ask if yours are available!


----------



## Forhekset

Anyone got any coupons for the website, or know if any coupons are coming soon? I've got $131 worth of stuff in my cart...can't bring myself to pull the trigger without a coupon, though.


----------



## Mourning Glory

My order still hasn't shipped either. I placed it about a half hour after everything went live. None of the items on my order are sold out, though. I think they are just really slow this year. They do have on their site that the sold out items will be available again on September 5, so if there are any complications orders will probably not be cancelled, just delayed. Also, I'm betting there will be no coupon til after this restock, so they can sell more full priced items.


----------



## Nstope

The things that are sold out on Yankee's website are showing Will be Back in Stock September 5th. I think that is a little strange.


----------



## Boneybunch15

You would think that YC should fill the orders from first received to last. I don't know if they do that, but they should.


----------



## HallowKitty

grim gravely said:


> Is that going to be a exclusive for the Flagship store?


Sorry to take awhile to reply back...no, there was not an exclusive Williamsburg, VA Flapship store BB piece; they only offered at checkout-register: Velvet Sugar Pumpkin Large Jar Candle for $10 with any Full-Price Large Jar purchase as the Velvet Sugar Pumpkin fragrance product was not available anywhere in store or online for purchase.


----------



## grandma lise

Nstope said:


> The things that are sold out on Yankee's website are showing Will be Back in Stock September 5th. I think that is a little strange.


That's great news and a step in the right direction by Yankee Candle.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> You would think that YC should fill the orders from first received to last. I don't know if they do that, but they should.


We don't know how they will fulfill their orders this year. I know everyone's anxious. I am too. But I'd rather be excited and hold off being upset until I have reason to be upset. I'm reading similar comments elsewhere. Really wish Yankee Candle would operate more like Hallmark where we have in hand the Christmas ornament catalog in _April_ and have adequate time to save for and plan our purchases for the year.

I'm pleased that we had an interesting theme this year that doesn't involve drinking, also that most of the pieces were in scale. Now if we can just get them to throw in a few Victorian/Edwardian pieces, I'd be over the moon - (Scary Poppins and Dead On My Feet were both received well last year). BoneyBunchLove says a Boney Bunch collection is in the works for next year. Looking forward to it.


----------



## HallowKitty

Nstope said:


> I NEED that Spell Book Jar Holder. I did not see it in the catalog. Does anyone know if is available in stores.


They had all the "Online Exclusives" available at the Williamsburg Flagship store & assuming they also have them available thru the Deerfield Flagship store...why don't you try calling one of these stores & see if you can order it to be shipped out to you as a possible idea....


----------



## HallowKitty

grandma lise said:


> Wow, Death By Chocolate is low stock - (only 20 left)... http://www.yankeecandle.com/product/boney-bunch---death-by-chocolate/_/R-1564760 When I checked yesterday afternoon, there were 147 left so customers are still ordering.


I'm not sure how the missed the "quantity" posts, but can you please tell me (again) the procedure on how to find out the quantity # amount available for Yankee Candle products? Much thanx...meow!


----------



## DarkSecret

I pretty much stuck to my game plan. For the third year in a row my daughter and I went to the Williamsburg store. I like the fact that they always have plenty of stock, so I can pick the best of the bunch. Not that any of the boneys are ever perfect. When we got there, we found out from the others waiting in line that YC had put the majority of their Halloween merchandise (with the exception of the boneys) out the day before. My daughter later pointed out that there was not a ghost or Sophia tealight holder to be found in the store. I can only assume they had been bought the day before if they had any at all. I was surprised that there were a lot more people there than the year before. I guess the fan appreciation day theme brought in some of the customers. In the prior two years, the staff had refreshments put out. There weren't any this year. They did have four new boney bunch figures that they were giving out as door prizes, I didn't win any thing. As far as fan favorites, much to my surprise, two people snapped up The Boney Suspects immediately. There didn't seem to be a lot of interest in the steam punk items as there was in prior years. The chef went quickly, they re-stocked and then he was gone again. I ended up buying the chef, maid, thirst aid and the croc one. I actually bought three chefs, two for me and one for my daughter. If I really like a piece I buy an extra, I'm a klutz. Last year I took a fall down my steps, I had the bartender in one hand and the skull crusher in the other. I wasn't hurt, but my boney bunch guys weren't as lucky. I didn't replace them. I also got the steam punk raven, raven tea light mirror, steam punk skull and the $10 cauldron. I enjoyed myself, it was fun to be a part of the excitement, I kinda liked the Boney on Board one, and I might buy that at a later date.


----------



## HallowKitty

amuck amuck said:


> Has anyone gotten any boneys shipped yet or is all non boneys being shipped. I ordered as soon as they system let me and all I ordered was Death by chocolate. My status is in wharehouse also. Just wishing it is because the warehouse does not work weekends.


I ordered all Boneys Friday late eve around 2am & all of them are coming up shipped via Fed Express w/shipping tracking #


----------



## lisa48317

The best thing about this preview party is that it always happens the weekend before my birthday! So my very uninspired gift giver of a husband just gives me free-rein to get whatever I want! 

I've never (KNOCK ON WOOD) had a problem with getting the items I've ordered online & I don't recall ever having any horrible paint-jobs like you guys are saying! I think the slight messiness is part of their charm, but I've never had any blobs or missing spots, etc. 
So all of my items are saying in the warehouse (maid, butler, squad car, candy dish & skull & crossbones charm) so I'll keep an eye on those. The spawn & I are going to the actual store tonight to see what we can see. I've been on the fence about Boney Holmes - but after seeing Mourning Glory's pic of it....I may get it! 

I really want to check out some of the candles, too. I don't like to order them online unless it's a scent that I already know.


----------



## HallowKitty

*Williamsburg VA Flapship store Saturday-Halloween Party Day experience*



DarkSecret said:


> I pretty much stuck to my game plan. For the third year in a row my daughter and I went to the Williamsburg store. I like the fact that they always have plenty of stock, so I can pick the best of the bunch. Not that any of the boneys are ever perfect. When we got there, we found out from the others waiting in line that YC had put the majority of their Halloween merchandise (with the exception of the boneys) out the day before. My daughter later pointed out that there was not a ghost or Sophia tealight holder to be found in the store. I can only assume they had been bought the day before if they had any at all. I was surprised that there were a lot more people there than the year before. I guess the fan appreciation day theme brought in some of the customers. In the prior two years, the staff had refreshments put out. There weren't any this year. They did have four new boney bunch figures that they were giving out as door prizes, I didn't win any thing. As far as fan favorites, much to my surprise, two people snapped up The Boney Suspects immediately. There didn't seem to be a lot of interest in the steam punk items as there was in prior years. The chef went quickly, they re-stocked and then he was gone again. I ended up buying the chef, maid, thirst aid and the croc one. I actually bought three chefs, two for me and one for my daughter. If I really like a piece I buy an extra, I'm a klutz. Last year I took a fall down my steps, I had the bartender in one hand and the skull crusher in the other. I wasn't hurt, but my boney bunch guys weren't as lucky. I didn't replace them. I also got the steam punk raven, raven tea light mirror, steam punk skull and the $10 cauldron. I enjoyed myself, it was fun to be a part of the excitement, I kinda liked the Boney on Board one, and I might buy that at a later date.


Right there with you Dark Secret...same experience & also will add that I thought the YC store employees didn't know their products or what they had..ie..asked employee if they had the Sophia metal cat tealight holder & they didn't know anything, whereas I later found out that day that this item was only available for purchase in this year's Halloween gift basket; Williamsburg store had no real party: no freebies, no free food, & nobody that really knew anything,etc...very disappointing experience as won't stop there again going thru VA; only benefit at this store was the ability to buy all the "Online Exclusives" in Hand, which did me little good as only bought the "Midnight Sophia" collection in the store as the rest of my online BB exclusive purchases were done prior at 2am that eve before store opening...other customers were pushy at this store when the doors opened grabbing Boneys infront of us & the ones that bought the "Usual Suspects" pieces were bullying idiots as stayed away from them knowing they were the first in line...I was 6th in line, but glad I ordered 2 of the suspects piece online in case 1 comes broken; Anyway~this store only had "6" Usual Suspects" available as gone instantaneously upon doors opening at 10am.


----------



## Nstope

No word on any of my orders as of now. I am glad that Yankee is brining in more stock September 5th. But I do think it's kind of strange. Did they have more stock available and didn't put it all on the website? Or were they able to order more product, (but it seems it would take more than a week to get it there). I am also kind of wishing I waited for a coupon since everything seems to be in stock or going to be in stock, but when's the coupon coming is the real question?


----------



## Mourning Glory

HallowKitty said:


> Anyway~this store only had "6" Usual Suspects" available as gone instantaneously upon doors opening at 10am.


My store only got one Unusual Suspects. I was in the store for 30-45 minutes, and it was still there when I left. It's interesting to see what items are popular where. At my store everyone was getting head chef and death by chocolate. I'm guessing they were the most popular this year.


----------



## grandma lise

Oh yay HallowKitty! I put my order in at 1:32 a.m. PST so hopefully mine will ship today or tomorrow, but it was a big order so who knows!

DarkSecret, it's always sad when a Boney is broken, but better them than you. I didn't collect the steampunk pieces previously, but did this year. Looking forward to seeing them. I really like the raven on "Lost". 

lisa48317, for the most part, I've had good luck over the years too with the paint jobs. 2010 is when the sloppy paint jobs started. I returned a lot for a refund that year. One particular piece comes to mind. They had glued in the metal taper holders into The Proposal piece then turned it upside down on to the table. It arrived with a big chunk of plywood attached to it. [giggle]


----------



## Kitty

In years past the YC South Deerfield & Williamsburg Flagship stores had exclusives. These are not the regular or online pieces.


----------



## DarkSecret

Oh I forgot, on my second time through to check out, the clerk, who was dressed as Daphne from Scooby Doo, gave me a coupon. It is for $10 off a $25 in-store purchase. It doesn't go into effect til September 25. The coupon is good through October 31st. I have a feeling there will be no coupons for September. Could be wrong. If any of you are travelling or vacationing in the Williamsburg area, the store there is having a "Girls Night Out" on September 7th. It is from 6 to 9 if I'm correct. Just about everything in the store is 30% off. I'm not going to make it this year, got to go with my boys to see that scary movie "IT".


----------



## Boneybunch15

Grrrrr, my order is still in the Warehouse.


----------



## VampKat

So it was never confirmed definitively by anyone higher up in the company who would have the authority to actually know such things, but I was always told that people who came into the store & placed the order through the store got priority in shipping. This was because the customer actually made the trip out to a store with money in hand. Sucks for you guys without a store close by, but that's what I was told. So I hope that helps in figuring out the order of shipping.

Now the restock thing is because they only order a certain amount for the release as a way to gauge what to order for the rest of the season. They already have some going at the production place in China, because they know they will obviously need more for the rest of the season, but they do not finalize that order until after the weekend is over & sales are in. Hence the September restock.

Hope that helps!


----------



## VampKat

And now having said all that, my order of the spellbook is on the way! Just received notification. My humongous order is still processing. I ordered through the store so I could support my local store & so i could have boxes for everything for later packing. And cuz I didn't want to lug everything to the car. Lol.


----------



## Faucheuse

SO glad they're getting more stuff back in stock so I can get that Book of Spells jar holder. The only question is whether I should check at midnight or wait until later in the morning...


----------



## ceo418

I, too, noticed that my All Hallows Eve votive holder had an uneven bottom. I just returned it today and bought the All Hallows Eve jar candle holder. I'm using it now with the tea light insert and I really like the glow. My Sophia votive holder is on the way. I noticed they had many Boneys left, including four Death By Chocolate and three Head Chef.


----------



## grandma lise

VampKat said:


> So it was never confirmed definitively by anyone higher up in the company who would have the authority to actually know such things, but I was always told that people who came into the store & placed the order through the store got priority in shipping. This was because the customer actually made the trip out to a store with money in hand. Sucks for you guys without a store close by, but that's what I was told. So I hope that helps in figuring out the order of shipping.


Thanks for sharing this. It's much easier to order online, but when we had a store, I made my purchases there. I appreciate Yankee Candle doing this for their store's customers. It saddens me to see the stores disappearing.


----------



## grandma lise

ceo418 said:


> I, too, noticed that my All Hallows Eve votive holder had an uneven bottom. I just returned it today and bought the All Hallows Eve jar candle holder. I'm using it now with the tea light insert and I really like the glow. My Sophia votive holder is on the way. I noticed they had many Boneys left, including four Death By Chocolate and three Head Chef.


I got both the jar holder and three votive holders. Will check the bottoms on each and return any that aren't flat. Last year I experimented with tealights in the jar holder. I lit it with my Partylite Universal Tea Light Holder, also with one, two, or three tea lights in the bottom. I really like the purple and orange layering. I really don't need anymore large display pieces but had to make an exception for this one.

My orders haven't shipped yet. Waiting, waiting, patiently waiting...

Faucheuse, now that the initial ordering is behind us, you can order as soon as Book of Spells becomes available again. It think checking at midnight EST is a good idea.


----------



## Hallow-art

I stopped into Yankee Saturday afternoon to check out the BB selection. Didn't leave with anything but here are some photos


----------



## grandma lise

Death By Chocolate is low stock again - (14 left). All Hallows Eve Stemmed is also low stock - (78 left). Got my catalog today, or possibly Saturday. This has never, ever happened. Finally!


----------



## grandma lise

The paint jobs on the Usual Suspects is so good. I wish Yankee Candle would sell the baby in the highchair separately. It would be nice to have one in that size. If I could find a way to detach those pieces from the display, I'd buy it.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> The paint jobs on the Usual Suspects is so good. I wish Yankee Candle would sell the baby in the highchair separately. It would be nice to have one in that size. If I could find a way to detach those pieces from the display, I'd buy it.


You never know. Maybe you'll win one!


----------



## Barbie K

grandma lise said:


> The paint jobs on the Usual Suspects is so good. I wish Yankee Candle would sell the baby in the highchair separately. It would be nice to have one in that size. If I could find a way to detach those pieces from the display, I'd buy it.


I entered for a chance to win and I don't want it. If I win we can do a forum raffle and winner would only have to pay shipping


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i stopped at the local YC store and picked up Head Chef and DBC. Oh my word...the paint on them is awful. The Boney Suspects is GINORMOUS and the one at the store had the black paint chipped off the metal wire already. I also got one of the raven candle trays to put in a shadow box. The manager in the store agreed with my comments about the size, price and quality of the BB in recent years and said she'd pass my comments up the chain. I'm sure it won't matter even if she DOES pass them up.

I did love the steampunk skull and can't wait to get mine.


----------



## grim gravely

My spell book shipped today. The other orders are still in warehouse but I'm sure they will ship soon.
Stopped at Yankee today and they were sold out of both the head chef and death by chocolate. I'll have to check a different store for them. I did get some candles with the buy one get one free coupon. 
Witches Brew 
Forbidden apple
two of the trio candles
Sweet Seduction swirl
two Moonbeams on Pumpkins
Maple Walnut
Sugar & Spice
Steampunk Skull
Silver Skull (last one they had)
No Boney Bunches, the quality is horrible this year for such expensive pieces.


----------



## Nstope

Makes sense about the orders placed in store getting priority in shipping because someone I know who placed an in store order already shipped, yet both my orders from Friday night and Saturday are both In Warehouse.


----------



## gloomycatt

little party and the toasting couple side by side...


----------



## gloomycatt

adding a little height to the couple...


----------



## gloomycatt

so the scale isn't exact, but it's workable if I elevate the older piece or put it on another shelf


----------



## gloomycatt

but if you think about it, we've had scale issues before. I love pet cemetery, but it's a lot smaller than the other bonies and boney animals.


----------



## gloomycatt

so anyway my order hasn't shipped yet but I NEED that spell book jar holder! I'll be watching for it on the 5th.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh my. that is quite a difference in size. 

but what i hate most is that they look like they were painted by drunk, blind chinese dogs with no opposible thumbs..


----------



## RavenLily

Okay.... Now I'm beginning to get a little ticked off with YC- Here it is, Tuesday morning, and my order is STILL in warehouse. Why does it seem like we're getting punished for placing our orders early online? I read where someone wrote that store orders get priority, but even so, this is getting ridiculous IMO. At this rate, it will be a miracle if all the items we ordered aren't out of stock. Or maybe some already are, and we're on the September 5th ship date? IDK, but if it's still in warehouse at the end of the day, I guess I'll call or chat online with YC to inquire.


----------



## Forhekset

wickedwillingwench said:


> oh my. that is quite a difference in size.
> 
> but what i hate most is that they look like they were painted by drunk, blind chinese dogs with no opposible thumbs..


But how do you really feel about it?


----------



## grandma lise

gloomycatt the scale difference in your last post really surprised me. In my mind Pet Cemetary is huge. It's not, which is nice. Thanks for all the pictures. Hoping Yankee Candle will eventually resolve these scale issues. I can hope. 

I haven't had my entire collection at the house in years. It would be nice to have it here again, but it takes up so much space. Realistically, this probably won't happen this year. By next year is a stronger possibility. My Halloween collection has grown to the point where I now need to do a purge. It's going to take a lot of time, but is more doable now that I have a better sense of what pieces I enjoy most.


----------



## Boneybunch15

RavenLily said:


> Okay.... Now I'm beginning to get a little ticked off with YC- Here it is, Tuesday morning, and my order is STILL in warehouse. Why does it seem like we're getting punished for placing our orders early online? I read where someone wrote that store orders get priority, but even so, this is getting ridiculous IMO. At this rate, it will be a miracle if all the items we ordered aren't out of stock. Or maybe some already are, and we're on the September 5th ship date? IDK, but if it's still in warehouse at the end of the day, I guess I'll call or chat online with YC to inquire.


I agree. The order I placed at 1 am is still in warehouse, but the order that I placed with customer service during business hours shipped out the next day.
And, they are the ones who make the products available to purchase that early, so if they don't want us ordering them that early, don't make them available.


----------



## RavenLily

Boneybunch15 said:


> I agree. The order I placed at 1 am is still in warehouse, but the order that I placed with customer service during business hours shipped out the next day.
> And, they are the ones who make the products available to purchase that early, so if they don't want us ordering them that early, don't make them available.


Well, hopefully this will be reassuring to all- I just chatted w/YC and they told me my order will be shipped out today and that all items that have inventory at the time the order is placed are reserved so there won't be an issue with items being canceled from orders if they've since sold out. Let's hope so, fingers crossed


----------



## grim gravely

One of m,y two orders that I placed as soon as they went live shipped today. The order with death by chocolate and head chef are still waiting to be shipped. I called Yankee and inquired about that order. They told me that the order just has not been shipped but is definitely there waiting to be processed and will ship within the next day. Even though head chef is sold out, I will still be getting everything in my order. Any orders placed before anything sold out will be filled.


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> gloomycatt the scale difference in your last post really surprised me. In my mind Pet Cemetary is huge. It's not, which is nice. Thanks for all the pictures. Hoping Yankee Candle will eventually resolve these scale issues. I can hope.
> 
> I haven't had my entire collection at the house in years. It would be nice to have it here again, but it takes up so much space. Realistically, this probably won't happen this year. By next year is a stronger possibility. My Halloween collection has grown to the point where I now need to do a purge. It's going to take a lot of time, but is more doable now that I have a better sense of what pieces I enjoy most.


I'm in the same situation. I just had too much Halloween stuff. I could never put everything out at one time and I try to rotate pieces every year.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I guess I will have to call and inquire about mine if it doesn't ship tomorrow. I couldn't have received it yet anyway with the USPS not running here in the Houston area. I have an ebay order that has been kept in Dallas for two days now. 
I need to get me some more totes to put all of my Halloween stuff in. My boney collection has doubled since last year and I still have non Boney Halloween stuff that goes out.


----------



## Frogger

Well I wish my orders would hold off on shipping. We are so flooded down here in Houston. Thankfully our house was not flooded and we still have power.


----------



## grandma lise

Yay! This showed up in my mailbox this morning: "Your order is on it's way! Follow it's progress...time to get excited!" 

Two of my three orders have shipped: the Saturday 4:30 a.m. EST order and the Saturday 3:30 p.m. EST order. 

At first I thought only 2 of the 8 items shipped from the first order, but when I scrolled down in the email, I saw that the other 6 items shipped in a 2nd box. Can hardly wait.

Boneybunch15 and Frogger, I didn't even think about how you all in Texas are being impacted by delivery of your orders. I wonder how the shipper is handling that...

grim gravely, one of my goals is to do a better job of and organizing my collection so I can find what I'm looking for each year. I also have to rotate which pieces I display, mostly because our home is 1200 square feet. The YC and PartyLite is easy to store, but the thrift store finds are more challenging. Might start organizing those by year purchased with a picture of the contents on the outside of the box. Then again, it's nice to have them stored by how I displayed them too. Still thinking about this...


----------



## Boneybunch15

I couldn't wait any longer so I called YC and was told that my order should get a tracking number tonight. 

As far as shipping to me, USPS Houston distribution center is not going to be open until tomorrow at the earliest, so everything will be kept somewhere else that is safe and secure I hope. I have an ebay package that is being held in Dallas until ???

I don't know about UPS or Fedex. If they have to go through Houston, I guess they will be held back too. I just hope I get them. My other YC order hasn't left Ohio yet. All this fuss, I hope they are not lost in the shuffle.


----------



## RavenLily

Despite what YC told me this morning, still no shipping info......


----------



## amuck amuck

RavenLily said:


> Despite what YC told me this morning, still no shipping info......


I placed my order as soon as the system would take the item #. Only ordered 1 thing, Death by chocolate, still in warehouse. I think they are punishing us.


----------



## gloomycatt

I got my shipping notification late Tuesday afternoon, for delivery on or around the 4th


----------



## gloomycatt

I have to find 1 more small cabinet to display my bonies. they are out all year round- i have the glass fronted book case featured in the sideways picture and a casket cabinet my bf and I built last year. I have pieces that will be seeking new homes that have not been displayed for 4+ years (2009 & newer bridal pieces plus odds & ends). so it's time to start building! or antiquing (that's where the bookcase came from!)


----------



## gloomycatt

and thank you kitty for the instructions to fix my picture.. I will be able to get to an actual computer by the weekend and I'll try to get it right &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## 31salem13

Ordered as soon as numbers could go in, shipping says it will be here on Thursday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Boneybunch15

gloomycatt said:


> I have to find 1 more small cabinet to display my bonies. they are out all year round- i have the glass fronted book case featured in the sideways picture and a casket cabinet my bf and I built last year. I have pieces that will be seeking new homes that have not been displayed for 4+ years (2009 & newer bridal pieces plus odds & ends). so it's time to start building! or antiquing (that's where the bookcase came from!)


I wouldn't want to keep mine out all year, because then they wouldn't be as special to me and I wouldn't get excited about putting them out. But that is just me. Halloween is the only holiday I really go all out and decorate for. 
I too need to find extra space to display them. My husband just rolled his eyes at me when I said I was going to decorate over labor day.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Grrrr, mine is still showing in warehouse. I too was told it would be last night when I got my tracking number. I am starting to get angry.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Well, yeah my package is going to be delayed. 

Tracking #:9405509699937858936772
Carrier:USPS
Status:ACCEPTED IN TRANSIT DELAYED
PROCESSING EXCEPTION REG WEATHER DELAY
Aug-29-17, 22:28 PM, DALLAS 75398

In Transit to Destination
Aug-29-17, 09:13 AM, On its way to MONTGOMERY, TX 77316

Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility
Aug-28-17, 16:13 PM, DALLAS TX NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER

In Transit to Destination
Aug-28-17, 09:21 AM, On its way to MONTGOMERY, TX 77316


----------



## Boneybunch15

I have a feeling all of my shipments are going to be delayed and warehoused somewhere. So, they will go from YC warehouse to some Texas warehouse.


----------



## Kitty

For a Halloween catalog call YC South Deerfield, MA Flagship Store, 877-636-7707. 
The Fall catalog is also available.

From Boney Bunch Love facebook
For those of you that had an eye on something on YC's website for Halloween or Boneys... There will be a restock on September 5th! Mark your calendars!


----------



## RavenLily

Grrrr, so much for Deb at YC telling me my order would ship out yesterday; here it is Wednesday morning and it is STILL showing in warehouse. I ordered as soon as the Boneys went live so I don't understand the delay. I just spoke to a different person at YC and she said they 'printed' my order this morning, whatever that means. She said at least it's a good sign I haven't received a cancellation email... really?? I was among the 1st people to order, what the heck? Anywho, she wouldn't speculate on when it will ship, but did say I'll have it in time for Halloween, LOL All I can do is laugh at this point (in between being annoyed!)


----------



## Impy

I made two orders Saturday and the small one shipped pretty much ASAP and has been moving at a steady clip. The big order with all the interesting stuff? Still sitting there, waiting for any movement whatsoever. It's not fun to track something that isn't moving, Fedex/YC.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

mine have shipped.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I called back this morning and was told that mine would ship out later today. Yeah, I heard that yesterday too!!! I also ordered the Boney Holmes yesterday because I just love the old Sherlock Holmes movies with Nigel Bruce and Basil Rathbone.


----------



## Mourning Glory

My order "shipped" yesterday too. Or rather it's been sitting for almost 24 hours with a shipping label created. I bought far more online than I did on store just in case some of the non-boney items flew off the shelf like in years past. (The infamous witch boots). Boy, did I bet on the wrong horse. There were multiples of everything left by the time I left the store, and here I am with no idea when I will actually get my packages.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

now if only they would credit my rewards acct.


----------



## RavenLily

Wow!! Today really IS my lucky day!! Not only did I finally get my shipment notification for my full order, but I even got my Yankee Candle catalog!! Do I dare order anything else? I think not, at least not until there's a decent coupon that's not just for candles


----------



## grim gravely

My final order shipped today. That was a chance I'm not willing to take again next year knowing that death by chocolate and head chef sold out at my store. I wanted to get one of the bigger pieces at the store but everything is so poorly made this year. It was choosing between crossed eyed boneys, dents on their heads, or bases that were spray painted horribly with random drips on paint. I decided to not get any of the larger pieces due to the price and flaws.


----------



## RavenLily

wickedwillingwench said:


> now if only they would credit my rewards acct.


Me two! Show me the money, YC!!


----------



## lisa48317

Mine shipped this morning & according to tracking, has left the Fedex location in Groveport, OH. I'm expecting an update on that soon, since I work for a trucking company and know how long it takes to go that relatively short distance to SE Michigan... (tapping foot, looking at watch) It still says I should be getting my package Friday, tho. 
And I got my catalog yesterday, too!


----------



## Boneybunch15

Mine finally received a tracking number as well. Hasn't shipped yet, just the label, so maybe that is a step in the right direction. 
Not to be a pessimist, but I had this happen to me at JC Penney one time. They gave me a tracking number that never moved through the system. When I called to find out why, they said the item was out of stock. When I asked what the shipping label was put on if there was no item to ship, they couldn't answer me.
Brain trust!!!


----------



## grandma lise

This is the earliest I've ever received my catalog. I forgot to check my mail on Saturday so may have had it then. I wish they'd put the Boney Bunch on the cover though. I'm afraid I'll throw it away not realizing that it's the Halloween catalog!

Glad to hear everyone's orders are shipping. Hoping I get my packages before the re-stock so I can return a problem pieces for exchange.


----------



## Boneybunch15

There was a write up this morning saying that all mail carriers have indefinitely suspended deliveries to the Houston area. Fabulous!! That means even though my Boneys are coming by Fedex, they will be held over somewhere else, likely Dallas like my other one. 

I don't like that word indefinitely. There is no telling when I will get my Boneys. This is going to be such a pain in the butt. Even though everything in my city is unaffected for the most part, all mail regardless of carrier goes through Houston. 

Sorry, I know I am being self centered. My own husband hasn't been able to get to work because his job was affected by the hurricane. Looking forward to getting my Boneys is the only thing that gives me some joy right now.


----------



## RavenLily

Boneybunch15 said:


> Looking forward to getting my Boneys is the only thing that gives me some joy right now.


It's understandable BB15, these have been trying times for your area. It's okay to want something to look forward to for some joy diversion from all of the stress. I remember the last big earthquake we had here and how chaotic and surreal everything was. Even the slightest little ray of sunshine in my day at that time made all the difference. I hope you get your ray of sunshine very soon!


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15, I was wondering if there was a hub in Texas. Too bad it's Houston. Hopefully, they'll find a workaround and get your packages to you...somehow. They can't just allow packages and mail to accumulate for weeks, and weeks. Have fingers and toes crossed for you.

My last order shipped today. So long as I don't get a cancellation email tomorrow - (which is what happened last year with the ghosts in my order) - I now have everything ordered on it's way.


----------



## grim gravely

It's strange how orders were processed and shipped this year. My friend ordered her items as soon as the quick search ordering started to work. Her items were delivered to her today. She used the Boney Bunch code for free shipping. She did not upgrade the shipping method. I placed mine around the same time and they are still in transit. Not a big deal since everything seems to be on it's way now. Did anyone else get their items delivered yet?


----------



## Mourning Glory

After nearly 2 days of sitting with a shipping label created, my order has finally shipped. It's scheduled for Tuesday, although, I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## RavenLily

Mourning Glory said:


> After nearly 2 days of sitting with a shipping label created, my order has finally shipped. It's scheduled for Tuesday, although, I'm not going to hold my breath.


Yes, I realize now my excitement over my order FINALLY being shipped yesterday was premature- I now see after checking the tracking that the only thing that happened was a shipping label being created; that is STILL the status today, almost a week since placing the order!! Is this some new YC tactic to have us upgrade our shipping, or just incompetence?


----------



## 31salem13

I received my items this morning. I'm sorry that some of your shipments are being messed with. Seems Yankee always finds a way to make BB release a challenge!


----------



## Mourning Glory

RavenLily said:


> Yes, I realize now my excitement over my order FINALLY being shipped yesterday was premature- I now see after checking the tracking that the only thing that happened was a shipping label being created; that is STILL the status today, almost a week since placing the order!! Is this some new YC tactic to have us upgrade our shipping, or just incompetence?


The new ways that YC cooks up to alienate their customers never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Boneybunch15

Well, as paranoid as it might sound, I really do think that YC punishes those of us that jump the gun on ordering before the official start time. I ordered Boney Holmes and it got a shipping label the next day, while my early orders just got the shipping label yesterday.


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy

On Launch day (26 Aug) I placed an order at 1215 am CST (The Boney Suspects) and it arrived today. I placed two other orders- one at 713 am CST (Scare Squad, Sweet Seduction Candle, Forbidden apple/sweet seduction swirl candle, cauldron candy dish) one at 733 am CST (Rack em up Ms Emerald) and those are scheduled to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i'm much more excited by the Aunt Hilda i bought off ebay (which came in 3 days and i still don't have any boneys.)

I do have to say that i have been under the perception that boneys are getting bigger...but they are not. The individuals are the same size as Aunt Hilda...they're just clumpng them together and putting them on those stupid platforms.


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy

When you luck out with a decent paint job, but you have to deal with this &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## RavenLily

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> View attachment 462433
> 
> When you luck out with a decent paint job, but you have to deal with this ��


Wow, for $130 you shouldn't have to deal with that! I haven't seen that piece in person- is the platform, back panel and tealight holders made out of some sort of sheet metal? I hope you're able to get a much better replacement piece, or that you're able to repair it. Sheesh, Yankee's quality is really tanking!


----------



## RavenLily

Good news is my shipment is FINALLY moving, bad news is it isn't scheduled to be delivered until next Thursday- Almost 2 weeks from the time I ordered it! I only hope the pieces I ordered don't look like a pre-schooler painted them, arrgghh.


----------



## grim gravely

The thing I hate about FedEx Smartpost is that they take it as far as they can and it sits overnight. Then USPS picks up the package and it's about two or three days until it's finally shipped. Not sure why Yankee decides to ship this way, especially knowing how fragile these things are. If I remember correctly, Yankee pretty much shipped everything overnight and FedEx itself delivered my packages.


----------



## Boneybunch15

RavenLily said:


> Good news is my shipment is FINALLY moving, bad news is it isn't scheduled to be delivered until next Thursday- Almost 2 weeks from the time I ordered it! I only hope the pieces I ordered don't look like a pre-schooler painted them, arrgghh.


Well, considering that they are made in China, they very likely are painted by children. Maybe not preschoolers, but probably 12 year olds for pennies a day in pay.


----------



## lisa48317

Mine is in transit to the local post office as of 5:36am today. But it moved my delivery date back to tomorrow, so I guess it's up the USPS now!


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy

I wasn't going to buy any, because I don't love any of them (first time since 2008). Hubby insisted on this piece, then the car (because I have all the other cars/lights up) and he found out the billiard table lit up, so we HAD to get that too. He actually went to the store and bought all the others for me. I returned them all about 4 hours later because the paint/quality was not even substandard (especially for the price of the pieces!) Here is a better photo of it up close. I wish the protective feet on it were black instead of the glaring white, but that's an easy fix with a sharpie 














Size comparison:


----------



## Jennyhay198

*Broken Usual Suspects*

So I ordered 2 of the usual suspects in case the quality of one of them wasn't up to par. When I went to open them yesterday I was disappointed to see they were just shipped in the packing box without additional support and without fragile or "this way up marked." The votive holder cups came loose in both and resulted in heads and arms getting broken off the pieces. When I contacted Yankee Candle I was told to submit pics and when I did I was told I had to return them both before a replacement could be sent. I am worried it will sell out before I get the replacement. I am beyond frustrated. Did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Mourning Glory

Jennyhay198 said:


> So I ordered 2 of the usual suspects in case the quality of one of them wasn't up to par. When I went to open them yesterday I was disappointed to see they were just shipped in the packing box without additional support and without fragile or "this way up marked." The votive holder cups came loose in both and resulted in heads and arms getting broken off the pieces. When I contacted Yankee Candle I was told to submit pics and when I did I was told I had to return them both before a replacement could be sent. I am worried it will sell out before I get the replacement. I am beyond frustrated. Did this happen to anyone else?


BoneyBunchCrazy had an issue with the cups coming out. You're the first to report breakage on this piece. What were they thinking not double boxing a piece that is so big and heavy??? Especially when they are using fedex smart post, having it change hands so many times. That's just begging for disaster. As far as getting your replacements, there are still 301 Suspects pieces in stock, so you will have no problem getting your replacement. I'm sorry you had a negative experience and I hope this isn't a prelude to everyone else's deliveries.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I just got my 2 $5 vouchers today. Now I just need a coupon!


----------



## grandma lise

That's awful, just awful JennyHay198. It sounds like they think you're an Ebay seller and are going to re-glue the pieces and sell them on Ebay.

Call Yankee Candle back. Explain to them that they need to take responsibility for _not securing the tealight holders for shipment_ (which is what caused the broken arms). And frankly, even if they double boxed them, YC doesn't use adequate packing material so the result probably would have been the same. 

The problem likely was a combination of a hard hit to the box which broke the heads and loosened the tealight holders which broke the arms. Shippers are very hard on packages. Yankee Candle knows this, but they prefer to just replace the piece instead of properly packing their shipments.

See where that gets you.

Tell them if they still won't accept your pictures, you'll gladly return them with their return shipping labels, but you'd like to return them for a full refund because you're concerned they'll sell out before the return is processed, and you want to purchase a new piece NOW.

If they aren't willing to do that, I hope you can return for a full refund. 

Geez...I'm so sorry this happened to you. Again, this is awful, just awful.

I haven't ordered the larger Boney Bunch pieces yet. If they don't take responsibility, not sure I'm going to order them. Actually, I may also return what I've already ordered for a refund. I'm disgusted.

This is just not right.


----------



## Barbie K

Can't it be returned to a store and then have that store order a new piece? I would hate to be out that much $ to have received 2 broken items.
I often wonder what the people that pack these fragile items for shipping are thinking


----------



## grandma lise

That's a good idea Barbie K. That solves the problem. I hope Jennyhay198 chooses to do this.

As you know, the pieces are packed in China, not here. Once in the US, they aren't inspected, which is common. The customer serves as "quality control" now. 

Shipping in a larger box may or may not have made a difference because the YC doesn't add adequate packing material. If I'm remembering correctly, UPS requires double boxing for fragile items and an inch of packing material between all sides of the box and the contents. YC does not do this.

It's a numbers game. It's cheaper for YC to not pack their items properly and to take their losses than to properly pack all shipments.

In my opinion, Yankee Candle should have asked the manufacturers to NOT glue in the ceramic tea light holders, to instead wrap and secure them with the piece. I don't believe this was a shipping problem. It was a design problem. This also would have allowed for easier cleaning.

Yankee Candle needs to take responsibility. 

It's not Jennyhay198's fault that the ceramic tea light holders broke loose and broke the arms of the other ceramic pieces. Metal flexes. Adhesives fail under those circumstances. 

YC does not guarentee replacement. It puts customers in a horrible position. Are 310 pieces enough to insure replacement? Maybe, but how many others were received broken out of the 900 shipped? We don't know. Nor do we know how many will be purchased when a coupon comes out.

Yankee Candle needs to do the right thing.


----------



## maxthedog

Mourning Glory said:


> I just got my 2 $5 vouchers today. Now I just need a coupon!


I'm not sure how common this is but I left some things in my cart for a few days and they sent me an email for 20% off entire purchase if I complete ..just had to click through email to activate..worth a shot


----------



## Boneybunch15

My All Hallows Eve candle holders were supposed to be delivered today, but the storm has forced Fedex to hold deliveries somewhere, so I have no idea when I will get any of my packages. I was wondering why there had been no movement in the last couple of days, well now I know why. I am able to get USPS deliveries, but I guess Fedex is just not willing to go to Houston.


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy

Jennyhay198 said:


> So I ordered 2 of the usual suspects in case the quality of one of them wasn't up to par. When I went to open them yesterday I was disappointed to see they were just shipped in the packing box without additional support and without fragile or "this way up marked." The votive holder cups came loose in both and resulted in heads and arms getting broken off the pieces. When I contacted Yankee Candle I was told to submit pics and when I did I was told I had to return them both before a replacement could be sent. I am worried it will sell out before I get the replacement. I am beyond frustrated. Did this happen to anyone else?


I had one of the votive cups come loose in shipping. I heard clanking while trying to get it out of the Styrofoam, so I just knew it was busted up. (I was lucky and it wasn't) Mine was an easy fix, but for the price, I shouldn't have had to fix anything. The funny thing is that the paint job is nearly flawless on that piece...I guess we can't have the best of both worlds.


----------



## grandma lise

maxthedog said:


> I'm not sure how common this is but I left some things in my cart for a few days and they sent me an email for 20% off entire purchase if I complete ..just had to click through email to activate..worth a shot


Happy for you maxthedog! 

I just checked. I ordered $183 of product and have about $205 in my wish list. I would have loved to have received that email, but didn't. I'm going to hold off for coupons or the 50% off sale.


----------



## Jennyhay198

Thanks everyone. I called back and after being on hold for 20 mins they finally agreed to send new ones but gavr me serious attitude about it. Like everyone said though I am worried about the new ones being damaged as well. The tealight holders should have definitely been packaged separately. Mine were both delivered on their sides as well since there weren't any markings on the box. When I was on hold though I was searching around on Yankee candles website and I got a message saying that one of the items in my cart was low in stock and I could click to activate a 20% off coupon. Like maxthedog said it might be worth it to add some things to your cart


----------



## Countess Dracula

So on launch day I did what I said I would never do again, I bought two new Boney Bunch pieces that I knew would be huge. And they were. I have one huge piece from last year, Cat Nap, and I wanted the two pieces to off set it. I want to display these three together in my guest bedroom. I bought Nine Lives later and Hotel Pet Service . I really love the Pet Hotel piece but it is so big. I also like the Nine Lives later piece but again , so huge. BUT they do go with Cat Nap just like I thought they would. LOL I will probably try to score Death by Chocolate when it comes back in stock ( assuming it does ) but as it seems the trend towards bigger and bigger pieces continues I am going to be skipping the Boney Bunch in the future. Too large, too expensive, and no more room to store them and/or display them. I love the cat and dog pieces, (they pulled me in to buy BB in the first place ) but I just can't anymore. I look at my older pieces and how they seem so special and downright delicate now. 

I only placed one small order on launch day hoping that not too much would sell out and I could wait for a coupon to buy anything else. I do love the Sophia line ( which carries forward the black cat line from several years ago - an absolute favorite of mine ). I bought the Sophia jar shade and tray. I love them as I knew I would. I am hoping to pick up the votive holder when it comes back in stock and maybe one other item from that line. I also would like to get the All Hallows eve jar holder and perhaps another item or two. But I am spending way less at YC this year. I was hoping they might have some scarecrow additions this year but no such luck.  

Oh and as I was unpacking my box I was reminded why I hate YC deliveries, that cheap styrofoam was flying everywhere. Not a good look all over my kitchen but my cats found it fascinating LOL


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, I caved.  I went to the store for candles w/the B1G1 coupon and was able to check out the Boneys in person. I really liked the Death By Chocolate and the paint was really good. I swore I wasn't going to buy any accessories w/o a coupon, but since it was the only one they had left I decided to buy it rather than take a chance w/the online pieces sight unseen. I'm going to display her in my kitchen which I'm slowly converting to a Witchy Kitchen theme. I would have liked to get the Head Chef to go with her - the store had two - but the paint was terrible on both. The Chef part of the piece was fine, but the pumpkin on the table (which I think is the cutest part) was really bad. One was pitted and misformed out of the mold, and the other had thin, streaky orange paint that had run. I just couldn't pay full price for it when it looked that bad. I think it's showing some greed on YC's part to withhold coupons on accessories when the BBs release, but that's the corporate world these days. DBC was the only one that really spoke to me. Some of the pieces were really big - too big for me anyway. So, I'm 2 years in a row now with only having bought 1 Boney Bunch piece. But I think that makes it more manageable. My plan is to pair down my existing collection to the must-have pieces so it's not so overwhelming and I can continue to enjoy them. And I think limiting myself to only 1 or 2 pieces per year will make them more special.


----------



## grandma lise

Jennyhay198 said:


> Thanks everyone. I called back and after being on hold for 20 mins they finally agreed to send new ones but gavr me serious attitude about it. Like everyone said though I am worried about the new ones being damaged as well. The tealight holders should have definitely been packaged separately. Mine were both delivered on their sides as well since there weren't any markings on the box. When I was on hold though I was searching around on Yankee candles website and I got a message saying that one of the items in my cart was low in stock and I could click to activate a 20% off coupon. Like maxthedog said it might be worth it to add some things to your cart


I'm glad you persevered and Yankee Candle agreed to your reasonable request.


----------



## Lucy08

Stopped in my local YC today, they had a couple of most pieces. My goodness they are HUGE!!!!!!!! This is the first year I haven't bought a single thing!


----------



## grandma lise

Lucy08 you're freaking me out [giggle]. If I open my boxes and I don't like them, I'll cry. They won't be here until the 8th or 9th. Trying to not think about it too much. I'm wondering if the loss of Houston for a period of time impacted shipping.

It's 85 degrees here, I'm melting, and I have to go out. Wish I could wait until the sun goes down...


----------



## Frogger

grandma lise said:


> Lucy08 you're freaking me out [giggle]. If I open my boxes and I don't like them, I'll cry. They won't be here until the 8th or 9th. Trying to not think about it too much. I'm wondering if the loss of Houston for a period of time impacted shipping.


It impacted me. I ordered the first few minutes they were available online and I am not getting them until this Wednesday.


----------



## Lucy08

grandma lise said:


> Lucy08 you're freaking me out [giggle]. If I open my boxes and I don't like them, I'll cry. They won't be here until the 8th or 9th. Trying to not think about it too much. I'm wondering if the loss of Houston for a period of time impacted shipping.
> 
> It's 85 degrees here, I'm melting, and I have to go out. Wish I could wait until the sun goes down...


Sorry! They are really big! Paint wasn't awful, except for the checkerboard pattern on the bases. A few were cute. I think that's my problem, im getting away from the cute Halloween stuff.


----------



## VampKat

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> View attachment 462433
> 
> When you luck out with a decent paint job, but you have to deal with this &#55357;&#56834;


So I know I am late with this but I was out of town this weekend.... But the tealight holder coming out of these things is common. We used to get stuff all the time where they had either come loose during transit or they were never glued down to begin with. It's especially bad with the Christmas stuff actually. Honestly, I just kept gorilla glue at the store & glued them down before putting them on the sales floor.


----------



## grandma lise

VampKat said:


> So I know I am late with this but I was out of town this weekend.... But the tealight holder coming out of these things is common. We used to get stuff all the time where they had either come loose during transit or they were never glued down to begin with. It's especially bad with the Christmas stuff actually. Honestly, I just kept gorilla glue at the store & glued them down before putting them on the sales floor.


I hate breakage. Somehow I already knew this. Bad Yankee Candle, particularly for giving customers a bad time when it does happen.


----------



## grandma lise

Frogger said:


> It impacted me. I ordered the first few minutes they were available online and I am not getting them until this Wednesday.


That's funny. I ordered not long after you. I did not go through a hurricane, but I won't receive my packages until Friday or Saturday. Can't remember which. I hope they arrive in good condition and you're able to enjoy them.


----------



## gloomycatt

so... the stuff that's supposed to be back in stock today is marked as "sold out"... 
I ran to eBay and ordered the spell book jar holder. grrr


----------



## DarkSecret

gloomycatt said:


> so... the stuff that's supposed to be back in stock today is marked as "sold out"...
> I ran to eBay and ordered the spell book jar holder. grrr


I noticed that too this morning Gloomycatt, it looks like Yankee Candle didn't get their merchandise in. Just a guess, because I notice that restock notice they had put up (giving today as the day to reorder) has been taken down. What's up with that?


----------



## DarkSecret

Looks like stuff is now back in stock, looks like it happened maybe at 11:00 AM est. Most items are now available again, but not for long!


----------



## blackcatlady

I just ordered off their site - what I wanted all ready went to low stock


----------



## DarkSecret

Yep, going fast too. I did snag a spell book, still showing as low stock. And so is Death by Chocolate and Head Chef and a few other items.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I grabbed two more, of Head Chef, as I had issues, with both of mine, that I received, in my first order. One, is even missing the tongue. I didn't like Death by Chocolate Cake, as much as I thought I would. If I find a better one in store, I will exchange. Otherwise, I will be returning. Yankee Candle, as usual, is the only retailer, that commands such high prices, for such low quality work. After last year, I swore, I wouldn't do this, again. But, I really liked, the chef, this year. I really hope, one of the two, is a keeper.


----------



## DarkSecret

Here's hoping you get a decent Head Chef Pumpkin Muffin! He is by far my favorite piece this year!


----------



## gloomycatt

I just ordered another spell book and an additional small ghost. good luck everyone who was waiting for the restock!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks for the reminder. Looks like I won't be able to return any problem pieces for exchange because of the way Yankee Candle is doing things this year - (restock prior to customers receiving their shipments) - so I also have bought seconds of the smaller pieces. Frustrating...

I really, really hope I'm not disappointed this year.

63 of Head Chef available when I ordered.


----------



## grim gravely

Looks like the Spell Book went fast again. Those who were able to order it are going to love it.
My order sat at FedEx SmartPost all weekend and finally left for my Post Office this morning. It won't be delivered until tomorrow. I hope everything makes it alright and in one piece. My Yankee got their weekly shipment today but couldn't tell if there were any restock on Halloween items. If they did get restock, I'm having them hold me a good looking death by chocolate just in case mine is horrible.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I just got my All Hallows eve candle holders, Head Chef and Death by Chocolate. The paint jobs on them look good. I am still waiting on my Boney Holmes.


----------



## gloomycatt

my boney holmes has drips ☹ he'll be going back


----------



## Mourning Glory

My order came today, one day later than scheduled. I can't believe how little I bought this year. In store, I only got Death by Chocolate and Head Chef. And online I got 7 items. The only boney I bought online was Thirst Aid which has a decent paint job. The front handle on his cart is crooked and the back one is loose which is nothing that can't be fixed. Overall, no broken items.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i got all my pieces: Boney HOlmes, Professor Boney, Express Checkout, thirst-aid, head chef, and DBC. also 2 of the steampunk skulls. All of mine look good so I'm lucky. Which means i now have a spare DBC and Head Chef. I guess I will return them in a couple of weeks if no one wants them.

but i am decided that i really have to collect far fewer boneys. I just don't have space for them. *sob*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> i got all my pieces: Boney HOlmes, Professor Boney, Express Checkout, thirst-aid, head chef, and DBC. also 2 of the steampunk skulls. All of mine look good so I'm lucky. Which means i now have a spare DBC and Head Chef. I guess I will return them in a couple of weeks if no one wants them.
> 
> but i am decided that i really have to collect far fewer boneys. I just don't have space for them. *sob*


Please hold onto them, in case my replacements, don't work out. I am still waiting for them, to ship, but I did pay for upgraded shipping, so it wouldn't take forever. I sure am hoping, I get a good Head Chef, this time. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

DarkSecret said:


> Here's hoping you get a decent Head Chef Pumpkin Muffin! He is by far my favorite piece this year!


Thanks so much, DarkSecret! Mine, too. Still waiting, for them to be shipped. It is taking too long, LOL!


----------



## pumpkinpatchbook

We had fun at the Yankee Halloween Party!!!!!! We even got a custom candle!!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I was surprised at how small Head Chef and Death by chocolate were, compared to some of the other boneys from last year. I was glad the paint jobs on mine were good. I have both pieces in my kitchen on either side of my oven. I am still waiting on Boney Holmes.

I too have run out of room for the boneys. Mine have already moved out of the living room; I have pieces on the stair landing and a little cubby by the base of my stairs.


----------



## grandma lise

gloomycatt, glad the piece you're returning is still in stock. Hope your luck is better this time. Relieved to hear some are receiving BB pieces in good condition overall.

Mourning Glory what do you think about the raven screen lit? I'm going back and forth on that one.


----------



## Lorie Lu Lu

Has anyone else had problems with their boney bunches? I just opened my boney bunch and each one has a production flaw. Not the unique flaws that make these so adorable, but flaws so bad they look like I bought them at the dollar store. I sent pics to yankee candle and all they could do was apologies. Now I have to drive all the way across town to return these. I'm heart broken.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> Please hold onto them, in case my replacements, don't work out. I am still waiting for them, to ship, but I did pay for upgraded shipping, so it wouldn't take forever. I sure am hoping, I get a good Head Chef, this time. *crosses fingers*


they are in a holding pattern.


----------



## grim gravely

My order has arrived. Going to go through everything and will report back on how head chef and death by chocolate look.
My store told me today they aren't expecting any more Halloween in shipment. I asked if they meant this week or they just aren't getting anymore Halloween Halloween. They said they aren't getting any more Halloween this year. If you do see anything you want at the store, grab it. With the current coupon that's out (2 for $22 medium jars) they are out of the swirl and witches brew. They only had a few of forbidden apple left. They did have a ton of sweet seduction left.


----------



## Lorie Lu Lu

I think the quality of the Boney Bunches are slipping.


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy

I don't know if this is the raven screen youre talking about. I LOVE this lit up.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Mourning Glory what do you think about the raven screen lit? I'm going back and forth on that one.


I didn't have a chance to light it, but I will post a picture for you went I get off of work tonight.

Boney Bunch crazy, I really wanted that gate and seeing your picture makes me want it even more. Traditionally, there has been a coupon Labor day week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lucy08

Was at the mall tonight and one of my kiddos wanted to see the Boneys in person. Talked to the asst. mgr, they have hardly sold anything BB. They still had quite a bit left, including the huge suspects piece. At least two or more of every piece ( only one tart warmer, but only received two to begin with) was still font and center. She said the "party" was a complete waste, no one was there to buy. She got a lot of feedback mirroring what a lot of us are saying. Too big and too expensive. The store is under the impression that this is the last year for BB, but we've heard that before!

One observation, I was looking at the cat lady a little closer. She's really cute but........ the proportion of her legs compared to her arms, yikes! Also, she looks just like Olive Oil from the old Popeye cartoons.


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy

Mourning Glory said:


> I didn't have a chance to light it, but I will post a picture for you went I get off of work tonight.
> 
> Boney Bunch crazy, I really wanted that gate and seeing your picture makes me want it even more. Traditionally, there has been a coupon Labor day week. Fingers crossed!



I wasn't going to get it on launch day (I thought it was "meh"), but hubby convinced me-he thought it was cool. (I also got two of the taper holders and the jar holder that matches). I have this as my fireplace screen. I have battery operated tealights in it since I have dogs that are curious. It is my fave piece in this years collection (and I've been collecting since 2008)


----------



## RCIAG

I really wish some other sellers would learn to package things like Yankee Candle. I got my stuff today & I'm still trying to get the styrofoam bits off the floor & sofa & the cats LOVELOVELOVE all the brown paper it was all packed with!

I love the cauldron but it's much larger than I'd expected & the 3 pumpkins that have Happy Halloween above them was smaller than I'd expected. And much like Baby Bear's bed, the little black pumpkin with tealights is juuuust right!


----------



## grim gravely

I opened death by chocolate and I'm very disappointed with the quality. I know it's a risk ordering these over going to the store and hand picking them. I just wish there was some quality control. The eyes are messed up and there is a big ceramic bubble on her apron that was glazed over which becomes a eye sore when you look at the piece. There is a small chip on the cake itself, it's a natural chip but still..it should not have pass any quality control. 
The head chef piece is a little better. It has your usual runny paint issues which I can live it. I hate that there is glazed over black spot on the checkered base right in front. I guess I'll just have to live with it. Hopefully "thirst aid" is better but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Boneybunch15

I thought I knew all of the Boney Bunches, is this an authentic Boney?http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...718569?hash=item25df741c69:g:WM4AAOSwUnFZsJ9I


----------



## grim gravely

Boneybunch15 said:


> I thought I knew all of the Boney Bunches, is this an authentic Boney?http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...718569?hash=item25df741c69:g:WM4AAOSwUnFZsJ9I


It's not a Boney Bunch, i't was a after life piece that was released to Yankee retailers like Bed Bath & Beyond. There are two versions of this character. It was never sold in Yankee Candle stores.


----------



## Nstope

Ok, so I received my non boney order yesterday and then part of my Boney order today. My two Boney Suspects pieces that were the same order are not here yet. But anyway, my Thirst aid piece looks excellent. Crocs Revenge, HUGE, but good quality beside a green mark on the lettering. Death by Chocolate is OK. My Boney on Board and Head Chef, on the other hand are messes. Head Chef is missing paint on the "meal" and Boney on Board's hair is awful. Going to waiting until a I get my Boney suspects pieces, then I will contact Yankee.


----------



## RavenLily

Nstope said:


> Ok, so I received my non boney order yesterday and then part of my Boney order today. My two Boney Suspects pieces that were the same order are not here yet. But anyway, my Thirst aid piece looks excellent. Crocs Revenge, HUGE, but good quality beside a green mark on the lettering. Death by Chocolate is OK. My Boney on Board and Head Chef, on the other hand are messes. Head Chef is missing paint on the "meal" and Boney on Board's hair is awful. Going to waiting until a I get my Boney suspects pieces, then I will contact Yankee.


Wow, Boney on Board should fire her hair colorist looking like that, ha! Seriously, that really is awful... On the bright side, at least you got most of your order. I submitted mine as soon as the site went live, was supposed to finally get it tomorrow, but now see through tracking it's been delayed until Friday, grrr. What's annoying is Hubby and I went to YC over the weekend to exchange some candles, and they had a zillion DBC's and Head Chefs I could've hand-picked and bought. If this is how YC is going to be handling shipments of online orders, in the future I might just pick up everything at the store on the day of release, other than online exclusives.


----------



## grandma lise

Boneybunch15 said:


> I thought I knew all of the Boney Bunches, is this an authentic Boney?http://www.ebay.com/itm/YANKEE-CAND...718569?hash=item25df741c69:g:WM4AAOSwUnFZsJ9I


Thought you might enjoy seeing the entire collection... https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBunchLove/photos/?tab=album&album_id=350205448391207

grim gravely, I guess we just have to order two or three of each piece to get a good one, but even that strategy fails sometimes...


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> Thought you might enjoy seeing the entire collection... https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBunchLove/photos/?tab=album&album_id=350205448391207
> 
> grim gravely, I guess we just have to order two or three of each piece to get a good one, but even that strategy fails sometimes...


I'll be out and about this weekend so hopefully I'll stop at another Yankee Candle and see if they have any left to exchange.


----------



## grim gravely

Just opened Thirst-Aid and I don't even know where to start. I'll be contacting Yankee in the morning. There are chips in the front. It looks like when a part breaks and you glued it back together. You can still see the broken lines. That's how he looks. He makes Death By Chocolate look perfect.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here is the raven screen all lit up. I have to say that I was a little put off at first by the trees being painted onto the glass and not cut out of the metal like the ravens. But once it's lit, it adds so much depth and dimension. I'm really glad I picked up this piece and I can't wait to display it with my other ravens.


----------



## blackcatlady

I got launch day shipment yesterday and the raven night screen is by far my favorite. I am not sure if I will keep the raven gate multi tealight - I will have to see what that looks like when and if my raven gate jar holder arrives, I got the raven night multi mirrors and that is pretty cool. Still like the raven night screen the best though. Professor Boney was broken (never even took it out of the bag as there were chards of glass in the whole bag). Pet service, boney holmes and nine lives are cute. I liked the Olive Oil Popeye comment - I always did like Olive Oil . Sophia votive holder is fantastic.


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> Here is the raven screen all lit up. I have to say that I was a little put off at first by the trees being painted onto the glass and not cut out of the metal like the ravens. But once it's lit, it adds so much depth and dimension. I'm really glad I picked up this piece and I can't wait to display it with my other ravens.


Oh wow, I love, love it lit. Thanks Mourning Glory. That's a must have...


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady said:


> I got launch day shipment yesterday and the raven night screen is by far my favorite. I am not sure if I will keep the raven gate multi tealight - I will have to see what that looks like when and if my raven gate jar holder arrives, I got the raven night multi mirrors and that is pretty cool. Still like the raven night screen the best though. Professor Boney was broken (never even took it out of the bag as there were chards of glass in the whole bag). Pet service, boney holmes and nine lives are cute. I liked the Olive Oil Popeye comment - I always did like Olive Oil . Sophia votive holder is fantastic.


blackcatlady, if you collect the boney bunch, I think you'll find that multi-tea light raven gate piece will serve you well as a background piece. I can hardly wait to get it!


----------



## grandma lise

grim gravely and nstope, I hope you have much better luck with your replacements.


----------



## Boneybunch15

grandma lise said:


> Thought you might enjoy seeing the entire collection... https://www.facebook.com/pg/BoneyBunchLove/photos/?tab=album&album_id=350205448391207
> 
> grim gravely, I guess we just have to order two or three of each piece to get a good one, but even that strategy fails sometimes...


Thanks Grandma Lise, I have seen some of the pumpkin figures before. I think the Boneys are much more attractive.


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> grim gravely and nstope, I hope you have much better luck with your replacements.


I contacted them with pictures and they responded early this morning. They are sending a replacement. The pictures said it all and there was no way they would question it. Hoping for the best with the replacement. 
Death by chocolate, if I have to keep this one I guess I'm fine with it. I was more upset over Thirst Aid that I didn't even mention how bad she was to Yankee. If I find another at the store that looks better I'll pick it up. At least I have this one.


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy

grandma lise said:


> blackcatlady, if you collect the boney bunch, I think you'll find that multi-tea light raven gate piece will serve you well as a background piece. I can hardly wait to get it!


The raven gate jar holder also goes great with the haunted house shade from a few years back.


----------



## grandma lise

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> The raven gate jar holder also goes great with the haunted house shade from a few years back.
> View attachment 468329


Yours is the first display of the raven jar holder that I _really_ like. It works!


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy

Just an FYI for you guys....the usual suspects piece has the Boneys attached by some kind of metal bar and then glued down. If you happen to have Boneys that come unglued, they will still be attached to the base. Don't ask me how I know &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## blackcatlady

Thanks for the info - I never thought of using the gate as a background for the boney's. I sure do have boneys -and more on the way. Thanks again for the info!!


----------



## RavenLily

Good news: I finally received my online BB order yesterday.
Bad news: I had a one-eyed DBC Maid, a Thirst Aid with a drink cart that looked liked one of the Boneys who drank too much passed out on it (one side high, other side low), and last but not least a Scare Squad Car that looked like the drunk Boney painted it and attempted to glue to l.e.d. lights as a sobriety test.

More Good News: My YC store still had 3 DBCs left, and I was able to trade for a really nice one. The SA also ordered another Thirst Aid for me, and I decided to trade my Squad Car for the Cat Lady 9 Lives, as I have the ladies from the last 2 years. Here's hoping the replacement Thirst Aid is better than the last, although it would be hard to be much worse (or maybe it wouldn't, ha!)


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, the two replacement Head Chefs I ordered, on Tuesday, between 11 and 12 EST, are still showing as In Warehouse. Between my botched first orders, and this, I will not be going through this mess, with YC next year. I spent a fraction, at BABW, and all of the Halloween items I ordered, were shipped quickly, and lovely quality. I have over $200 tied up, with YC, and not one thing, I plan on keeping. All of this, because my local store, received limited pieces, and when I spoke to the store associate, on the phone, she told me, that they had 10 people waiting in line, at store opening. So, most of those people, didn't even get, what they want. No coupons, limited store supply, sketchy quality, when ordering online, and upgraded shipping charges, I will not be getting refunded. I said last year, I wasn't doing this, again. Now, I remember, why I thought that, in the first place.


----------



## grandma lise

Packages arrived Thursday. Picked them up this morning. Opened them tonight...

Grateful there was no breakage or chips.

Glad I ordered two Death By Chocolate. It's not awful, but it's not great either. Has orange paint on the back and side of the table where it shouldn't be. Shoes aren't painted very well, area under chin is dark brown. Hoping the other one ordered is a lot better.

Professor Boney in the Library is really good.

Thirst Aid is okay. The bottles and drinks on the tray have some paint issues, but again, it's okay.

Head Chef is really good, even the jack-o-lantern.

Hotel Pet Service is awful. It really does look like a child painted it. This one's definitely going back for exchange. 

Boney Holmes is okay. It bothers me that the bottom hinge on the back of the door is not painted, but I've seen others like that here too.

All three of the Steam Pumpkin pieces are great. Love them.

And the All Hallows Eve votive holders are also great. I collect votive holders in threes each year, and I think these are my favorites from Yankee Candle.

I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow using natural light. Long day. It's really late. Need sleep...


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma Lise

Glad to read your Professor Boney looks really good. Maybe when I get my replacement it won't be broken!! My Hotel Pet Service looks pretty good. Hope you got the sleep you wanted last night.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

Well, my 2nd order, for two replacement Head Chefs, was cancelled. Great. Just GREAT.


----------



## gloomycatt

my order for a spell book was cancelled today. grrr


----------



## DarkSecret

My order for the spell book was also cancelled. When I checked the quantity when I ordered it said 66 were still available. Can't believe this!!


----------



## RavenLily

Grrrr, it really upsets me to hear of all your canceled orders, I'm sooooo sorry! When I chatted online with YC because I was concerned that my order placed on release night hadn't been shipped yet, and it included DBC & Head Chef which had since sold out, YC assured me that when you place an order, that item is reserved just for your order. This happening to more than one of you shows that is definitely NOT true, which I already suspected with my Pet Cemetery cancellation a few years back. I only hope YC will get another shipment of the items that you've had canceled so you won't have to pay outrageous eBay prices.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

RavenLily said:


> Grrrr, it really upsets me to hear of all your canceled orders, I'm sooooo sorry! When I chatted online with YC because I was concerned that my order placed on release night hadn't been shipped yet, and it included DBC & Head Chef which had since sold out, YC assured me that when you place an order, that item is reserved just for your order. This happening to more than one of you shows that is definitely NOT true, which I already suspected with my Pet Cemetery cancellation a few years back. I only hope YC will get another shipment of the items that you've had canceled so you won't have to pay outrageous eBay prices.


YC, can kiss my *bleep,* after this year. I would rather buy from eBay, that deal with these ding-dongs any day of the week. The sad part is, these were ordered, on Tuesday, by all of us, here. I even called them yesterday, to check, and the delay was blamed on Hurricane Harvey! I was assured, nothing was cancelled, and that they were just behind, from the warehouse being closed Sunday, Labor Day Monday, and the backlog, from Hurricane Harvey. Lies!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I also called my local store, and they have not received anymore Halloween. I told them, that I would be bringing my problem pieces back to them, and that next year, if I can't make it to the party, I will not be ordering online. They will have to eat the returns, in their sales numbers, for the day, and I really don't like that. But, after what has happened to me, I want my money back!


----------



## DarkSecret

I wonder if anyone placing an order on Tuesday, will actually get their order. I wonder if YC even actually had stock in their warehouse? Somethings fishy!!


----------



## RavenLily

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> I also called my local store, and they have not received anymore Halloween. I told them, that I would be bringing my problem pieces back to them, and that next year, if I can't make it to the party, I will not be ordering online. They will have to eat the returns, in their sales numbers, for the day, and I really don't like that. But, after what has happened to me, I want my money back!


After the way they handled our orders this year I don't *bleeping* blame you! Unless it's a online exclusive, I plan on buying my pieces in store next year. At least that way you can pick the best of the lot rather than hope and pray you get a decent piece, or a replacement before it sells out.


----------



## DarkSecret

RavenLily said:


> After the way they handled our orders this year I don't *bleeping* blame you! Unless it's a online exclusive, I plan on buying my pieces in store next year. At least that way you can pick the best of the lot rather than hope and pray you get a decent piece, or a replacement before it sells out.


Me neither, I will buy in store also, it took so long for them to mail out the original orders, almost two weeks for orders placed on launch day. This company is going from bad to worse. Not happy!!!


----------



## Boneybunch15

I just received my Boney Holmes that I ordered on the 29th and it has some problems with the paint on the Boney's coat. I am not going to send it back though. At this point I am just glad I got my boneys and the whole experience is over.


----------



## gloomycatt

I tried typing in spell book and nothing comes up. I don't know that they'll get any more this year. maybe next year...


----------



## DarkSecret

gloomycatt said:


> I tried typing in spell book and nothing comes up. I don't know that they'll get any more this year. maybe next year...


That is a plus gloomycatt, generally speaking if something is really popular, it is brought back the following year. I just hope YC takes note of what is popular. Not too many large pieces are selling, just too expensive. They don't provide coupons, so we all have to limit what we buy. This forum used to have 200 plus pages at Boney Bunch time. The excitement is just not there anymore. Wake-up Yankee Candle and pay attention to your loyal customers!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i am sorry to hear about the cancelled orders (altho i better check to be sure my raven's gate is coming!). I am so disappointed in Yankee...I have trouble believing that Jarden does so well with the Mason Jar division and so poorly with Yankee. 

Just a reminder if anyone is interested. I do still have a spare Head Chef and a Death by Chocolate that are both decently painted.


----------



## grandma lise

I also am saddened to hear about the cancelled orders... Obviously, YC is still having problems. I'm really surprised that 66 of the Spellbook were available when ordered and it was cancelled. That's just not right. [sigh]...

My fourth shipment arrived, today, Saturday morning, but I didn't know until it was too late to pick it up. Yesterday, Friday afternoon, I received a tracking number for my fifth shipment. 

I wonder if they had a lot of losses due to breakage of the Spellbook, which I assume is made with the more fragile resin. I say that because my large Steam Pumpkin Lost piece, which I ordered on 8/26, arrived unsealed which suggests to me they checked all prior to shipping them. All other items ordered at that time arrived sealed.

Looking at my records, my orders on 8/26 and 8/27 arrived within 10 to 11 days, possibly due to the hurricane and living in Washington state). I don't have an estimated delivery date for my 9/5 order from FedEx yet, but the weight of the package suggests that I'm receiving both items ordered.

I still have 5 more items to order. I'm holding out for a coupon or a discount. I never got the 20% off offer by putting items on my wish list.

I just checked and inventory has increased by 100 or more on most of the Boney Bunch items which suggests to me that they aren't going to replenish some of the store's inventory for now. Death By Chocolate and Head Chef are sold out. Crocs Revenge is low stock with 99 left.


----------



## grim gravely

My store already told me that they are not expecting any more Halloween shipment. Yankee wants to move on to Christmas before Fall even hits. I understand that from a business standpoint but they seem to not even care this year. There has always been a replenishment of Halloween merchandise in stores and online. My replacement order for Thirst-Aid is still in warehouse with a old tracking number. So much for Yankee wanting to get replacements out to those who ordered something and received a broken piece.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> i am sorry to hear about the cancelled orders (altho i better check to be sure my raven's gate is coming!). I am so disappointed in Yankee...I have trouble believing that Jarden does so well with the Mason Jar division and so poorly with Yankee.
> 
> Just a reminder if anyone is interested. I do still have a spare Head Chef and a Death by Chocolate that are both decently painted.


If no one else has claimed it, I will take the Head Chef.  It is my best shot, other than eBay, as my store will not be getting anymore in, and who knows, about YC. Also, Jardin does not own YC anymore. It is now owned by Rubbermaid, LOL.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If no one else has claimed it, I will take the Head Chef.  It is my best shot, other than eBay, as my store will not be getting anymore in, and who knows, about YC. Also, Jardin does not own YC anymore. It is now owned by Rubbermaid, LOL.


It's yours.

And really? Rubbermaid owns YC?? I did not know that.


----------



## grandma lise

Wow, this happened in December 2015.

"Newell Rubbermaid Inc. agreed to buy Jarden Corp. for about $13.2 billion, adding brands like K2 Skis and Yankee Candle to its stable of household goods to create a consumer-products giant with $16 billion of sales."

"Newell Rubbermaid stockholders will own 55 percent of the combined company, which will be run by Newell Rubbermaid Chief Executive Officer Michael Polk and aims to achieve $500 million in cost savings within four years."

"The new entity will be called Newell Brands."

Here's the link... https://www.bostonglobe.com/busines...for-billion/WmBM4ejLmmAryLuHd8hTLJ/story.html

Perhaps this is one of the reasons many of us received the Yankee Candle Halloween catalog just prior to the party. It appears at least some changes have occurred.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

I went back, to double check, and Newell Rubbermaid, was set to buy Jarden, in December, of 2015. The deal went through, in April, of 2016, and now, the corporation, is known as Newell Brands. Here is a link:

http://ir.newellbrands.com/investor...d-Jarden-Corporation-Combination/default.aspx

I am not sure, how to get you what you need, to purchase your Head Chef? Thank you, for holding him, for me.


----------



## grim gravely

I got my shipping notice for my replacement order today.


----------



## RavenLily

This makes absolutely NO sense: I just checked YC's site and they're showing low stock on Head Chef, which some of you had canceled from your order. The quantity available is only 9, which would have at the very least supplied those of you here. What the *bleep is YC doing? I really don't think they have a clue!


----------



## RavenLily

Wow, that site is crazy! I just saw they're also showing low stock of 9 pieces of Book of Spells?!?!


----------



## DarkSecret

RavenLily said:


> Wow, that site is crazy! I just saw they're also showing low stock of 9 pieces of Book of Spells?!?!


RavenLily, so glad I check in here. Well I'd better not get too happy, but I placed another order for the spell book. What is going on with that site??. I must say I expect a cancellation on this order too. But I figured it was worth a try. One day after they cancel my order and now there is additional stock. Can't believe it!


----------



## DarkSecret

Got a confirmation email too!


----------



## RavenLily

DarkSecret said:


> Got a confirmation email too!


Oh my gosh, so happy for you, Dark Secret!! I am sending lots of good wishes for the best of luck in getting your order filled this time!!


----------



## DarkSecret

RavenLily said:


> Oh my gosh, so happy for you, Dark Secret!! I am sending lots of good wishes for the best of luck in getting your order filled this time!!


Thank you so much for being vigilant RavenLily! I'll keep everyone posted! Ha-Ha The Yankee Candle fiasco continues!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

You really might want to call them, to check the actual inventory. This happened, with some of the other pieces, I believe it was last year? Or, maybe it was the year before. When I called, the inventory quantity, was actually zero. I hope that isn't the case, this time, and that you get your spell book. I will drop over, before trying to order Head Chef, again.


----------



## DarkSecret

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> You really might want to call them, to check the actual inventory. This happened, with some of the other pieces, I believe it was last year? Or, maybe it was the year before. When I called, the inventory quantity, was actually zero. I hope that isn't the case, this time, and that you get your spell book. I will drop over, before trying to order Head Chef, again.


That is an excellent idea Pumpkin Muffin, I have an order number so at least maybe I can get a straight answer. I don't want to be sitting around for days wondering.


----------



## DarkSecret

Status: Ordered 4:05 pm EST - Cancelled - 5:28 pm EST. At least I didn't have to wait days this time. It is starting to be kinda funny.


----------



## RavenLily

DarkSecret said:


> Status: Ordered 4:05 pm EST - Cancelled - 5:28 pm EST. At least I didn't have to wait days this time. It is starting to be kinda funny.


Boo!! I'm sorry that happened, DarkSecret!! I guess at this point you can only laugh at YC's inept inventory system... And if you can believe it, their site still shows a few low-stock Head Chefs available. I think by now we all know they're 'cooking' the numbers for that piece too, LOL


----------



## grandma lise

This is so frustrating...


----------



## grim gravely

I'm done with Yankee Candle and their Halloween offering this year. I'm counting Death by Chocolate and Head Chef as a loss. Once Thirst Aid comes in, I'll take what I get and move on. Too bad as there were other items online that I was thinking about getting after seeing pictures of hauls. It's too much of a headache ordering from the website and the waiting/guessing game.


----------



## grandma lise

The bad...

Wonky cart...









Not the greatest smile...


----------



## grandma lise

and the ugly...

Missing paint, poorly painted...


----------



## grandma lise

Decisions, decisions...

Would you choose the one on the left or the right?

















I chose the one on the left.


----------



## grandma lise

Here's the ones I'm keeping - (no pics of the Steam Pumpkin collection because they're as pictured online. Yay!)...

















Day shot...









Night shot, lit. Love the unique view of each votive...









Sending three back: Thirst Aid due to wonky cart; Death By Chocolate due to orange paint on side and back of table skirt; Pet Service due to missing paint on fire hydrant and poorly painted over all.

I have three more BB's to order. Nervous, but glad to at least have five that aren't perfect, but at least acceptable.


----------



## grandma lise

I was looking through the Target website late last night and found this...

View attachment 471377










Nothing says Halloween to me more than...spooky trees. I was so happy to discover today that our Target had two. I can hardly wait to use it in my displays, particularly with my raven themed pieces.


----------



## grandma lise

I have a question...

My closest store is 90 miles away. Does Yankee Candle provide a return label for returns? Or do I have to pay the return shipping? 

There's no breakage, just poor quality.


----------



## DarkSecret

Enjoyed looking at your photos Grandma Lise, I would definitely send back the DBC that has the orange blob. The head chef looks pretty good I'd keep that! The pet shop one is not that great, but I haven't seen any with a good paint job on that particular piece.


----------



## RavenLily

grandma lise said:


> I have a question...
> 
> My closest store is 90 miles away. Does Yankee Candle provide a return label for returns? Or do I have to pay the return shipping?
> 
> There's no breakage, just poor quality.


Thanks so much for sharing your pics, Grandma Lise! I'm not sure if it's still the case, but I had an issue with a piece a few years back (what's new, lol) and when I contacted YC they said I would either have to return it at my expense or bring it to the store. I was in the midst of a really bad cold, and told them I didn't understand why I would be expected to have to drive to my store, or pay out of my pocket for postage to return something that was clearly a quality control issue on their part. After much aggravation and many emails and calls they finally credited my card. I really think the kind of help you get with them is dependent on who you deal with, as I've read others have had no issue returning things and getting replacements or credits. Unfortunately, that was not my experience- hope yours is better!


----------



## Frogger

I finally got my order this morning that I placed on launch night. Nothing was damaged in shipping but the thirst aid was defective. The metal cart was not inserted into the base so it was really un-level.









I took it back to our local store and they ordered me a replacement.


----------



## DarkSecret

Frogger said:


> I finally got my order this morning that I placed on launch night. Nothing was damaged in shipping but the thirst aid was defective. The metal cart was not inserted into the base so it was really un-level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took it back to our local store and they ordered me a replacement.


Yep that would go back!


----------



## RavenLily

Frogger said:


> I finally got my order this morning that I placed on launch night. Nothing was damaged in shipping but the thirst aid was defective. The metal cart was not inserted into the base so it was really un-level.
> I took it back to our local store and they ordered me a replacement.


Oh boy, looks almost like you were sent the one I returned, LOL! I hope this isn't indicative of this piece, as my YC store ordered me a replacement Thirst Aid that still hasn't shipped. When imagining what their shipping department manager looks like, I envision someone who looks like Jerry Lewis' Nutty Professor buried in brown packing paper


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks RavenLily. I think I'll wait until my next order arrives this week just in case something in that shipment needs to be returned too. 

Dark Secret, I'm also fear that none of the Hotel Pet Service pieces are good quality. Thinking I'm going to have to order multiples and pick the best of the batch. Perhaps I'll wait until they go on sale. I really like this piece. 

Frogger, I hope your Thirst Aid replacement is a good one. The cart on my first one was twisted but usable. Yours was not. How did the rest of your order look?


----------



## Frogger

Lise - the rest of my order looks good minus the paint jobs but at this point that is what I expected.


----------



## Countess Dracula

I'm sorry to hear some are having to deal with the games Yankee Candle plays with their stock. I know how frustrating it can be. Over the years I have had an item or two cancelled as well even though there was a decent amount in stock when I ordered ( at least 60+ ). So, I did order a few previously out of stock items last Tuesday. My order sat in the warehouse almost a full week. I was notified last night that they have created a shipping label and all of my items will be shipping soon ( still haven't moved an inch though ). I was definitely starting to think I was going to have several items cancelled as well. We'll see what actually shows up on my front porch. 

I finally stopped into my local YC store yesterday. I don't bother to go on launch day anymore because it is simply not as special as it used to be. So, they had very little stuff left. I don't know if they are getting any more deliveries but they only had 1 Boney on board, 2 bye Mr. Bones , 1 express check out and that was it. They had nothing from the All Hallow's eve and Raven Night collections. The only other Halloween item they had was 2 of the Steam pumpkin raven which I did like in person. I liked it online as well but it was nice to see a piece that was not huge LOL Very slim pickings. My husband's first comment was, "where is everything" LOL 
I have never seen my local YC store so barren when it comes to Halloween. I'm sure part of it is due to so many items being online exclusives. I did hear a woman asking about the Sophia collection, which of course is an online exclusive. Obviously I left without buying anything. I only bought three Bonies this year and I'm not sure I should have bought those. I just really do not like the direction YC is going with the collection. Too big, too expensive, no more room for displays  I do still love Sophia and hope they continue with that. Also, love several items from the All Hallow's eve collection. Overalll though I was very disappointed this year


----------



## grandma lise

Frogger, your Hotel Pet Service gives me hope. It's so much nicer than mine. Will order multiples of it and hope for the best!

Countess Dracula, which three did you order? Hope they're good ones.

Interesting... When I received my shipping confirmation email on my September 5th, it stated an estimated delivery date of September 11th which I found confusing. 

I'm in Washington State. I ordered two items on the Tuesday the 5th, was readied for shipment on the Friday the 8th, was received by FedEx on Monday the 11th, and estimated delivery according to FedEx is Tuesday the 19th. That's 15 days from order to door compared to 10 to 11 days for my original orders on August 26th and 27th. Shipping has slowed down. 

I wonder why there's such a significant discrepancy between Yankee Candle and FedEx's estimated delivery date?


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma Lisle - in my opinion anything that is EVER labeled FedEx Smartpost means shipping via pony express because the post office is involved. Same thing to a certain degree with UPS Surepost. UPS and FedEx on their own are great but involve the post office and .....


----------



## grim gravely

Replacement Thirst-Aid arrived this morning. As soon as I opened the package I could hear something rattling inside. One of the handles on the cart had broke off. I figured I would just try to glue it back on myself but it doesn't even fit. I'm not sure if it's because the glue has dried inside the holes or the holes weren't big enough and that's why it came apart. Again, I'm disappointed and will have to contact Yankee yet again.


----------



## grandma lise

So disappointng. Let us know how that conversation goes grim gravely.


----------



## grim gravely

grandma lise said:


> So disappointng. Let us know how that conversation goes grim gravely.


I'm expecting they will ask me to ship this one back before they can process any replacement. I tried to get the handle in the hole and just be done with it. However, the hole just was not made big enough and the handle was glued to the outside of the hole. I bet that's how it came apart in the first place.


----------



## grim gravely

Yankee Candle pretty much said "This is your replacement, deal with it" That's fine, I keep it and make the best out of it. I'm done with Yankee's BS after this year. They should not be doing so many online exclusives if they can't deliver the quality product we expect for the prices they charge.


----------



## grandma lise

grim gravely said:


> Yankee Candle pretty much said "This is your replacement, deal with it" That's fine, I keep it and make the best out of it. I'm done with Yankee's BS after this year. They should not be doing so many online exclusives if they can't deliver the quality product we expect for the prices they charge.


grim gravely, I agree. Based on my experiences ordering the Boney Bunch online since 2008 - (2010 was a particularly awful year for quality) - it's likely that the piece arrived from China in that condition to meet their contract quota. 

Ah, the joys of online ordering from Yankee Candle...

- Item received is of poor quality? Customer serves as YC's quality control _and_ pays for return shipping.

- Item arrive broken? May or may not have to pay for return shipping. 

- Replacement arrive broken? May or may not receive a replacement.

I don't get it. They are not consistently following their "happiness guarantee". 

From the Yankee Candle website - ( http://www.yankeecandle.com/customer-service/ordering-information#ourGuarantee )...

_Returns & Exchanges

See our Happiness Guarantee below.

Happiness Guarantee

We want you to love everything you purchase from us—candle, fragrance, home accent. If for any reason you don’t—even if you just change your mind—simply return it to any of our 500+ Yankee Candle Stores for a full refund or exchange. Or send it to us at the web order or store purchase addresses below. Whatever makes you happy is always best.

To return an item to a store, you’ll need two things:
◾ Your receipt or packaging slip
◾ The credit or debit card used to make your purchase.

Can’t make it to a store? Return by mail one of three ways:

Web Orders

Return by mail to:

Yankee Candle Company
Returns & Exchanges
175 Heritage Drive
Pataskala, OH 43062

Please include the return form from the bottom of your packing slip for faster processing.


Store Purchases

Return by mail to:

Yankee Candle Returns
5 North Street
South Deerfield, MA 01373

Please include:
◾ A note with your contact number, return address and what you would like in exchange for the returned item(s).
◾ We will contact you if we have any question on the return_


----------



## grim gravely

If my replacement came with a bad paint job I would have kept it anyway. I've been trying to glue the handle back into the cart but it looks like there is glue stuck in there keeping the handle from going in. That or the hole was not drilled enough for the handle to go in. I gave up and decided to just display it. Luckily the broken side is the back side. I'll display him proudly next to my hot mess "death by chocolate" and Head Chef with the random black spots all over the base.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i would print that 'happiness guarantee' and trot it right back up to the store.


----------



## grandma lise

grim gravely, I have a Death by Chocolate on hand and a Head Chef coming next week. I won't be returning any until then. When I receive it, I can post a picture of both. I want you to have nice pieces too!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

wickedwillingwench said:


> i would print that 'happiness guarantee' and trot it right back up to the store.


Did you still have your Head Chef? I asked, how to get payment to you, but never heard anything. If not, it is okay.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> If no one else has claimed it, I will take the Head Chef.  It is my best shot, other than eBay, as my store will not be getting anymore in, and who knows, about YC. Also, Jardin does not own YC anymore. It is now owned by Rubbermaid, LOL.


i did respond, i did!  on 9/10 and, yes, i am holding it for you. I will pm ya.

i also have a death by chocolate. I will post pictures of her tomorrow once i get back to the house.


----------



## DarkSecret

Sorry that everyone is having issues with their online purchases. I actually had a positive experience with Yankee Candle. I got my spell book! Finally! I followed my own advice from last year, I called the flagship store and asked if they had any spell books left. The associate said she thought there was one. Left me hanging to go look and sure enough there was one. I told her about YC cancelling my online order after four days. She then kindly said she would not charge me shipping because of the cancellation. Wow I was impressed, that was Sunday when I called and the book arrived today. So there is a happy ending here after two orders and two cancellations.


----------



## grandma lise

DarkSecret, I didn't order the Spell Book but have been thinking about how to display it. Perhaps placing a clear glass cylinder like this but shorter - ( http://www.michaels.com/libbey-glass-cylinder-vase-9.75in-x-6.25in/10310263.html?productsource=PDPZ1 ) - fill with water and float a tea light or other candle in it. That way you'd have the effect of a lit candle and be able to see the design under it.

I used to take tea lights that were loose in aluminum cups, remove the tea light, seal the bottom with wax from a candle, then float them in glass dishes. I think they'd last a couple of hours.

I find glass cylinders all the time in thrift stores, usually for $2 to $3.


----------



## DarkSecret

grandma lise said:


> DarkSecret, I didn't order the Spell Book but have been thinking about how to display it. Perhaps placing a clear glass cylinder like this but shorter - ( http://www.michaels.com/libbey-glass-cylinder-vase-9.75in-x-6.25in/10310263.html?productsource=PDPZ1 ) - fill with water and float a tea light or other candle in it. That way you'd have the effect of a lit candle and be able to see the design under it.
> 
> I used to take tea lights that were loose in aluminum cups, remove the tea light, seal the bottom with wax from a candle, then float them in glass dishes. I think they'd last a couple of hours.
> 
> I find glass cylinders all the time in thrift stores, usually for $2 to $3.


That is an excellent idea! I think there could be endless possibilities with the spell book. I hadn't really thought past just trying to get it. I never got a catalog, when I have a catalog I go over everything several times to see what I might like to display. I did go to my local YC store and pick up one. Of course, now several things are out of stock and as I think Grim said there probably won't be any more restocks of Halloween merchandise. YC wastes a lot of money sending out catalogs after the Halloween launch. Why bother at that point? I only bought four Boney Bunch pieces, I don't know if I will buy any additional, maybe when we get a coupon or they go on sale. And they will go on sale, I think YC will have a lot of the Boney Bunch left over this year.


----------



## DarkSecret

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> The raven gate jar holder also goes great with the haunted house shade from a few years back.
> View attachment 468329


Forgot to post how much I like these two pieces together. I can't remember if I have the shade or not. These two pieces make an awesome looking display, they really compliment each other. Might have to go to ebay to get that raven jar holder. Then again I had no catalog to peruse, if I did I would have put it on my list.


----------



## maxthedog

Use code FALL25 for 25% off. Works on boney bunch and Halloween


----------



## DarkSecret

maxthedog said:


> Use code FALL25 for 25% off. Works on boney bunch and Halloween


Thanks Max! It's about time YC gave us something!!!


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

maxthedog said:


> Use code FALL25 for 25% off. Works on boney bunch and Halloween


Thanks so much, for the coupon! Is there, by any chance, an in-store coupon, for this? And, what is the expiration date? Thank you.


----------



## maxthedog

Pumpkin Muffin said:


> maxthedog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use code FALL25 for 25% off. Works on boney bunch and Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, for the coupon! Is there, by any chance, an in-store coupon, for this? And, what is the expiration date? Thank you.
Click to expand...

Yes in store as well

Let's see if i can attach it was in my email this am


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

maxthedog said:


> Yes in store as well
> 
> Let's see if i can attach it was in my email this am


Thanks so much!


----------



## grandma lise

Coupon expires on Sunday, September 17th so only good for a few days.

Thanks so much maxthedog. You're the best!


----------



## blackcatlady

I got my replacement Professor Boney yesterday. Interestingly enough it was shipped plain old FedEx with no smart involved. Not sure if that could be due to the fact the first Professor was broken, or what the reasoning was. Second Professor looks very good and thankfully was in one piece!


----------



## maxthedog

I had to get a new Miss Emerald..such a shame.. the pole was actually glued crooked so the tart holder was leaning against her head. I tried to pull it back but because it was glued that way there was no saving . Spoke to a chat rep who had me send pictures and she promptly sent a new one. Great service but at a $50 price point I expect much more


----------



## BoneyBunchCrazy

DarkSecret said:


> Forgot to post how much I like these two pieces together. I can't remember if I have the shade or not. These two pieces make an awesome looking display, they really compliment each other. Might have to go to ebay to get that raven jar holder. Then again I had no catalog to peruse, if I did I would have put it on my list.


I actually got mine at the Navy Exchange (hubby is military) the weekend BEFORE the Boney Bunch launch. I would check Hallmark stores too.


----------



## DarkSecret

BoneyBunchCrazy said:


> I actually got mine at the Navy Exchange (hubby is military) the weekend BEFORE the Boney Bunch launch. I would check Hallmark stores too.


Thanks! I didn't think of a Hallmark. I know just the Hallmark to check too, I'm heading that way tomorrow!


----------



## maxthedog

Ugh just checked rest of my shipment.. book of spells was smashed on one side, and there's a huge ugly spot on Hallows jar holder


----------



## amuck amuck

Any body else not able to get on YC web site? Too many using the new coupon maybe?


----------



## grandma lise

amuck amuck, perhaps the website was down to upload the new format? 

maxthedog, that's so sad that three items arrived either defective or with damage in shipping. So disappointing... Did you receive any items in good condition?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

max, that stinks!


----------



## DarkSecret

Maxthedog so sorry to see you received a defective jar holder and smashed spell book. I would have thought the Styrofoam would have protected it. Someone must have thrown your shipment around to do that kind of damage. I hope YC makes it right.


----------



## Countess Dracula

grandma lise said:


> Countess Dracula, which three did you order? Hope they're good ones.


I ordered Hotel Pet Service, Nine Lives Later, and Death by Chocolate. I love the ones with the pets but this year I have to say the one I love the most is Death by Chocolate. I can see why it was so popular. Not too big ( comparatively speaking ) , price point is okay, and she's adorable. After seeing just how huge Hotel Pet Service and Nine Lives Later were when they arrived I was not going to order Death By Chocolate. I am so glad I did. All of my paint jobs are good, perhaps with a few minor exceptions. Each year I expect minor exceptions so I don't get too upset about it. But I am sorry many seem to have "major exceptions". That is simply not acceptable.


----------



## maxthedog

DarkSecret said:


> Maxthedog so sorry to see you received a defective jar holder and smashed spell book. I would have thought the Styrofoam would have protected it. Someone must have thrown your shipment around to do that kind of damage. I hope YC makes it right.


Unfortunately the book is sold out so all they could do was refund. They did immediately get new orders for the other 2 processed along with a generic sorry email. I also ordered a head chef, thirst aid and Sophia votive. Those 3 were all in good shape.


----------



## DarkSecret

maxthedog said:


> Unfortunately the book is sold out so all they could do was refund. They did immediately get new orders for the other 2 processed along with a generic sorry email. I also ordered a head chef, thirst aid and Sophia votive. Those 3 were all in good shape.


You might try calling the either of the flagship stores for the book. It is worth a try. Good Luck.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i got the Raven Night multi-tealight fence thingy. It's huge and i really like it with my new haunted houses....I think I might order another if they have them when they go on a real sale.


----------



## Spookywolf

Well, I've decided to take back the only Boney I bought so far this year. I finally had time to take Death By Chocolate out to display her in my kitchen today. She was going on a shelf that's higher up on the wall, so the view would be looking up at her, and I just didn't care for the dark paint under her face. It made her look like the bearded lady or something. And once I really started looking up close, I saw a few defects that bothered me. There's a pretty big chip in the paint on the back side of the knife and a run down the tablecloth on the side. I had paid full price for her at the time, and just am not happy with the quality. So this will be the first year that I haven't bought any Boneys at all. 

But, as an interesting side note... has anyone noticed that DBC has 2 right hands? As I was looking up at her, I noticed the hand under the cake plate has the thumb on the wrong side. It's not something that will be seen normally, unless you display her higher up like I did, but I thought it was a funny little quirk to add to the Boney line.


----------



## DarkSecret

Spookywolf said:


> Well, I've decided to take back the only Boney I bought so far this year. I finally had time to take Death By Chocolate out to display her in my kitchen today. She was going on a shelf that's higher up on the wall, so the view would be looking up at her, and I just didn't care for the dark paint under her face. It made her look like the bearded lady or something. And once I really started looking up close, I saw a few defects that bothered me. There's a pretty big chip in the paint on the back side of the knife and a run down the tablecloth on the side. I had paid full price for her at the time, and just am not happy with the quality. So this will be the first year that I haven't bought any Boneys at all.
> 
> But, as an interesting side note... has anyone noticed that DBC has 2 right hands? As I was looking up at her, I noticed the hand under the cake plate has the thumb on the wrong side. It's not something that will be seen normally, unless you display her higher up like I did, but I thought it was a funny little quirk to add to the Boney line.
> 
> View attachment 477297
> 
> View attachment 477313
> 
> View attachment 477321


That is so funny about the two right hands! No, I would never have noticed that, but you are correct they are both right hands. That is so weird. Your DBC is not as bad as some I have seen. Mine has the dark color under the chin also but not quite as bad as yours. Honestly, I think they all had that darkness under the chin I guess it is shading, but it does look like a beard!


----------



## RavenLily

Well, still waiting for my replacement Thirst Aid my YC store ordered for me on 9/8/17. It's supposed to be delivered Monday (fingers crossed) and yet the Crocs Revenge I ordered online on 9/9/17 is being delivered today, go figure? I also gave in and ordered the Hallows Eve Jar Shade & Votives (purple fade to orange) last night now that they're 25% off, and I already got a shipment confirmation this morning! It seems that non-Boney items get shipped much quicker for some reason, not sure why? Anyway, thank you Grandma Lise for sharing your pics of your Hallows Eve, it was clincher for me- they're beautiful!!


----------



## blackcatlady

I wonder if this is the equivalent of two left feet!


----------



## Spookywolf

blackcatlady said:


> I wonder if this is the equivalent of two left feet!


That cracked me up!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I stopped in to YC today to see what was left. I did end up with the All Hallows Eve jar holder and the silver skull. It was kind of funny. The lady said that someone kept putting the last skull in the back room like they were saving it and she kept putting back out on the floor. Which was a good thing for me. I had to drive over an hour to get there. I did not get any more boneys. They had a Nine Lives with one cat missing a face. And I did notice that all three of their Sherlocks didn't have the bottom hinge of the door painted. So far I have yet to see any where it is painted. Was this intentionally left this way?


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory said:


> I did not get any more boneys. They had a Nine Lives with one cat missing a face. And I did notice that all three of their Sherlocks didn't have the bottom hinge of the door painted. So far I have yet to see any where it is painted. Was this intentionally left this way?


I haven't seen the bottom door hinge on one side painted either. Here's the only picture we have of that side of the door from Yankee Candle - (the hinge should be at the level of the coat's bottom edge).









As you looked at them at the store, is Last Tango a larger scale than A Little Party? I'm going back and forth on whether or not to order more Boney Bunch pieces, keep what I have, or send it all back. Did anyone order Scare Squad? I'm worried that the paint is poor on it. 

Due to the paint issues, I may return and not try for a better Hotel Pet Service. 

Not sure. Very conflicted.

I don't mind paying higher prices, but the quality needs to be good enough so people are enjoying the display rather than noting the poor paint quality.


----------



## blackcatlady

I loved my Hotel Pet Service!!


----------



## blackcatlady

Mourning Glory - My hinge is painted. OMG does this mean hubby has really finished a project! OMG!!!

Flip side - I got the nine lives also - if mine was missing a face I would have adopted it anyhow and given it a face! Critters rule!


----------



## maxthedog

Another Yankee Candle coupon.. free item of equal or lesser value. ANYTHING17 is online code.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Grandma Lise, I'm not sure about the scale of A Little Party and Last Tango. My first thought was that Last Tango was too big. But after seeing them both at the edge of the picture, they might not be too bad together. Hopefully someone on here has them both and could get a picture of them together for you!

I took advantage of the coupon and got the last boney I wanted today. I got the professor which I couldn't justify spending $39.99 on. I also got the large raven gate as my free item,which I have been kicking around this whole time. I used my two $5 vouchers so both were $38 shipped!


----------



## amuck amuck

Swore I was not getting anymore Boneys, but I really wanted The professor and Nine lives so I broke down and used the new coupon. Never would have paid full price. I ordered on line so I am keeping my fingers crossed on the quality. I have seen Nine lives that are kind of messy so I will take that as long as they have faces on the cats and the lady. Not seen pictures of the professor, are they coming looking ok?


----------



## halloweenology

Used the buy 1 get 1 free any item coupon to get two thirst aid boneys (while return the lesser of the two that comes out painted like crap) and the all hallows eve jar holder. My $5 voucher wouldn't work so maybe I'll take it into the store and get a box of tealights. That's all for me spooks! I now will wait for the semi annual sale to purchase anything else that catches my eye (maybe miss emerald but she has to be at least 75% off)


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks maxthedog. I received the first offer but not today's. Glad I won't miss out. 

Mourning Glory, I like the Professor, also the Raven Night Gate. I hope you enjoy them!

Received Crocs Revenge and Head Chef. Thankfully, both have good paint jobs. Whew...


----------



## maxthedog

I used the offer to buy the honeymooners and professor in the library. We always watch honeymooners new years marathons so had to add it. I'll probably grab boney Holmes and something else tomorrow with the coupon. Might get the party tart burner and express check out


----------



## blackcatlady

maxthedog

Honeymooners rule! Such fun when life was simple and real!
My professor in the library (second one after the broken one) is really fun and I enjoy it - again - reminds me of the day when I had to listen to professors!


----------



## blackcatlady

Should have also added we have had cats (hey I am the blackcatlady) even though we love all cats (dogs and critters) - anyhow our last cats have been named Ralph, Trixie and Norton - when (not if) another female stray shows up she will be Alice!


----------



## RavenLily

Just a heads up, although some (or most) of you may have already realized this (I didn't, d'oh!) but the buy one get one free on anything coupon is good for more than one free item. I didn't realize that, so yesterday I used it online and purchased 2 scenterpiece warmers, which, with my $5 vouchers, even with shipping came to $23 for both!! I wanted some other items, but thought I had to go to the store to be able to get the offer of a free 2nd item. When I went to YC today, the SC told me you can buy as many items as you want in the same order and get every 2nd item free of equal or less cost with the coupon. Boy, did I feel like a dummy- I could've bought everything yesterday online, instead of driving across town. Side note, they still had a zillion Boneys left, and other Halloween accessories. Are people not buying these items as much? She also was trying to push the Usual Suspects, but it's way too big IMO, but if it had their earlier pieces I don't own on it, I might have been tempted, but it didn't, so I wasn't.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

maxthedog said:


> Another Yankee Candle coupon.. free item of equal or lesser value. ANYTHING17 is online code.


Thank you so very much, for the coupon code.  I called Yankee Candle, and used it, to order two of the large ghosts, since I missed out on them, last year. I will keep the one I like best, and give the other one, to my mom. Also, since my replacement Head Chefs order was cancelled, I was able to receive free standard shipping, on this order. $15.78 for both. It's the only good thing, to happen to me, with Yankee Candle, this Halloween season, so far. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Pumpkin Muffin

RavenLily said:


> Just a heads up, although some (or most) of you may have already realized this (I didn't, d'oh!) but the buy one get one free on anything coupon is good for more than one free item. I didn't realize that, so yesterday I used it online and purchased 2 scenterpiece warmers, which, with my $5 vouchers, even with shipping came to $23 for both!! I wanted some other items, but thought I had to go to the store to be able to get the offer of a free 2nd item. When I went to YC today, the SC told me you can buy as many items as you want in the same order and get every 2nd item free of equal or less cost with the coupon. Boy, did I feel like a dummy- I could've bought everything yesterday online, instead of driving across town. Side note, they still had a zillion Boneys left, and other Halloween accessories. Are people not buying these items as much? She also was trying to push the Usual Suspects, but it's way too big IMO, but if it had their earlier pieces I don't own on it, I might have been tempted, but it didn't, so I wasn't.


Initially, I tried to use the code, online, for more than two items, but there was a catch. For example, I put two of the large ghosts, and two of the small ghosts, in my cart. Instead of charging, regular price, for one large ghost, with one large ghost free, and regular price for one small ghost, and one small ghost free, it wanted to charge, for the two most expensive items (i.e. the two large ghosts), and make both small ghosts free. That was a savings difference, of $2 dollars, in their favor, by charging for the two, higher-priced ghosts. I passed, on the small ghosts, and ordered just the two large ones, for a true 50% discount.


----------



## RavenLily

Pumpkin Muffin, that really stinks that the online system would only give you the least expensive item as your free item, rather than same for same free. I purchased 2 items of the same cost online yesterday, and didn't even try to purchase anything more so I didn't know that would happen. It's really strange, but as always, it seems the store policies differ often from what happens online. Today I bought 2 large jar candles (one was free) and a $9.99 All Hallows Eve candle tray and a $9.99 box of tea lights that was free. The SC was encouraging me to purchase even more, but I knew I'd have to face hubby later (or find a good hiding place for all my goodies, ha!)


----------



## grim gravely

I think there is truth to non Boney Bunch orders and orders placed in stores being shipped first. I really wanted the All Hallows Eve black pumpkin gift set. I had three rewards so I ordered using the buy one get one free coupon (ordered 2 of them) in store to save the shipping cost. Total was just under $7 for both after rewards. Order was placed in store right before closing last night and I already got a shipping confirmation.


----------



## Frogger

grim gravely said:


> Yankee Candle pretty much said "This is your replacement, deal with it" That's fine, I keep it and make the best out of it. I'm done with Yankee's BS after this year. They should not be doing so many online exclusives if they can't deliver the quality product we expect for the prices they charge.


Yep, I kind feel that the online exclusives were selected based off of item that had bad quality control. My thirst aid replacement also has a crooked cart and glue dripping from one of the joints.


----------



## amuck amuck

MY B1 get1 Professor and 9 Lives came today. Surprisingly 9 lives is really good, but professor not so. The books are mostly just blobs. Worse was his glasses, parts of the frame were not painted but one of his lenses was completely black. Fixed the glasses by scraping the paint off and redoing with a sharpie, what would we do without them. This may have been something sent back because the packaging looked like it had been open so if it sounds familiar to anyone here you know what happened to it.


----------



## Mourning Glory

amuck amuck said:


> MY B1 get1 Professor and 9 Lives came today. Surprisingly 9 lives is really good, but professor not so. The books are mostly just blobs. Worse was his glasses, parts of the frame were not painted but one of his lenses was completely black. Fixed the glasses by scraping the paint off and redoing with a sharpie, what would we do without them. This may have been something sent back because the packaging looked like it had been open so if it sounds familiar to anyone here you know what happened to it.


I got my professor today too and it has the same issuesituation as far as the blobby books and missing paint in the glasses. The rope was so sloppy it took me a minute to even realize what it was. I am planning to touch up with Sharpie. I'm just glad that's all that is wrong. I've been fortunate this year in that I haven't had to contact customer service. They always treat me like I'm trying to rip them off.


----------



## amuck amuck

Mourning Glory said:


> I got my professor today too and it has the same issuesituation as far as the blobby books and missing paint in the glasses. The rope was so sloppy it took me a minute to even realize what it was. I am planning to touch up with Sharpie. I'm just glad that's all that is wrong. I've been fortunate this year in that I haven't had to contact customer service. They always treat me like I'm trying to rip them off.


My rope was the same way, if I had not already known about it I would still not realized what it was. Mine is a big blob with paint running from it.. My husband saw the piece and was getting upset about the money spent on such poor quality. He started to compare it to things I have gotten at Cracker Barrel at a fraction of the cost and they have perfect paint jobs. YC is making it harder for me to justify to my husband what I spend on these things.


----------



## Mourning Glory

I was very happy with my large raven gate. I used it as a background for some Nightmare Before Christmas pieces. I will have to try to get a picture tonight.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mourning Glory said:


> I was very happy with my large raven gate. I used it as a background for some Nightmare Before Christmas pieces. I will have to try to get a picture tonight.


i like mine as well. If they have them at half off later, i might buy another...coz i like symmetry.


----------



## blackcatlady

My head chef came in - one problem - a orange blob on his mouth - any ideas on how to fix????? Obviously can't ask for a replacement on line. Otherwise it is okay.


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma Lise 

You are RIGHT ON! My raven multi light that I wasn't sure I would keep is amazing with (still my favorite of this year the Raven Night Screen). But, when I got the orange mouth chef I got the ravens gate jar holder (both restock 9/5) So - the raven night shade - raven multi and raven gate jar look amazing..

Hmm the more boneys' I do the more I live the ravens! A lot less hassle!


----------



## Mourning Glory

blackcatlady said:


> My head chef came in - one problem - a orange blob on his mouth - any ideas on how to fix????? Obviously can't ask for a replacement on line. Otherwise it is okay.


Does your orange blob look like this? I remember the day of the party I looked down and saw the blob on mine and thought it was a mistake. But the closer I looked at the rest, I noticed they all had them. Even the catalog picture has it. My best guess is that it's supposed to be his tongue. Why it is orange, I will never know.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here is the raven gate. It's the perfect size for the top of my cabinet. So fun to use as a background! I'm debating if I should add some tombstones or just leave it as is.


----------



## DarkSecret

Mourning Glory said:


> Here is the raven gate. It's the perfect size for the top of my cabinet. So fun to use as a background! I'm debating if I should add some tombstones or just leave it as is.


Awesome display! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mourning Glory

So, how's this for a weird story? I usually save my boxes so I can reuse them for shipping. Today I was digging through my boxes and packing paper from my first order placed during the midnight vigil when I come across a folded $5 bill mixed in with the packing paper. Looks like I didn't pay full price on that order after all!


----------



## DarkSecret

Mourning Glory said:


> So, how's this for a weird story? I usually save my boxes so I can reuse them for shipping. Today I was digging through my boxes and packing paper from my first order placed during the midnight vigil when I come across a folded $5 bill mixed in with the packing paper. Looks like I didn't pay full price on that order after all!


That is so funny Mourning Glory, I have been sent the wrong merchandise before, but never have I ever received any cash!


----------



## blackcatlady

Mourning Glory 
Yep my orange blob is pretty darn close to where yours is - also similar in looks.- NEVER would have thought this was "meant to be"!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH! Side note - that is one big advantage those of you that live near a store have, when on line is the only way it makes it tough sometimes. The closest store to me now is about a 6 1/2 hour round trip and it is such a small store it is not worth the effort. So glad you wrote everything you did - THANK YOU AGAIN!!! I had to haul my catalog out again and sure enough the blob is there. Hmm maybe it is frosting from an orange cupcake that the chef was tasting!


----------



## Barbie K

Mourning Glory said:


> Here is the raven gate. It's the perfect size for the top of my cabinet. So fun to use as a background! I'm debating if I should add some tombstones or just leave it as is.


Have you seen the small tombstones from the $1 spot at Target? Those would be perfect for your display. I got a couple and can post a picture later when I get home if you have not seen them. I know I saw a picture on the forum somewhere but not sure, maybe the Target thread.

Love your Nightmare set up!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Barbie K said:


> Have you seen the small tombstones from the $1 spot at Target? Those would be perfect for your display. I got a couple and can post a picture later when I get home if you have not seen them. I know I saw a picture on the forum somewhere but not sure, maybe the Target thread.
> 
> Love your Nightmare set up!


I have some dollar tree ones in my basement. But I may have to stop by Target when I'm out and about today. I'm constantly picking up small items to mix in with scenes. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Barbie K

Mourning Glory said:


> I have some dollar tree ones in my basement. But I may have to stop by Target when I'm out and about today. I'm constantly picking up small items to mix in with scenes. Thanks for the heads up!


No problem, I found the post. It's #101 in the Target thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/174273-target-halloween-2017-a-11.html


----------



## Mourning Glory

Barbie K said:


> No problem, I found the post. It's #101 in the Target thread:
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/174273-target-halloween-2017-a-11.html


There were only 2 tombstones left at my target so I snatched them both. I got the Never More and put it with my ravens. And I put one that says Eek with my Jack and Sally. Thanks again, Barbie K!


----------



## blackcatlady

Has anyone ever figured out what tea lights are the best ...... Bed Bath Beyond ...... Walmart ........? Just curious because I am running out! Plain old - no scent.

Also any ideas on battery operated orange and black tea lights and orange and black battery operated votives? I can't burn real candles safely in all these Yankees!

Side note - check out www.piet1.com - cool stuff. I have the "dressed black cat" (of course as black cats rule) and bought the Park Avenue Puppies Halloween doormat. as dogs and critters always rule!


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

blackcatlady said:


> Has anyone ever figured out what tea lights are the best ...... Bed Bath Beyond ...... Walmart ........? Just curious because I am running out! Plain old - no scent.
> 
> Also any ideas on battery operated orange and black tea lights and orange and black battery operated votives? I can't burn real candles safely in all these Yankees!
> 
> Side note - check out www.piet1.com - cool stuff. I have the "dressed black cat" (of course as black cats rule) and bought the Park Avenue Puppies Halloween doormat. as dogs and critters always rule!


You can get battery timer tealights. Once you turn them on they stay lit for six hours and go off on their own, then come back on the same time every night. Sure saves having to turn on regular battery ones. I have several of them and use them all the time in my candle holders. Love them!! Makes it so much easier!! 

These are the ones I have. You can find others as well on Amazon just by typing in "timer tealights". Just be careful as some others cost a lot more and you don't get very many of them.

https://www.amazon.com/Youngerbaby-...id=1506520187&sr=8-4&keywords=Timer+tealights


----------



## blackcatlady

Thanks for the info spookykittycat!


----------



## SPOOKYKITTYCAT

blackcatlady said:


> Thanks for the info spookykittycat!



You're welcome!


----------



## Mourning Glory

I went to a town wide craft fair today and spotted a couple of Yankee Candle items. The first was truly bizarre. I don't know if I have words to describe what is going on, but they wanted $18 for their concoction. That's cheaper than ebay prices for this item. I think this is a case of they didn't know what they really had.

Second, I saw the witch tart warmer. When I picked it up, I noticed the cat on the witch's left side was broken off and the hanging tray had several chips. The lady came running over and explained that she had broken it setting up and she was just going to give it to the first person who looked at it. I asked if she was sure, and she insisted. So she got me a bag and threw in 3 tarts and the missing cat. I took a sharpie to the chips and just set the cat on there for now but it was a clean break and will be an easy fix.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Is anyone getting any more Halloween items with the coupon? I have a few things I'm kicking around, but I'm undecided.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Mourning Glory said:


> Is anyone getting any more Halloween items with the coupon? I have a few things I'm kicking around, but I'm undecided.


I used it to get another Raven Nightgate Multi tealight fence thing. 

thanks.


----------



## RavenLily

Mourning Glory said:


> Is anyone getting any more Halloween items with the coupon? I have a few things I'm kicking around, but I'm undecided.


I was really tempted to buy the All Hallows Eve Jar Holder (Orange/Purple Fade) to match my other pieces, but decided against it when I got the hubby stink eye for the last YC Halloween item that hubby noticed magically appeared among my other goodies. I don't understand how he can't remember things I told him in the same day, yet has excellent recollection of my YC stuff? LOL BTW, I love, love your craft fair finds, Mourning Glory!!


----------



## RavenLily

BTW, I went to my YC store yesterday to return a Scenterpiece I bought with the buy one get one free code, and was surprised at how much Halloween merch they still had. There were even 2 DBC's left, including the one I exchanged that was missing half her eye paint and the Thirst Aid I returned for an exchange order that had the extremely lopsided drink cart. I wonder why the store wouldn't send those defective items back to YC rather than try to sell them again?


----------



## RavenLily

Mourning Glory said:


> I went to a town wide craft fair today and spotted a couple of Yankee Candle items. The first was truly bizarre. I don't know if I have words to describe what is going on, but they wanted $18 for their concoction. That's cheaper than ebay prices for this item.


Oops! I forgot to ask if you're going to remove all the customized 'additions' to the bride and groom, Mourning Glory? There's a product called Goo Gone (and others like it) that will safely remove sticky adhesives without damaging the original surface and paint. Either way, you were a very lucky ghoul to find it!


----------



## Mourning Glory

RavenLily said:


> Oops! I forgot to ask if you're going to remove all the customized 'additions' to the bride and groom, Mourning Glory? There's a product called Goo Gone (and others like it) that will safely remove sticky adhesives without damaging the original surface and paint. Either way, you were a very lucky ghoul to find it!


I didnt buy that one. I just had to snap a picture of it though. Definitely among the stranger things that I have seen!


----------



## grandma lise

Just now catching up with you all. I thought the BB piece was interesting. Not my style, but I think someone will like it. Just discovered that I missed out on a really good coupon. Dang it. That will teach me for not checking the forum daily!


----------



## blackcatlady

I think it is very sad how this site has gone down hill the last few years. I used to love it! Tried to sign up - site administrator never answered. This year hubby figured it out (he is the geek of the family and only this year I said HELP to him) and now no one says anything - so sad. It used to be such fun and something I looked forward to. Anyhow - check out Pier 1 - I debated on the LED light up witch in moon - was in a store in St. Cloud MN (closest to me) and decided - meh (that was after seeing it on line) after that I read the reviews and thought well. Was in Stillwater MN this weekend and stopped at their Pier 1. The LED witch on moon is now home and really is cool lite up vs. just seeing it in store (white vs. yellow). Also finally got into a Yankee store and bought the Raven Gate Taper Holder - fortunately I had the presence of mind to bring one of my battery operated 4" timer raven candles and it was amazing - sold! They had boney's left . I was the only one in the store on a Friday afternoon.


----------



## grandma lise

blackcatlady, would love to see a link to the "witch in moon". Glad you finally made it on here.


----------



## blackcatlady

www.pier1.com search witch on moon and it brings it up - now on sale too!


----------



## grandma lise

Ahh, I can see why you like it. Nice!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Here is another coupon for anyone who is still shopping.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I broke down and bought a few things with the latest coupon....including 2 more sets of the ghosts. They’re just sooooooooo cute, I am in love with them!


----------



## Mourning Glory

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I broke down and bought a few things with the latest coupon....including 2 more sets of the ghosts. They’re just sooooooooo cute, I am in love with them!
> 
> View attachment 497369


That's adorable. I've been kicking around getting two more large raven gates. I already have one. I know exactly where I would put them this year, but I switch my displays every year and don't know if they would be a good investment in the long run.


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks for the coupon Mourning Glory. 

Really like your display Spirits Vineyard. I think I have eight of the ghosts now, five from the UK and three that I purchased last year. I really, really like them too!

Today I picked up four Halloween tablecloths - (a 70" round, one 60" x 84" and two 60" x 102" rectangles) - at 60% off then another 30% off that for signing up for a credit card at Kohls. Total was just under $45. That was a lucky find.


----------



## Kitty

All YC Halloween & BB are now on sale!
http://www.yankeecandle.com/browse/halloween/halloween-accessories/boney-bunch/_/N-aoa


From BBL


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks Kitty. Looks like all Halloween is 30% off now.

I'm hoping I'll be able to collect the rest of the pieces that I want by Thanksgiving, but that will of course make it too late to decorate. 

I actually like eight of the Boney Bunch collection this year: Head Chef; A Little Party Never Hurt Nobody; Professor Boney in the Library; Thirst Aid; Boney Holmes; Death By Chocolate; Express Checkout; and Hotel Pet Service (if I can get one with a reasonably good paint job).

I appreciate that they got the catalog out to us earlier. Hopefully, they'll reveal the collection even earlier next year AND make it more affordable. One, possibly two large display pieces _that are in scale with the rest of the collection_ are okay, but that's my limit.


----------



## grandma lise

Well, I'm so slammed with the event I've been working on since August, I haven't had time to decorate, until this morning. No Boney Bunch this year. And I'm still waiting for more funds to buy the rest of the pieces I want from this year's collection. 

Today was the poster distribution for our event, so in a couple of hours time I pulled enough Halloween decorations to put together some displays. I posted it on the indoor decorating thread here on page 7... http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/177297-indoor-decorating-2017-has-begun-7.html But it's mostly a mix of Pier 1, Target, Michaels, and thrift store purchases. If anyone else decorated with the Boney Bunch this year, it would be great to see your displays here.


----------



## blackcatlady

Grandma Lise

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am glad you got at least some of your decorations up to enjoy, I will check out your pictures but didn't want to let Halloween get by without wishing you a Happy!

blackcatlady


----------



## amuck amuck

Love my Boneys but the thought of packing so many up I am dreading. So I have decided to pack up the really large ones but put as many of the smaller ones in my curio cabinet, wrapping the cabinet in Xmas paper and sticking a large bow on it. If I never get the ambition to put them away I will just keep changing the paper for each coming season or Holiday till next Halloween.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Getting ready to put my decorations away and decided to snap a few pictures. I went a different route this year and tried the best I could to mix Yankee Candle in with all of my displays, although I still had mostly YC on my buffet. My house is just so small and I only bring out a fraction of my decorations every year. Gone are the days when I could display my entire boney collection.


----------



## grandma lise

amuck amuck said:


> Love my Boneys but the thought of packing so many up I am dreading. So I have decided to pack up the really large ones but put as many of the smaller ones in my curio cabinet, wrapping the cabinet in Xmas paper and sticking a large bow on it. If I never get the ambition to put them away I will just keep changing the paper for each coming season or Holiday till next Halloween.


I know! Our Boney Bunch collections are so HUGE now! What a great solution. Needed a good laugh today. Thank you!


----------



## grandma lise

Mourning Glory, makes me happy to see your decorations. Thanks for clicking a few pictures before putting them away. Love the ghost with the jack-o-lantern head with your two YC ghosts. That Bath and Body Works shop looks so great with your collection. A classic. I looked and looked at it this year. Wanted it, but the funds were not there. Reminded myself that I can always back collect it, and probably will. I think I like this one best of all the BBW's houses we've seen over the years.

That freak show sign...what a find. Perfect for those pieces.

A friend bought me a mounted raven similar to yours at Hobby Lobby this year. Wish I had two now. I never thought about how they'd look when one was turned the opposite direction.

In the first picture, are those two NBC tea light holders Department 56? They look great. So far I have two: a skeleton and a devil. I hope to find more at thrift stores in the coming years.

I'm hoping to collect the remaining Boney Bunch pieces that I want later this month. That is, if they're still available. Fingers and toes crossed!

Happy belated Halloween everyone, you too blackcatlady. It's been fun have you with us this year.


----------



## Mourning Glory

grandma lise said:


> Mourning Glory, makes me happy to see your decorations. Thanks for clicking a few pictures before putting them away. Love the ghost with the jack-o-lantern head with your two YC ghosts. That Bath and Body Works shop looks so great with your collection. A classic. I looked and looked at it this year. Wanted it, but the funds were not there. Reminded myself that I can always back collect it, and probably will. I think I like this one best of all the BBW's houses we've seen over the years.
> 
> That freak show sign...what a find. Perfect for those pieces.
> 
> A friend bought me a mounted raven similar to yours at Hobby Lobby this year. Wish I had two now. I never thought about how they'd look when one was turned the opposite direction.
> 
> In the first picture, are those two NBC tea light holders Department 56? They look great. So far I have two: a skeleton and a devil. I hope to find more at thrift stores in the coming years.
> 
> I'm hoping to collect the remaining Boney Bunch pieces that I want later this month. That is, if they're still available. Fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> Happy belated Halloween everyone, you too blackcatlady. It's been fun have you with us this year.


Thanks for your kind words, Grandma Lise! I almost didn't get the Bath and Body Works house because of the price, but my store happened to have one at half off and I had a coupon for another 25%. It was around $36. I hope you are able to find one! 

The pumpkin headed ghost is an older Enesco piece that I got at Goodwill and the freak show sign came from At Home. I had to get it because it reminded me of the fourth season of American Horror Story. The clown even resembles the one from the show. 

Both of my ravens are also from Hobby Lobby. I bought the second one after forgetting I had the first one, but I'm pleased with how they look together. They are at Hobby Lobby every year if you are interested in another one. 

The Sally NBC holder is from the Disney Store. I originally had a set but my cat broke Jack. The Jack I have now came from EBay. I'm not sure where he is originally from but he is slightly shorter so I always try to place him in the foreground.

I hope everyone had a great Halloween and gets any goodies they may be still be thinking about!


----------



## grandma lise

Good to know Mourning Glory. I want a second raven too. I'll watch for it, also the ghost with the jack-o-lantern head in thrift stores. 

And that was a great price on the BBW's house. Wow!


----------



## Kitty

YC Halloween items now 1/2 off!

http://www.yankeecandle.com/browse/halloween/_/N-a68?No=0&Nrpp=100


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i wanted to check here first...I ended up with an extra Death by Chocolate tha'ts painted pretty well. If anyone would like her, I am asking what i paid plus actual shipping. Not looking to make anything but don't really want to just put it in the Donation box, either.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo

Have decided to sell my entire collection. I have pieces from 2009 - 2016. Wanted to post here to see if any interest.


----------



## Mourning Glory

Just a heads up, there is a glitch on the YC website. The code 20EXTRA is applying to sale items for the time being. I just picked up Scare Squad, Nine Lives, and Boney Holmes. With the coupon and a $5 voucher, they were $41 shipped!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

The Boneys that are left are 75% off on the Yankee Candle site this morning...


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Thanks CzarinaKatarina for the heads up to their semi-annual clearance sale! Picked up a few things in store. 

The biggest thing, though, was while I was looking over their remaining Boney and Raven themed things the manager came over & said she'd been told that last year was the last year for Boneys! I was floored. She said she heard it directly from their YC district manager/rep. It's so disappointing - I was hoping for reissues of the early Boneys. Maybe they're just planning something different for next year and will bring them back in a few years? Man I hope so. I'm glad I got the ones I did. Hold on to them (esp. the early ones!) if this turns out to be true.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Ween12amEternal said:


> Thanks CzarinaKatarina for the heads up to their semi-annual clearance sale! Picked up a few things in store.
> 
> The biggest thing, though, was while I was looking over their remaining Boney and Raven themed things the manager came over & said she'd been told that last year was the last year for Boneys! I was floored. She said she heard it directly from their YC district manager/rep. It's so disappointing - I was hoping for reissues of the early Boneys. Maybe they're just planning something different for next year and will bring them back in a few years? Man I hope so. I'm glad I got the ones I did. Hold on to them (esp. the early ones!) if this turns out to be true.


i find it hard to believe as they are such a popular line buuuuttt...maybe they aren't as popular as they used to be and YC only has themselves to blame for that.

Oh well, if it's true, it will save me a bunch of money going forward.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

and we've also heard that same rumor every winter for years...so who knows?


----------



## thisdougsforu

If i was a betting person I'd say the rumblings are probably true and that's it for the Boneys. I know this rumor seemingly pops up all the time, but it seems to have additional weight this year as I've heard similar things from staff members. Pretty sure that last year's pieces sold horribly. The limited edition piece bombed hard. It seems almost everything was available at semi annual sale and you can still pick up several versions online right now for deep discount. Also, seeing it out to the 10th year anniversary sort of feels like a good stopping point.

Of course the reason they didn't sell was all Yankee's fault. They have not heeded customer demands/requests for years and the pieces really got out of control from a size and (more importantly) price aesthetic. They also managed to do all they could to botch any hype. Remember that horrendously embarrassing "boney reveal" on their facebook page last year? Yeesh. Last year was basically a perfect storm of all their crappy decisions.

So yeah, I would guess the line probably is done. I feel bad for fans though as it wasn't their fault! Instead of killing the line, Yankee would be so much better off to just do 2-3 pieces a year, but make them top notch. Then they aren't producing a ton of junk no one wants that eats up inventory and floor space!


----------

